# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009



## stormy (30 Set 2009 às 19:08)

boas tardes
nas proximas 72h a depressao que esta sobre os açores deverá deslocar-se para NE e interagir com uma depressao cavada nas ilhas britanicas.
uma crista anticiclonica deverá manter a depressao a NW da PI  e a NE de sao miguel.
a interacção das duas depressoes origunará um cavado nos niveis altos entre a gra bretanha e ligeiramente a sul das canarias, desenvolvendo-se posteriormente uma advecção quente e humida ,em todos os niveis, de SSW que afectará as canarias, a madeira, o algarve, portugal continental e a galiza.
nos locais acima referidos existem condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de fenomenos convectivos intensos e criação de linhas de instabilidade.
é de referir que tanto o ecm como o GFS estao em consonancia
aqui os meteogramas do GFS das 12z:



e o ensemble das 12z:



a partir de dia 7 começam as divergencias/inconsistecias....


----------



## Veterano (30 Set 2009 às 19:35)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2009*

Pelos vistos, o próximo fim-de-semana (prolongado) irá ser abençoado pela chuva, principalmente no dia 5 de Outubro (2ªfeira/feriado).









  A distância temporal ainda é grande, mas parece-me que a grande questão será qual a intensidade.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Set 2009 às 20:11)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2009*



Veterano disse:


> Pelos vistos, o próximo fim-de-semana (prolongado) irá ser abençoado pela chuva, principalmente no dia 5 de Outubro (2ªfeira/feriado).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso aí seria um manjar. Mas duvido que isso aconteça...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Set 2009 às 20:16)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2009*



Veterano disse:


> Pelos vistos, o próximo fim-de-semana (prolongado) irá ser abençoado pela chuva, principalmente no dia 5 de Outubro (2ªfeira/feriado).
> 
> A distância temporal ainda é grande, mas parece-me que a grande questão será qual a intensidade.



Só se for abençoado no Norte, pelo Algarve vai continuar a seca e amaldiçoado, pelo menos até dia 15 de Outubro vai ser mais sequinho que o carapau, siga para o deserto. Para a semana começa o pessoal a dizer como chove e tal, e nós no Algarve à seca. Outubro nem pinga vai cair fantástico, Odelouca este Inverno vai encher-se de pó.

Nestes últimos dias, o GFS meteu mais água do que aquela que existe no Algarve, o ECM dou-lhe os parabéns porque a precipitação que eles davam, era tudo no interior sul.


----------



## Lightning (30 Set 2009 às 20:39)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2009*

Acendam mais velinhas, pois a solução para os nossos problemas está aqui abaixo:

Uns bons entre 100 a 125 milímetros de rega, mesmo para partes do Litoral Centro. Nunca vi tanta chuva junta  o que vale é que é para o período entre 30 set e 8 outubro, porque se fosse tudo para um só dia ainda começava a pensar que estava a sonhar... 

O sul já se contentava com 5 a 20 mm


----------



## thunderboy (30 Set 2009 às 20:49)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2009*



Lightning disse:


> Acendam mais velinhas, pois a solução para os nossos problemas está aqui abaixo:
> 
> Uns bons entre 100 a 125 milímetros de rega, mesmo para partes do Litoral Centro. Nunca vi tanta chuva junta  o que vale é que é para o período entre 30 set e 8 outubro, porque se fosse tudo para um só dia ainda começava a pensar que estava a sonhar...
> 
> O sul já se contentava com 5 a 20 mm


Era bom que acontecesse mas se caíssem uns 5mm aqui no litoral centro não era mau.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Set 2009 às 20:52)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2009*



Veterano disse:


> Pelos vistos, o próximo fim-de-semana (prolongado) irá ser abençoado pela chuva, principalmente no dia 5 de Outubro (2ªfeira/feriado).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para nós seria um cenário espectacular, mas depois de ver hoje na SIC a reportagem sobre a seca em Tras-os-Montes, penso que isso seria uma benção para eles e para outras regiões nesta altura. Vamos esperar por isso.


----------



## Veterano (30 Set 2009 às 20:54)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2009*



Lightning disse:


> Uns bons entre 100 a 125 milímetros de rega, mesmo para partes do Litoral Centro. Nunca vi tanta chuva junta  o que vale é que é para o período entre 30 set e 8 outubro, porque se fosse tudo para um só dia ainda começava a pensar que estava a sonhar...
> 
> O sul já se contentava com 5 a 20 mm



  Como afirmei, tudo indica que irá chover nesse período, um pouco por todo o país (sim, talvez mesmo na região sul, porque não?), a dúvida é sempre a mesma: com que intensidade?

  Só teremos mais certezas perto do evento.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Set 2009 às 20:54)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2009*



Lightning disse:


> Acendam mais velinhas, pois a solução para os nossos problemas está aqui abaixo:
> 
> Uns bons entre 100 a 125 milímetros de rega, mesmo para partes do Litoral Centro. Nunca vi tanta chuva junta  o que vale é que é para o período entre 30 set e 8 outubro, porque se fosse tudo para um só dia ainda começava a pensar que estava a sonhar...
> 
> O sul já se contentava com 5 a 20 mm



Isso eram 200mm em cerca de 15 dias.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Set 2009 às 21:09)

Se isto fosse hoje...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2009 às 12:47)

Vendo os meteogramas comparando o meteograma do Porto com o de Faro, está mesmo excelente. Meteograma do Porto 79 mm enquanto o meteograma de Faro mete uns simbólicos 0.2 mm, só para não colocarem 0 mm, e chuva é sempre a 300 horas. Chuva só no sítio do costume desde que o Algarve tenha sol e praia quando o pessoal cá vem para que serve a chuva.


----------



## jpaulov (1 Out 2009 às 13:02)

a propósito da chuva...
no fim de semana passado fui fazer um btt pela zona da lombada em bragança!
Fiquei extremamente admirado pelo facto de em muitos caminhos rurais e de floresta existir uma camda de pó extremamente fino que chegava por vez a ter um altura superior a um palmo  ( + de 20cm, considerando parte das rodas da bicileta que ficavam debaixo do pó).
Isto só prova que a percipitação nesta zona pura e simplesmente tem sido uma miragem...


----------



## Aurélio (1 Out 2009 às 15:38)

Tenham calma amigos algarvios que isto algum dia ainda vai chover !!!

Os modelos ainda estão a modelar a situação, e se nesta primeira fase que vem da depressão "Domingo a Terça" apenas o Norte e Centro terá chuva .... depois disso tudo pode acontecer !!

Recordo ainda que aqui no sul normalmente as chuvas de Outubro (que não sejam de depressões em altitude) apenas costumam surgir na 2ª metade de Outubro !!!


----------



## stormy (1 Out 2009 às 19:29)

deixo aqui o ensemble das 12z do GFS para lisboa:



a partir de domingo a depressao que esta nos açores devera inuzir um fluxo quente e instavel de sul a madida que se desloca para NNE e é absorvida por um outro sistema na gra bretanha, na 4fe 5f um poderoso sistema frontal devera cruzar todo o pais apos a qual o AA procedente de W devera exercer influencia na peninsula...com o AA as maximas subirao ligeiramente e as min descerao podendo-se registrar minimas muito baixas nos vales do interior norte ( mins entre 0º e 5º).
relembro que nao vale a pena fazer previsoes a partir de dia 7 e o que escrevi acima é o que penso que vai suceder ( o mais razoavel)....se quizerem podem ignorar metade


----------



## frederico (1 Out 2009 às 20:54)

Aurélio disse:


> Tenham calma amigos algarvios que isto algum dia ainda vai chover !!!
> 
> Os modelos ainda estão a modelar a situação, e se nesta primeira fase que vem da depressão "Domingo a Terça" apenas o Norte e Centro terá chuva .... depois disso tudo pode acontecer !!
> 
> Recordo ainda que aqui no sul normalmente as chuvas de Outubro (que não sejam de depressões em altitude) apenas costumam surgir na 2ª metade de Outubro !!!



Costumam aparecer por volta do dia 9/10 (Feira de VRSA).


----------



## Lightning (1 Out 2009 às 21:02)

Aurélio disse:


> Recordo ainda que aqui no sul normalmente as chuvas de Outubro (que não sejam de depressões em altitude) apenas costumam surgir na 2ª metade de Outubro !!!



Será? 

Escusado será dizer que o Freemeteo se baseia no GFS...


----------



## squidward (2 Out 2009 às 01:35)

Boas perspectivas para aqui, esperemos que se concretize...é preciso água!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Out 2009 às 08:41)

Bom...
Pra o Porto Há grandes expectativas:





Para Lisboa tambem as há:





Para Faro é que:






















Tá muito cá em baixo:


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2009 às 08:49)

Bons dias, 

*Previsão para Domingo, 4 de Outubro de 2009*

Regiões do Norte e Centro:
Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte no Norte e no Litoral.*
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de sul, temporarimente forte
(35 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
Descida da temperatura máxima, em especial no interior Norte.
Subida da temperatura mínima.

Região Sul:
Céu muito nublado, em especial por nuvens altas, apresentando-se
em geral pouco nublado no Baixo Alentejo e no Algarve.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sul.
Chuva fraca no Alto Alentejo.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no litoral Oeste.

Actualizado a 2 de Outubro de 2009 às 6:34 UTC

*Previsão para 2ª Feira, 5 de Outubro de 2009*

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
*Chuva persistente, por vezes forte nas regiões a norte do sistema
montanhoso Montejunto - Estrela, estendendo-se gradualmente às outras
regiões.*Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, temporariamente forte
(35 a 45 km/h) e com rajadas até 70 km/h, no litoral Oeste e nas
terras altas.

Meteorologistas: Ilda Simões.

Actualizado a 2 de Outubro de 2009 às 6:34 UTC


Sim, parece que vamos ter finalmente a chuva de volta, quanto à sua intensidade isso só na altura o saberemos, mas em principio será bastante significativa e persistente pois a frente atravessa o País na diagonal SW/NE...e será bem alimentada por um fluxo de SW quente e húmido proveniente de latitudes mais baixas, o que poderá provocar quantidades de chuva apreciáveis em especial no Norte e Centro...

é aguardar para ver se tal cenário se concretiza ou não...


----------



## squidward (2 Out 2009 às 12:46)

De recordar que o "excelente" Outono de 2006, também começou com uma frente activa em meados de Outubro, "animação" essa que só parou no inicio de Dezembro...pode ser que este ano se repita, mas veremos primeiro.

o que é certo é que precisamos dela


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2009 às 12:50)

Isso nem vai chegar ao Algarve, essa é que é essa. Viva a seca!!


----------



## cardu (2 Out 2009 às 13:08)

a previsão descritiva para domingo do IM já foi alterada.... agora chuva só no minho e douro litoral....

daqui a pouco já nao há chuva para ninguém


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2009 às 13:25)

Está tudo dentro do normal! Sábado mas principalmente Domingo a chuva é só no Norte e talvez Litoral Centro, chuva mais generalizada só a partir de Segunda e principalmente no Litoral e já na Quarta a abranger todo o território  sendo quinta uma situação de pós frontal com aguaceiros apenas...trovoadas em especial na quarta!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2009 às 14:53)

Não sei onde é que o IM consegue ver chuva para aqui na Segunda Feira, se o GFS não dá nada ....


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2009 às 15:00)

Aqui se chover é na Quarta Feira e mesmo assim tenho muitas dúvidas !!!!

Aqui é sempre a secar !!
Mesmo no Interior Norte e Centro tenho dúvidas que chova alguma coisa de jeito !!


----------



## vitamos (2 Out 2009 às 15:24)

Aurélio disse:


> Não sei onde é que o IM consegue ver chuva para aqui na Segunda Feira, se o GFS não dá nada ....



Simples, o GFS não é o único modelo que existe 







Fonte: www.meteo.pt


----------



## Lightning (2 Out 2009 às 16:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Não sei onde é que o IM consegue ver chuva para aqui na Segunda Feira, se o GFS não dá nada ....



Tal como o vitamos disse, o GFS não é o único modelo que existe, o IM costuma consultar mais que um modelo, que eu saiba são o GFS, o ECM e outros também, e depois ainda tens que considerar que eles também dão atenção aos dados do output, usando-os também para as previsões, se não me engano. 



vitamos disse:


> Simples, o GFS não é o único modelo que existe


----------



## vitamos (2 Out 2009 às 16:14)

Lightning disse:


> o IM costuma consultar mais que um modelo, que eu saiba são o GFS, o ECM e outros também, e depois ainda tens que considerar que eles também dão atenção aos dados do output, usando-os também para as previsões, se não me engano.



Oficialmente o IM utiliza o ECM e o ALADIN (mesoscala). O que não quer dizer que não consultem também o GFS e outros... Certamente que o farão!

Tens aí uma pequena confusão    O IM disponibiliza um "output" feito por eles do ECM e ALADIN. O "output" é do IM, através dos dados dos dois modelos.


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2009 às 16:43)

Para os próximos dias parece haver 3 momentos distintos.

Numa primeira fase num ambiente de profunda instabilidade no mar a oeste ocorre uma ciclogenese secundária. Podem ver nesta imagem que até gera uma curiosa anomalia quente aos 850hPa.
O grosso desta perturbação parece ficar pelo mar enquanto segue para NE, embora no litoral norte possa ainda levar com alguma coisa no Domingo. Em anteriores saídas levava mais.






Forma-se uma linha de instabilidade (isto não são frentes frias) de Domingo para segunda afectando o país, no ECM de forma mais democrática, no GFS excluindo o extremo sul.

E quarta-feira forma-se outra linha instável do mesmo tipo, mas aqui já falamos de um horizonte temporal distante. São situações interessantes dado os valores de instabilidade presente.


----------



## Jota 21 (2 Out 2009 às 16:52)

Desculpem estar a "chatear" com perguntas pouco cientificas mas não tenho tido disponibilidade para consultar tudo o que deveria: Domingo, como é? Zona de Mora, Ponte de Sor? Dá para um passeio ao ar livre ou nem por isso? Pelo pouco que aqui vi, chuva mesmo só a partir de 2ª feira, não? Venha ela e se possível, chuva a sério


----------



## N_Fig (2 Out 2009 às 17:01)

Jota 21 disse:


> Desculpem estar a "chatear" com perguntas pouco cientificas mas não tenho tido disponibilidade para consultar tudo o que deveria: Domingo, como é? Zona de Mora, Ponte de Sor? Dá para um passeio ao ar livre ou nem por isso? Pelo pouco que aqui vi, chuva mesmo só a partir de 2ª feira, não? Venha ela e se possível, chuva a sério



O IM prevê chuva moderada no Domingo para essa região.


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2009 às 17:07)

Muito curioso o que o vince acabou de referir no seu ultimo post sobre essa circulação secundaria entra as 20h de Sábado e as 20h de Domingo mais ou menos com deslocação de SW para NE ao longo da costa  no satélite vai ser curioso de acompanhar  se calhar ainda bem que não passa em terra. A linha de instabilidade convectiva na quarta continua bastante interessante em especial para o Litoral, é pena é ainda faltar tanto tempo.


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2009 às 17:09)

N_Fig disse:


> O IM prevê chuva moderada no Domingo para essa região.



Oh *N_Fig*, a previsão do IM para Domingo é a seguinte:



> *Previsão para Domingo, 4 de Outubro de 2009*
> 
> Regiões do Norte e Centro:
> Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> ...


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2009 às 17:14)

Jota 21 disse:


> Desculpem estar a "chatear" com perguntas pouco cientificas mas não tenho tido disponibilidade para consultar tudo o que deveria: Domingo, como é? Zona de Mora, Ponte de Sor? Dá para um passeio ao ar livre ou nem por isso? Pelo pouco que aqui vi, chuva mesmo só a partir de 2ª feira, não? Venha ela e se possível, chuva a sério



Não me parece que vás ter algum tipo de problema no Domingo ai nessas zonas!! A precipitação no Domingo duvido que chegue ai.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2009 às 17:15)

Nesta run o modelo GFS praticamente aniquilou a precipitação de Domingo e Segunda (neste ultimo dia apenas no litoral Norte e Centro).
Depois dá-nos um sistema frontal de grande actividade atravessando Portugal  na Quarta, dando forte precipitação no Norte e Centro e claro uns chuviscos aqui para o sotavento algarvio (2 a 5 mm).
Contudo atendendo a que ainda faltam 5 dias até ao evento, pode ser que surja mais qualquer coisinha .... o que dúvido !!


----------



## N_Fig (2 Out 2009 às 17:17)

AnDré disse:


> Oh *N_Fig*, a previsão do IM para Domingo é a seguinte:



Que estranho, no mapa a previsão é esta:


----------



## Jota 21 (2 Out 2009 às 17:19)

AnDré disse:


> Oh *N_Fig*, a previsão do IM para Domingo é a seguinte:



Pois... Não pretndia as do IM. Nem as do WeatherOnline ou Freemeteo. Essas são de fácil consulta mas não me dão assim tanta confiança. Se calhar confio mais nas vossas pois são mais em "real time"...


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2009 às 17:42)

Porque eles actualizaram a descritiva e esqueceram-se dessa .... 

Em relação ao sul (mais propriamente o Algarve) a precipitação prevista resume-se a Quarta-Feira, em que teremos os restos do sistema frontal que atravessará essencialmente o Norte e Centro como havia dito anteriormente !!

Depois olhando aos modelos quer ao ECM como ao GFS a tendência é para o nosso "REI" (estou a tornar-me chato ) voltar em Força e ocupar a posição que normalmente ocupa nos meses de Verão quando faz calor, ou seja, por cima do Norte do país !!

PS: Parece para ao mesmo tempo haver uma certa tendência de se formar uma depressão em altitude dentro de 200h, embora a sua instabilidade seja bastante baixa. Um clima tipico de Verão ou Setembro (a partir de Quinta) mas nada que não seja normal!!
As depressões propriamente ditas e estou-me a tornar repetitivo, aparecem a partir do dia 15 ou dia 22, dependendo se este ano teremos ou não um Verão de São Martinho antecipado !!

Duvido que aqui no sul pelo menos este mês não seja seco !!


----------



## vitamos (2 Out 2009 às 17:53)

Aurélio disse:


> Em relação ao sul (mais propriamente o Algarve) a precipitação prevista resume-se a Quarta-Feira, em que teremos os restos do sistema frontal que atravessará essencialmente o Norte e Centro como havia dito anteriormente !!
> 
> :



Aurélio sobre a precipitação prevista para o Algarve e como te disse aqui ela não está prevista para segunda feira pelo GFS... O ECM prevê. Já agora em relação à designação sistema frontal penso não ser a mais correcta pelo dito aqui


----------



## stormy (2 Out 2009 às 18:01)

querem ver q ainda se forma uma baixa subtropical q ainda vai passar aqui de respao...


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2009 às 19:52)

vitamos disse:


> Aurélio sobre a precipitação prevista para o Algarve e como te disse aqui ela não está prevista para segunda feira pelo GFS... O ECM prevê. Já agora em relação à designação sistema frontal penso não ser a mais correcta pelo dito aqui



Ok, pronto linhas de instabilidade ..... só que pela imagem do modelo se parece 

É como as mulheres por fora podem ser muito bonitas, mas depois o interior pode ser medonho !! 

Quanto ao ECM vs GFS veremos ....


----------



## N_Fig (2 Out 2009 às 19:53)

vitamos disse:


> Aurélio sobre a precipitação prevista para o Algarve e como te disse aqui ela não está prevista para segunda feira pelo GFS... O ECM prevê. Já agora em relação à designação sistema frontal penso não ser a mais correcta pelo dito aqui



Qual a diferença entre uma frente e uma linha de instabilidade?


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2009 às 20:12)

Acabadinha de sair esta run das 12h do ECM e posso dizer que é cara chapada ... do GFS sem tirar nem por ... 

Não tenho é acesso á precipitação !!

Quanto ao facto de darem AA após esta depressão (ões) que nos vão passar perto, apesar dos modelos darem AA em cima de nós parece que o mesmo não vai pegar estaca, pois os modelos indicam que deverá depois rumar novamente para cima das Ilhas britânicas podendo novamente os Açores e a Madeira levar com nova depressão !!

PS: Finalmente a NOAA actualizou depois de 3 dias, e posso que foi sempre a tirar precipitação apesar de ainda darem todos os meses incluindo este com precipitação acima da média. Acho que não vão ficar aqui ...

Estou esperando que o Metoffice actualize ... para comparar os modelos !!


----------



## psm (2 Out 2009 às 20:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Acabadinha de sair esta run das 12h do ECM e posso dizer que é cara chapada ... do GFS sem tirar nem por ...
> 
> Não tenho é acesso á precipitação !!
> 
> ...






Sim de facto esta saida do ECMWF é de facto muito positiva, e lá para o fim dela o será para o sul de Portugal.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2009 às 21:14)

psm disse:


> Sim de facto esta saida do ECMWF é de facto muito positiva, e lá para o fim dela o será para o sul de Portugal.



Isso já não sei, dado que não tenho acesso aos mapas de precipitação pelo menos hoje .... mas se realmente o AA for rumar lá mais pro Reino Unido então poderemos ter pelo menos nas Ilhas uma nova Isabel !!

No que diz respeita realmente ás previsões sazonais (sim, eu sei que sou fanático por previsões sazonais) o cenário de uma semana atrás tem vindo a ser suavizado mas no meu ponto de vista continua tudo muito inconclusivo, mas para ser sincero já as vi melhores !!

Está tudo muito instável e este ano parece que não está acertamente lá muito 
A ver se acerta com o Outono/Inverno (Novembro a fevereiro que já era muito bom)


----------



## Lightning (2 Out 2009 às 21:29)

Tudo indica (GFS) que a frente quando nos atingir, na quarta-feira dia 7, vai estar em grande forma. 













Aviso: estes modelos têm fiabilidade reduzida, dada a distância temporal a que se encontram. Por isso nada de encomendar foguetes para fazer a festa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2009 às 22:06)

Lightning disse:


> Tudo indica (GFS) que a frente quando nos atingir, na quarta-feira dia 7, vai estar em grande forma.
> 
> Aviso: estes modelos têm fiabilidade reduzida, dada a distância temporal a que se encontram. Por isso nada de encomendar foguetes para fazer a festa.



Não vejo onde está a festa, festa era se fosse no Sul, agora nos sítios do costume já é habitual, por este andar este ano ainda vai chover menos que o ano passado. O ano passado ainda tivemos o mês de Setembro com algo, este ano nem um mês de jeito. Por este andar, para o ano vamos ter uma seca hidrológica grave.


----------



## Lightning (2 Out 2009 às 22:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não vejo onde está a festa, festa era se fosse no Sul, agora nos sítios do costume já é habitual, por este andar este ano ainda vai chover menos que o ano passado. O ano passado ainda tivemos o mês de Setembro com algo, este ano nem um mês de jeito. Por este andar, para o ano vamos ter uma seca hidrológica grave.



Eu sei que este tópico é para seguimento de modelos e respectiva análise dos mesmos, e desculpem o off-topic, mas realmente esta seca já está a ficar preocupante, aqui durante 91 dias só caiu 1 milímetro de chuva e mesmo assim vai lá vai... 

E quem te diz a ti que não vais ter algo aí em baixo? Os modelos ainda vão sofrer montes de alterações... Tem calma... Como já disseram aqui no fórum, algum dia há-de chover!


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Out 2009 às 22:52)

Parece que esta depressão ainda tem muito p'ra dar, estou p'ra ver o que vai acontecer quando, e se, chegar a ser "absorvida" pela que irá estar em cima da Inglaterra...


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2009 às 23:15)

chamaram-me 
Ouvi falar em "algum dia há-de chover". Acho que fui eu que disse e certamente vai chover ... 
Mas entre chover .. e chover alguma coisa .... se calhar ainda demora um bocadinho mais, mas tenho fé que este ano será um ano digamos normal em todo o país.

As previsões sazonais já não estão tão boas .. mas para já ainda boas, a ver vamos se não fica tudo ao avesso !!


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Out 2009 às 23:22)

Aurélio disse:


> chamaram-me
> Ouvi falar em "algum dia há-de chover". Acho que fui eu que disse e certamente vai chover ...
> Mas entre chover .. e chover alguma coisa .... se calhar ainda demora um bocadinho mais, mas tenho fé que este ano será um ano digamos normal em todo o país.
> 
> As previsões sazonais já não estão tão boas .. mas para já ainda boas, a ver vamos se não fica tudo ao avesso !!



Não sei não, esta depressão de certeza, vai surpreender-nos, já se prevê um agravamento para as próximas 48h


----------



## thunderboy (2 Out 2009 às 23:25)

Se deixar uma poça de água à frente da minha casa já é bom


----------



## meteo (3 Out 2009 às 00:12)

Tanta chuva se pede,que quando ela chegar vai ser em força.Segunda-Feira alguma chuva não deve faltar.E Quarta-Feira idem.No Norte se calhar até irá haver relatos de chuva forte!
Ok, no Sul vai ser pior  
Mas o Outono só agora está a começar...
Daqui a uns meses estamos nós-" Para que tanta ansiedade que tivemos em Setembro? " Temos 7 meses á frente para chover bem.
E como eu acredito que não há 3 Invernos iguais,este Inverno, dias de 5 mm de precipitação vão saber a dias fracos meteorologicamente falando


----------



## Agreste (3 Out 2009 às 09:21)

Boa semana em perspectiva. O tiro de partida será a Ilha da Madeira na parte da manhã de segunda-feira. Veremos como se comporta a frente quando por lá passar mas provavelmente estarão garantidos 30mm para a generalidade das regiões a norte do Tejo. Principalmente nas últimas 6 horas do dia 5 de Outubro. A segunda frente (a do meio da semana) veremos como se alinha...


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Out 2009 às 09:25)

JoãoPT disse:


> Não sei não, esta depressão de certeza, vai surpreender-nos, já se prevê um agravamento para as próximas 48h



Onde viste isso do agravamento?


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2009 às 12:53)

Previsão do GFS até dia 19 de Outubro vai chover tanto que até vou alugar um barco, para poder andar aqui no Algarve, tal vai ser a quantidade abismal de precipitação prevista, uns míseros 0.2 mm que fantástico. Lá para o Natal deve cair algo por aqui, talvez uns 3 mm. E como não há 2 sem 3, vai ser um inverno histórico de tão seco que vai ser. Outubro vai ter 0 mm ou se calhar ainda vamos chegar aos 10 mm mais do que isto não acredito.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2009 às 12:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Previsão do GFS até dia 19 de Outubro vai chover tanto que até vou alugar um barco, para poder andar aqui no Algarve, tal vai ser a quantidade abismal de precipitação prevista, uns míseros 0.2 mm que fantástico. Lá para o Natal deve cair algo por aqui, talvez uns 3 mm. E como não há 2 sem 3, vai ser um inverno histórico de tão seco que vai ser. Outubro vai ter 0 mm ou se calhar ainda vamos chegar aos 10 mm mais do que isto não acredito.



Concordo plenamente, e quem fala do Algarve fala do resto do país o anticiclone anda muito perto, assim isto não dá nada, fica tudo no mar. O único sitio do país em que deve chover em condições deverá ser no Minho e Douro Litoral o resto do país terá dificuldades em ver mais de 10 mm na semana inteira, mas talvez as coisas mudem vamos esperar para ver.

Se me dessem 1€ cada vez que retiram precipitação a esta hora teria mais de 1000€


----------



## trepkos (3 Out 2009 às 13:00)

Só se pode dizer. ' Em Portugal faz tanto calor e pó como na Arábia'.

Eu confesso que nem acredito no GFS para segunda ou quarta, a situação está-se a tornar caótica e não sei onde vamos parar se isto continua assim.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 13:05)

Vocês estão demasiado pessimistas. Uma coisa é dizer que é capaz de não chegar aos 10mm em nenhum lugar do Algarve este mês e que nalguns locais até possa não chover neste episódio. Outra coisa é dizerem que isso só não vai acontecer no Minho...


----------



## trepkos (3 Out 2009 às 13:07)

N_Fig disse:


> Vocês estão demasiado pessimistas. Uma coisa é dizer que é capaz de não chegar aos 10mm em nenhum lugar do Algarve este mês e que nalguns locais até possa não chover neste episódio. Outra coisa é dizerem que isso só não vai acontecer no Minho...



O Minho é a região menos afectada pelo demónio (AA) quando passam pequenas frentes atlânticas na Galiza passam lá também.


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Out 2009 às 13:07)

trepkos disse:


> Só se pode dizer. ' Em Portugal faz tanto calor e pó como na Arábia'.
> 
> Eu confesso que nem acredito no GFS para segunda ou quarta, a situação está-se a tornar caótica e não sei onde vamos parar se isto continua assim.



Acho que estão a ser pessimistas, esta depressão ainda tem muito p'ra dar, vai surpreender-nos, de certeza, as linhas de instabilidade são bastante boas, e se a depressão como se prevê piorar um pouco, nada esta acabado p'ra ja, ainda vamos ver cair uns bons mm de chuva


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 13:11)

trepkos disse:


> O Minho é a região menos afectada pelo demónio (AA) quando passam pequenas frentes atlânticas na Galiza passam lá também.



É claro que sim, mas não vai ser só o Minho que vai ter chuva a sério neste episódio. Era isto que eu queria dizer.


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2009 às 13:15)

N_Fig disse:


> Vocês estão demasiado pessimistas. Uma coisa é dizer que é capaz de não chegar aos 10mm em nenhum lugar do Algarve este mês e que nalguns locais até possa não chover neste episódio. Outra coisa é dizerem que isso só não vai acontecer no Minho...



Ora era isso mesmo que estava a pensar...

é certo que as previsões apontam para mais chuva no Norte e Centro mas isso não quer dizer que não ocorra noutros locais...há sempre lugar para o imprevisto...vejam o satélite ,há boas formações a ganharem forma no mar...

Eu acredito em boas chuvadas já partir de amanhã...mas sem serem nada de excepcional em princípio..e para a próxima semana , primeiro a começar pelo norte e centro e durante a semana podem estender-se mais para o sul...em especial na quarta-feira... as previsões são animadoras

E também não queiram que logo quando chove seja de forma torrencial....E caramba ainda só estamos no princípio de Outubro...muita chuva há-de vir concerteza....


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Out 2009 às 13:16)

Snifa disse:


> Ora era isso mesmo que estava a pensar...
> 
> é certo que as previsões apontam para mais chuva no Norte e Centro mas isso não quer dizer que não ocorra noutros locais...há sempre lugar para o imprevisto...vejam o satélite ,há boas formações a ganharem forma no mar...
> 
> ...



Acho que ja foi dito tudo


----------



## Agreste (3 Out 2009 às 13:17)

Penso que esta discussão é um pouco inútil e vai chover mais do que os 10mm no Algarve. Amanhã à noite já deve ser preciso levares o chapéu de chuva para ires ver a bola ao Zé Arcanjo... No sat24... a nebulosidade mais compacta já está a entrar pelo litoral norte e centro. Esta tarde deve começar a chover...


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Out 2009 às 13:19)

Agreste disse:


> Penso que esta discussão é um pouco inútil e vai chover mais do que os 10mm no Algarve. Amanhã à noite já deve ser preciso levares o chapéu de chuva para ires ver a bola ao Zé Arcanjo... No sat24... a nebulosidade mais compacta já está a entrar pelo litoral norte e centro. Esta tarde deve começar a chover...



Pois deve, as formações até são bastante boas, acredito, já na possível aproximação de algumas nuvens hoje, e talvez também alguma chuva.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2009 às 13:38)

Só uma nota pouco importante as formações vão ficar e única e exclusivamente no mar e/ou a avançar para noroeste até à Galiza é um mero pormenor que acho pouco relevante


----------



## meteo (3 Out 2009 às 13:47)

Outra coisa muito relevante Mário é que se fosse nortada de 15 km/hora(rajadas),estavas a falar que ia tudo pelos ares.Agora,como é precipitação,vai tudo parar ao Minho. Que aqui no centro não vai chover muito,ok,ms que vai chover alguma coisa,é muito possível!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2009 às 13:55)

meteo disse:


> Outra coisa muito relevante Mário é que se fosse nortada de 15 km/hora(rajadas),estavas a falar que ia tudo pelos ares.Agora,como é precipitação,vai tudo parar ao Minho. Que aqui no centro não vai chover muito,ok,ms que vai chover alguma coisa,é muito possível!



Heee nem tanto ao mar nem tanto à terra 

A única coisa que estou a dizer é que é complicado chover (pelo menos hoje) devido a um braço do anticiclone que está em cima de nós, excepto em cima do Minho e Galiza.


----------



## meteo (3 Out 2009 às 14:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Heee nem tanto ao mar nem tanto à terra
> 
> A única coisa que estou a dizer é que é complicado chover (pelo menos hoje) devido a um braço do anticiclone que está em cima de nós, excepto em cima do Minho e Galiza.



AH nisso concordo contigo.Pensava que estavas a falar da próxima semana(Segunda a Quarta)!
Neste fim-de-semana também duvido que chova aqui no centro/Sul.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2009 às 16:12)

bem estou a ver que isto promete .... promete uma bela seca e uns belos dias de praia .... é o que este tempo promete !!

Pode ser que amanhã vá á praia !!
Entre Segunda e Quarta estou pensando em comprar um barco para conseguir andar aqui no Algarve !!

Depois se calhar vou comprar um fato de mergulho e uma cana de pesca ou uma "arma" para caçar os polvos que vão sair da Ria Formosa devido á subida das águas !!

O Algarvio1980 já combinou comigo irmos juntos á pesca 

Brincadeiras á parte .... aqui para o Algarve deverão ocorrer até Quarta cerca de 5 mm no máximo, e depois até dia 19 nada de chuva com um tempo espectacular, e o nosso "REI" a reinar .....

Tudo normal, portanto !!

Mesmo para a região Centro e maior parte da região Norte quero ver o que isto vai render !!


----------



## frederico (3 Out 2009 às 17:30)

Calma conterrâneos algarvios, é muito normal no Algarve começar a chover apenas na altura da feira  de VRSA, lá para dia 10, 11, 12... Recordo-me de no ano de 2003 começar a chover num dos dias da feira, o dia estava muito sereno e de repente a noite uma trovoada extraordinária, com inundações em Monte Gordo, até fiquei uma horas «preso» dentro do Nox! Depois, continuou a chover bem até ao início de Dezembro, Janeiro foi seco, Fevereiro teve um Carnaval muito chuvoso e a Primavera foi normal, com trovoadas em Março e Abril. Nesse ano hidrológico o sotavento acabou com precipitação acima da média (VRSA, se bem me recordo, com cerca de 680 mm). Ah, e Setembro de 2003 teve 0 mm, seco e quente!


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2009 às 17:43)

Era bom era mantendo-se este tempo (tirando entre Segunda e Quarta), as temperaturas se mantivessem quentes e os ventos de Sueste para que este mês funcionasse como uma bomba relógio prestes a explodir 

Pode ser que a 2ª metade de Outubro seja mais interessante e além disso mais vale o AA instalar-se agora no nosso território do que resolver instalar-se depois em Novembro e Dezembro 
Muitas vezes um Outubro seco é um bom pronuncio !!
Acredito que a ultima semana de Outubro seja boa em termos de depressões ... caso contrário é porque estamos com verão de S. Martinho antecipado !!


----------



## frederico (3 Out 2009 às 18:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Era bom era mantendo-se este tempo (tirando entre Segunda e Quarta), as temperaturas se mantivessem quentes e os ventos de Sueste para que este mês funcionasse como uma bomba relógio prestes a explodir
> 
> Pode ser que a 2ª metade de Outubro seja mais interessante e além disso mais vale o AA instalar-se agora no nosso território do que resolver instalar-se depois em Novembro e Dezembro
> Muitas vezes um Outubro seco é um bom pronuncio !!
> Acredito que a ultima semana de Outubro seja boa em termos de depressões ... caso contrário é porque estamos com verão de S. Martinho antecipado !!



Eu tenho saudades é daquelas depressões à superfície vindas da Madeira que estacionavam perto de São Vicente ou a sul de Santa Maria...


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2009 às 19:02)

Pois tb eu ... tb eu meu caro Frederico, também eu .... 

Pode ser que aconteça agora em Novembro porque este mês tenho muitas dúvidas !!


----------



## Levante (3 Out 2009 às 19:36)

frederico disse:


> Eu tenho saudades é daquelas depressões à superfície vindas da Madeira que estacionavam perto de São Vicente ou a sul de Santa Maria...



 Isso malta isso... só assim é que chove decente por cá! Em superfície ou em altura, o que interessa é q estacionem aqui 
Já vi que há muitos adeptas das feiras  Uns dizem que as primeiras chuvas vêm na feira de Olhão, outros na de VRSA...o que a seca faz ao pessoal 
(In)felizmente, por cá não há alturas certas para nada, talvez seja isso que dá a piada à coisa!
Certo certo é que não vai haver gota de água até à noite de 4a!
Também é certo que até lá, tempo extremamente agradável, com ventos fracos do quadrante SE-S.
Parece que depois vem o nosso amigo AA para ajudar às feiras 
Também é certo que hoje estava um dia de verão, apimentado por uma bela caldeirada na Ilha da Culatra...

Eu fazia um apelo ao vizinho Algarvio para colocar aqui a precipitação total do ano hidrológico transacto para os restantes membros do fórum perceberem que isto nao é choro


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2009 às 19:42)

miguel disse:


> Está tudo dentro do normal! Sábado mas principalmente Domingo a chuva é só no Norte e talvez Litoral Centro, chuva mais generalizada só a partir de Segunda e principalmente no Litoral e já na Quarta a abranger todo o território  sendo quinta uma situação de pós frontal com aguaceiros apenas...trovoadas em especial na quarta!



Pegando nesta previsão que fiz a uns dias apenas retiraria a chuva para o Sábado como se sabe não choveu! de resto não mudo uma virgula  até acrescentaria trovoadas em especial na segunda e quarta no litoral oeste. De resto não entendo tanto pessimismo que por aqui vai principalmente no dia de hoje...O Algarve também vai ter alguma chuva e até boas possibilidades de alguma trovoada por isso não desesperem!! e lá por não fazer onde moram não quer diz que tenha sido um fiasco não faz ai faz noutros lados!! tanto pessimismo até me põe doente...


----------



## Levante (3 Out 2009 às 19:53)

miguel disse:


> Pegando nesta previsão que fiz a uns dias apenas retiraria a chuva para o Sábado como se sabe não choveu! de resto não mudo uma virgula  até acrescentaria trovoadas em especial na segunda e quarta no litoral oeste. De resto não entendo tanto pessimismo que por aqui vai principalmente no dia de hoje...O Algarve também vai ter alguma chuva e até boas possibilidades de alguma trovoada por isso não desesperem!! e lá por não fazer onde moram não quer diz que tenha sido um fiasco não faz ai faz noutros lados!! tanto pessimismo até me põe doente...



O problema é precisamente esse, é que está muito mas muito dificil de fazer aqui! E não falo só de Olhão, Faro está na mesma, Tavira e o restante sotavento também nao está muito diferente (mais mm menos mm). Ainda é uma zona considerável, uns bons 50km de costa. Se tivesses passado cá o último mês acabarias por constatar o "escudo" que temos à volta, era ve-las passar em todo o lado menos aqui. E isto foi a tendência deste ano. Claro que mais cedo ou mais tarde alguma menina nos vai atingir em cheio


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2009 às 19:59)

Levante disse:


> O problema é precisamente esse, é que está muito mas muito dificil de fazer aqui! E não falo só de Olhão, Faro está na mesma, Tavira e o restante sotavento também nao está muito diferente (mais mm menos mm). Ainda é uma zona considerável, uns bons 50km de costa. Se tivesses passado cá o último mês acabarias por constatar o "escudo" que temos à volta, era ve-las passar em todo o lado menos aqui. E isto foi a tendência deste ano. Claro que mais cedo ou mais tarde alguma menina nos vai atingir em cheio



Aqui também não tenho visto quase chover! o mês passado apenas tive 2,1mm muitas zonas do Algarve tiveram mais que isto! mas o que quero dizer é que mesmo para o Algarve as possibilidades de alguma trovoada mais forte é possível no período que vai de segunda a quarta  por isso é que acho mal já se estar a pensar no AA que há de vir quando ainda nem sequer passou estes dias movimentados de Norte a SUL.


----------



## trepkos (3 Out 2009 às 20:11)

Vejam o estofex! Vai tudo para o Minho e Galiza e para cá nada.


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Out 2009 às 20:13)

trepkos disse:


> Vejam o estofex! Vai tudo para o Minho e Galiza e para cá nada.



Tenham calma, ha de chegar, não é possivel ir tudo para o Minho, ja começa a aproximar-se do centro...


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2009 às 20:17)

miguel disse:


> por isso é que acho mal já se estar a pensar no AA que há de vir quando ainda nem sequer passou estes dias movimentados de Norte a SUL.



Isso mesmo, tanto negativismo e péssimismo...já por antecipação...enfim...

Pessoal do Algarve tenham calma... que qualquer dia vão ter tanta chuva que vão desejar que ela pare...ainda só estamos no inicio de Outubro...talvez essa chuva abundante ainda não seja já para os próximos dias ,mas ela vai chegar concerteza..

Mesmo para aqui no Norte nos próximos dias eu não espero mais que periodos de chuva moderada e localmente "forte"...se no conjunto dos dias acumular 30/40mm já fico satisfeito, é o que temos de momento...


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Out 2009 às 20:19)

Snifa disse:


> Isso mesmo, tanto negativismo e péssimismo...já por antecipação...enfim...
> 
> Pessoal do Algarve tenham calma... que qualquer dia vão ter tanta chuva que vão desejar que ela pare...ainda só estamos no inicio de Outubro...talvez essa chuva abundante ainda não seja já para os próximos dias ,mas ela vai chegar concerteza..
> 
> Mesmo para aqui no Norte nos próximos dias eu não espero mais que periodos de chuva moderada e localmente "forte"...se no conjunto dos dias acumular 30/40mm já fico satisfeito, é o que temos de momento...



Ora nem mais, agora, tanto pessimismo, não leva a lado nenhum
Ela ha de chegar concerteza, e ainda ha muito p'ra vir nestes dias.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2009 às 20:33)

Aurélio disse:


> bem estou a ver que isto promete .... promete uma bela seca e uns belos dias de praia .... é o que este tempo promete !!
> 
> Pode ser que amanhã vá á praia !!
> Entre Segunda e Quarta estou pensando em comprar um barco para conseguir andar aqui no Algarve !!
> ...



Vamos sim à pesca Aurélio, ainda somos capazes de apanhar alguma sereia na rede.

Mesmo no Norte a precipitação tem vindo a diminuir, e em Olhão aumentou para 3 mm, já estou a ficar mais optimista.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2009 às 20:47)

Grande Algarvio, ao contrário do que costuma acontecer o ECMWF é o que tem as previsões mais optimistas, pois coloca o AA mais para leste/nordeste e coloca uma nova depressão nos Açores e Madeira, enquanto que nós ficamos bloquedos pelo AA referido, mas sempre é melhor a posição do ECM do que o GFS, pois o Europeu dá-nos possibilidade das portas das depressões entrarem !!

Desta vez queremos (pessoal do Sul) a vencer


----------



## frederico (3 Out 2009 às 21:41)

A propósito desta conversa, a minha mãe e a minha avó relataram-me o seguinte evento: há cerca de 20 anos atrás, estavam na varanda da casa, na Manta Rota, por volta do dia 20 de Outubro, cerca das 15 horas. O mês tinha sido até então muito quente. De repente, avistam uma nuvem muita baixa e escura a deslocar-se vinda do mar, e subitamente fica muito escuro, e começa a cair uma tromba-de-água, com queda de raios ininterruptamente, durante uns escassos minutos. Consta que as nuvens passavam a grande velocidade, a chuva era diluviana e os trovões sucediam-se a um ritmo incrível. Depois, abrandou, mas continuou a trovoada ao longo da tarde, e os meses seguintes foram chuvosos.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2009 às 23:03)

Hoje pelas 17.30h observei a 1ª queda de precipitação em plena Serra do Gerês na sua zona de média altitude. No caminho de regresso entre o Gerês e Paços de Ferreira observei períodos de chuva fraca a moderada até sensivelmente à zona de Famalicão\Guimarães; Aqui por Paços de Ferreira pelas 21h chuviscou e a partir desse momento um ou outro período de chuva fraca.

A Chuva começa a descer de latitude...
_
"E também não queiram que logo quando chove seja de forma torrencial...."_
Efectivamente tenho observado que um regime de chuvas mais constante e duradouro, com depressões provenientes do atlântico, nunca vieram com chuvas fortes - passar do zero ao oitenta de 1 dia para o outro...
Os outonos mais chuvosos começaram sempre de forma mais "subtil" para passados uns dias então chover em força.
Mas é a minha experiência...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2009 às 23:19)

frederico disse:


> A propósito desta conversa, a minha mãe e a minha avó relataram-me o seguinte evento: há cerca de 20 anos atrás, estavam na varanda da casa, na Manta Rota, por volta do dia 20 de Outubro, cerca das 15 horas. O mês tinha sido até então muito quente. De repente, avistam uma nuvem muita baixa e escura a deslocar-se vinda do mar, e subitamente fica muito escuro, e começa a cair uma tromba-de-água, com queda de raios ininterruptamente, durante uns escassos minutos. Consta que as nuvens passavam a grande velocidade, a chuva era diluviana e os trovões sucediam-se a um ritmo incrível. Depois, abrandou, mas continuou a trovoada ao longo da tarde, e os meses seguintes foram chuvosos.



Eu penso que a data é capaz de ser 13 de Outubro que faz este ano 20 anos, pela hora da ocorrência e pela descrição da ocorrência tudo indica e varreu Faro, Olhão, Tavira e VRSA, sendo os estragos maiores em Faro, Olhão e Tavira.


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2009 às 23:27)

Não se esqueçam que este é um tópico para previsões.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Out 2009 às 10:43)

Esta saida das 0h do GFS está um mimo .. pelo menos a medio/longo prazo e seguiu a run de ontem do ECM das 12h !!

Esperemos que não mude !!


----------



## Snifa (4 Out 2009 às 11:38)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta saida das 0h do GFS está um mimo .. pelo menos a medio/longo prazo e seguiu a run de ontem do ECM das 12h !!
> 
> Esperemos que não mude !!




Está boa sim senhor...mas já mudou e colocou AA por todo o lado...

olhar para estes modelos a esta distância é pura ficção científica...por isso não teem significado algum...

Parece que lá mais para terça-feira o sul também poderá levar uma boa rega...


As previsões de chuva e instabilidade para os próximos dias segundo o IM são generalizadas...


----------



## David sf (4 Out 2009 às 11:43)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta saida das 0h do GFS está um mimo .. pelo menos a medio/longo prazo e seguiu a run de ontem do ECM das 12h !!
> 
> Esperemos que não mude !!



E a curto prazo não está também um mimo? Mais de 25 mm para Faro na madrugada de Segunda para Terça. Para Beja prevê mais de 30. E depois mantém-se alguma instabilidade em todo o continente até Quinta. Lastimavelmente depois volta o chAAto, e apesar de ainda faltar algum tempo, acho que teremos uma onda de calor na semana que vem, com as máximas a poderem ultrapassar os 30 graus durante vários dias em diversos lugares.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Out 2009 às 12:04)

Isto já começa é a ser ficção a mais e realidade a menos !!

Vamos lá a ver se entre Segunda á tarde e Quarta de manhã isto rende alguma coisa ... senão já sei o que nos espera nas proximas semanas !!

PS: Os modelos de longo prazo (previsões sazonais) em especial o NOAA parece que está a encarar a realidade e agora nos ultimos dias tem sido sempre a tirar precipitação e as anomalias de pressão e precipitação e qualquer é AA por todo o lado, mas isto é apenas ficção dos modelos porque previsões de longo prazo serve somente como tendência !!


----------



## David sf (4 Out 2009 às 12:20)

Quanto às previsões sazonais, não estando tão boas como já estiveram, ainda temos 5 meses com precipitação acima da média, e o único mês seco teria uma forte tendência para invasões siberianas. Mas previsões sazonais aqui para o rectângulo são sempre muito de desconfiar, estão sempre a mudar. A única tendência que é provável é a presença de anomalia positiva de pressões a latitudes maiores. E a partir daí pode acontecer muita coisa, e o posicionamento da dorsal atlântica seria decisivo, e é esse posicionamento que tem-se vindo a alterar nas diversas saídas da NOAA. Caso não exista anticiclone no Atlântico teríamos um inverno humido, muito acima da média, ficando o continente português no final do storm-track vindo da costa leste dos EUA. Se existir bloqueio no Atlântico, que costuma acontecer com condições de El Niño, o inverno seria seco, podendo haver incursões siberianas caso o anticiclone não nos caia em cima e estrague o inverno todo. Mas durante três meses poderão ocorrer as três situações e mais algumas.


----------



## Lightning (4 Out 2009 às 12:37)

Aurélio disse:


> PS: Os modelos de longo prazo (previsões sazonais) em especial o NOAA parece que está a encarar a realidade e agora nos ultimos dias tem sido sempre a tirar precipitação e as anomalias de pressão e precipitação e qualquer é AA por todo o lado, mas isto é apenas ficção dos modelos porque previsões de longo prazo serve somente como tendência !!



Onde vês essas previsões sazonais do NOAA? Podias dar-me o link, sff? 

---

O GFS comportou-se bem na última saída, tal como aqui já foi referido, mantendo a instabilidade generalizada e a chuva que pode ser mesmo por vezes forte em Lisboa e também noutros locais (segundo o IM). Depois vem o pós-frontal com os aguaceiros e trovoadas. E depois mais uma superfície frontal. E depois mais outro pós-frontal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2009 às 12:38)

O que nós temos visto nos dias, até na situação da semana passada é o GFS recuar e seguir o ECM, o ECM na minha opinião é o modelo mais fiável neste momento. O GFS tanto faz uma run das 00 maravilhosa, como faz uma run desastrosa logo a seguir.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Out 2009 às 12:45)

Lightning disse:


> Onde vês essas previsões sazonais do NOAA? Podias dar-me o link, sff?
> 
> ---
> 
> O GFS comportou-se bem na última saída, tal como aqui já foi referido, mantendo a instabilidade generalizada e a chuva que pode ser mesmo por vezes forte em Lisboa e também noutros locais (segundo o IM). Depois vem o pós-frontal com os aguaceiros e trovoadas. E depois mais uma superfície frontal. E depois mais outro pós-frontal.



http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/


----------



## Lightning (4 Out 2009 às 13:05)

Aurélio disse:


> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/



Obrigado. 

---

Estive a ver o Freemeteo, que vale o que vale, e aumentaram a quantidade de chuva prevista para aqui para Corroios, de aproximadamente 20 milímetros para 30,9 mm. 

(Isto o acumulado total nos 7 dias de previsão, claro... )


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Out 2009 às 17:30)

Afinal , as precipitações previstas para o Continente de amanhã até  quarta-feira,já não estão confinadas ao Noroeste mas surgem já com  caracter mais democrático.




( precipitação prevista para o final do dia de amanhã)





( precipitação prevista para a manhã de quarta)

Tudo isto segundo GFS. Mas os outros modelos também já anunciam
essa democraticidade na pluviosidade.Apenas há variações na quantidade.
Ora ainda  bem que assim é. Senão eram uns a relatar os eventos e outros a chorar baba e ranho com mais ausências...
Veremos donde serão emitidos os mais excitantes relatos,
onde haverá surpresas ( nunca descartaveis em meteorologia)
sendo certo que , tudo acabará na quarta-feira já que 
para depois dessa data a generalidade dos modelos apontam para o regresso do nosso arqui-inimigo AA para vários dias...


----------



## Lightning (4 Out 2009 às 22:07)

Portugal inteiro em Nível de aviso 1 segundo o estofex.  

Storm Forecast
Valid: Mon 05 Oct 2009 06:00 to Tue 06 Oct 2009 06:00 UTC
Issued: Sun 04 Oct 2009 20:58
Forecaster: SCHLENCZEK
*
A level 1 was issued for W Iberia mainly for excessive precipitation.*

SYNOPSIS

An occluding low pressure system over SE Finland moves eastward into NW Russia. Some convection should be expected with the trough axis which will cross the Baltic States in the early morning hours, and also with the cold front over NW Russia.

An upper cut-off low near the Azores leads to advection of a tropical airmass towards Iberia and extreme W Morocco. Heavy rainfall is expected in extreme W Iberia where some low-end instability is forecast in a region with high effective PWAT values.

Another upper level disturbance is placed over the E Mediterranean. Showers and thunderstorms are forecast for parts of the Aegean Sea and the western half of Turkey.

In most parts of southern Europe, warm and stable conditions will continue.

DISCUSSION

..extreme W Iberia...

Although CAPE should not exceed a few hundred J/kg, strong moisture advection due to intense SWerly winds at lower levels may favor a large area of precipitation with embedded multicells. *Storms may affect the same area for several hours which leads to excessive precipitation and local flooding.*

Fonte: www.estofex.org


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Out 2009 às 22:11)

Todos os pessimistas vão morrer afogados amanhã(uma brincadeira vá)
A verdade é que vem ai mais do que a gente imagina, vamos ver chuva como a algum tempo já não viamos...


----------



## thunderboy (4 Out 2009 às 22:11)




----------



## Skizzo (4 Out 2009 às 22:13)

Muito provavelmente será o litoral norte que terá os grandes extremos.


----------



## trepkos (4 Out 2009 às 22:15)

O Estofex anda com alucinações e o GFS parece que também, chuva em todo o País, onde é que isto já se viu.


----------



## Veterano (4 Out 2009 às 22:18)

Skizzo disse:


> Muito provavelmente será o litoral norte que terá os grandes extremos.



  Pois o GFS aposta para 3ª feira em mais chuva no litoral centro/costa vicentina.


----------



## filipept (4 Out 2009 às 22:30)

Pode ser uma alucinação mas parece estar a formar-se algo.






Super interessante. Se bem que mesmo que se esteja a formar algo não terá grandes condições, em especial devido à temperatura  da agua do mar.


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2009 às 22:55)

Atenção a Lisboa e Setúbal amanha ao final do dia!!


----------



## Lightning (4 Out 2009 às 23:14)

miguel disse:


> Atenção a Lisboa e Setúbal amanha ao final do dia!!



É bom que assim seja... Estamos mesmo a precisar. 

Quando é que será que o IM lança os alertas?


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Out 2009 às 23:18)

Lightning disse:


> É bom que assim seja... Estamos mesmo a precisar.
> 
> Quando é que será que o IM lança os alertas?



Acredito talvez que os lance depois da meia-noite
A depressão volta a ganhar um olho...


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2009 às 23:33)

Lightning disse:


> É bom que assim seja... Estamos mesmo a precisar.
> 
> Quando é que será que o IM lança os alertas?



Amanha ai a partir das 17h ou 18h


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Out 2009 às 23:36)

miguel disse:


> Amanha ai a partir das 17h ou 18h



Como de costume, só lançam os alertas depois da "tempestade" ter passado...


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Out 2009 às 23:38)

A colocarem os alertas é so para as 15:00


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2009 às 23:46)

JoãoPT disse:


> Como de costume, só lançam os alertas depois da "tempestade" ter passado...



E como de costume, muitos também só dizem asneiras.
Qual tempestade ? Onde está essa tempestade ? Já ocorreu alguma coisa para estares a criticar ? Chove torrencialmente aí e não havia alerta é ? Quer dizer, criticam-se faltas de alertas por uma coisa que nem sequer existe ou ocorreu ? Ao menos critica no fim, se houver de facto algo para criticar.


----------



## JoãoPT (4 Out 2009 às 23:49)

Vince disse:


> E como de costume, muitos também só dizem asneiras.
> Qual tempestade ? Onde está essa tempestade ? Já ocorreu alguma coisa para estares a criticar ? Chove torrencialmente aí e não havia alerta é ? Quer dizer, criticam-se faltas de alertas por uma coisa que nem sequer existe ou ocorreu ? Ao menos critica no fim, se houver de facto algo para criticar.



Não percebeste o sentido de "tempestade", quando disse tempestade, queria  dizer um acontecimento, o sentido era, o IM só coloca os alertas depois das coisas acontecerem...
Acho que deviam alertar mais cedo, apenas dei a minha sugestão, não queria criticar nem "antecipar" nada


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2009 às 00:13)

Não é fácil a vida do IM. Há algumas semanas atrás, achámos que tinham exagerado nas previsões de chuva e trovoadas, agora exigimos Alertas por algo que pode não acontecer.

  Trata-se de uma grande responsabilidade, alertar as populações, se não existir bom-senso, pode provocar-se mesmo o pânico.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (5 Out 2009 às 00:22)

Veterano disse:


> Não é fácil a vida do IM. Há algumas semanas atrás, achámos que tinham exagerado nas previsões de chuva e trovoadas, agora exigimos Alertas por algo que pode não acontecer.
> 
> Trata-se de uma grande responsabilidade, alertar as populações, se não existir bom-senso, pode provocar-se mesmo o pânico.



subescrevo e assino por baixo, estamos  a falar de previsões, e previsões sao o que sao, ou excedem as esptetativas ou ficam aquém, mas sao previsoes( desculpem o off topic)


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2009 às 00:29)

Pode não vir a acontecer, mas o facto é que o GFS está a carregar na precipitação para a próxima 3ª feira, no litoral centro


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 00:30)

Veterano disse:


> Pode não vir a acontecer, mas o facto é que o GFS está a carregar na precipitação para a próxima 3ª feira, no litoral centro



Onde é que eu já vi este filme?


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2009 às 00:39)

JoãoPT disse:


> Não percebeste o sentido de "tempestade", quando disse tempestade, queria  dizer um acontecimento, o sentido era, o IM só coloca os alertas depois das coisas acontecerem...
> Acho que deviam alertar mais cedo, apenas dei a minha sugestão, não queria criticar nem "antecipar" nada



O IM só coloca os alertas depois das coisas acontecerem dizes tu, provavelmente é uma grande verdade em muitas situações. Mas se por acaso o IM colocasse alertas em situações muito antes de acontecerem, as pessoas diriam coisas bem piores, acredita, ainda hoje ouvi deliciado uma sobrinha de 6 anos a dizer-me que amanhã não ia chover porque eles já hoje tinham previsto chuva e viu-se, nada, isto palavras dela 

Ontem por acaso o IM lançou um alerta laranja para a Madeira e eu entre amigos do fórum no skype disse que não percebia porquê, quase nem havia nuvens altas na Madeira, até disse a esses amigos que por exemplo em S.Miguel havia montes de células, que fazia muitos mais sentido um laranja á. Mas na realidade o IM esteve bem, choveu a potes nas montanhas da Madeira, devido a este fluxo tropical fortemente húmido que numa região montanhosa larga toneladas de água. E dessas coisas ninguém fala, das vezes em que o IM até está bem quando a maioria nem percebeu porquê.

Isto tudo para dizer que só no fim das coisas acontecerem é que se tem alguma autoridade para criticar, se estamos a criticar antes estamos quase como que a comentar decisões de partidos em eleições baseadas em sondagens. Amanhã sim, conforme o que aconteça, larguem fogo à peça, se tal se justificar, critiquem.

Mas sobre os alertas, gostaria que continuássemos nestes dias a ter um grande debate neste tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/sistema-de-alertas-do-im-533.html

Pessoalmente e infelizmente acho que esta história dos avisos do IM uma coisa completamente estéril e virtual, que não chega às populações, estando eles certos ou errados. As discussões em redor disto são tremendas por aqui mas são discussões em circuito fechado, as polémicas só existem nesta comunidade amadora, não extravasam para a população que se está completamente nas tintas para estas coisas. Avisos certos ou errados, atempados ou atrasados, parece-me que é completamente indiferente nos efeitos práticos os dia a dia das populações. Não mudam nada. Às vezes olho para estas discussões como quem olha para aqueles comentadores de politica nas televisões que passam os dias a comentar factos e a criar factos, mas que estão completamente alheados do país real que nem sabe quem são as personagens nem sobre o que falam. Parece um mundo paralelo de ficção.

Há para mim um longo caminho a percorrer nesta temática, há um debate sobre isto tudo que para mim é urgente pensar-se neste país. Há no fórum cada vez mais membros da protecção civil e dos bombeiros que se interessam cada vez mais por isto de forma pessoal porque não encontram nas próprias instituições um rumo lógico para aquilo que querem saber e aprender, e acho que começa a ser necessário pensar-se numa verdadeira rede nacional de alertas/avisos para pessoas que os saibam compreender, e em tempo útil, o que se está a passar. Essa rede hoje não existe. Ou provavelmente existe, em papel e num qualquer powerpoint governamental, mas na realidade é completamente virtual.


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2009 às 00:40)

Existe um factor a ter em conta: a temperatura continua elevada para a época do ano, existe muita humidade na atmosfera, parece que estamos num clima tropical.

  E nestes climas, quando chove, costuma chover bem!


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 00:46)

Veterano disse:


> Existe um factor a ter em conta: a temperatura continua elevada para a época do ano, existe muita humidade na atmosfera, parece que estamos num clima tropical.
> 
> E nestes climas, quando chove, costuma chover bem!



Isso foi uma resposta ao meu poste?


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 00:52)

Vince disse:


> O IM só coloca os alertas depois das coisas acontecerem dizes tu, provavelmente é uma grande verdade em muitas situações. Mas se por acaso o IM colocasse alertas em situações muito antes de acontecerem, as pessoas diriam coisas bem piores, acredita, ainda hoje ouvi deliciado uma sobrinha de 6 anos a dizer-me que amanhã não ia chover porque eles já hoje tinham previsto chuva e viu-se, nada, isto palavras dela
> 
> Ontem por acaso o IM lançou um alerta laranja para a Madeira e eu entre amigos do fórum no skype disse que não percebia porquê, quase nem havia nuvens altas na Madeira, até disse a esses amigos que por exemplo em S.Miguel havia montes de células, que fazia muitos mais sentido um laranja á. Mas na realidade o IM esteve bem, choveu a potes nas montanhas da Madeira, devido a este fluxo tropical fortemente húmido que numa região montanhosa larga toneladas de água. E dessas coisas ninguém fala, das vezes em que o IM até está bem quando a maioria nem percebeu porquê.
> 
> ...



Acho que chegamos a um entendimento estou plenamente de acordo contigo, o IM até tem estado bem, nestes tempos(não digo que tenha estado sempre mal, mas a verdade é que algumas vezes tem falhado bem), os alertas para a Madeira têm estado mais que correctos.
Acho que já disseste tudo, não posso acrescentar mais nada
(desculpem este off-topic)


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Out 2009 às 00:53)

Vince disse:


> Mas sobre os alertas, gostaria que continuássemos nestes dias a ter um grande debate neste tópico:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/sistema-de-alertas-do-im-533.html



Sim, o título é bem mais apropriado para estas situações!
Possivelmente muitos por aqui deixaram-no cair no esquecimento (há quase 3 anos que ninguém o usa) e outros talvez até o desconheçam!


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2009 às 01:04)

N_Fig disse:


> Isso foi uma resposta ao meu poste?



  Digamos que é uma tentativa para mantermos as nossas expectativas elevadas, pelo menos enquanto os Modelos o permitirem...

  Isto se nos quisermos colocar numa perspectiva optimista.


----------



## trepkos (5 Out 2009 às 01:08)

Desculpem lá a minha ignorância, mas aquela cena do 'olho' vai passar cá?


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 01:09)

trepkos disse:


> Desculpem lá a minha ignorância, mas aquela cena do 'olho' vai passar cá?



Não, vai seguir para a Inglaterra, apanhamos muito de raspão uma parte da depressão


----------



## trepkos (5 Out 2009 às 01:18)

JoãoPT disse:


> Não, vai seguir para a Inglaterra, apanhamos muito de raspão uma parte da depressão



Logo vi que era sorte a mais...


----------



## meteo (5 Out 2009 às 01:22)

O IM falha,e acerta,como é normal! As previsões meteorológicas são isso mesmo,previsões. E depois do acontecimento é muito fácil falar. " Ah choveu tanto e não houve alertas " Olha,Boa! 
Criticar,criticar só critico a 3/4 dias do acontecimento já se dizer,não uma vez,mas 50 vezes que " Não vai chover nada,só dá para tirar o pó " 

Agora vai-se a ver,para o litoral centro amanha,poderá estar perto dos 30 mm em alguns locais.No Algarve também vai chover,e ainda mais no Norte.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 01:24)

Não passa mesmo disso, uma curiosidade:




Até parece que se formou um olho


----------



## trepkos (5 Out 2009 às 01:26)

O site do centro nacional de Furacões de Miami têm isto:


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 02:16)

Alguma actividade eléctrica...


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Out 2009 às 02:32)

O interessante seria se estes dois pontos "quentes" cedessem um pouco do seu vigor ao que timidamente por aqui passou!


----------



## Bruno Matos (5 Out 2009 às 03:21)

Boa noite a todos.
Aqui pela Covilhã já chove!! Começou a chover mesmo agora!..e bem!
Faria todo o sentido o instituto de meteorologia colocar em aviso amarelo algumas regiões do país visto que na minha prespectiva vai chover bastante em algumas zonas e como sempre as primeiras chuvas no nosso país são um problema! 4ªfeira pela madrugada vai ser o grande problema! 

Abraço a todos


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Out 2009 às 03:26)

JoãoPT disse:


> Não passa mesmo disso, uma curiosidade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas

AHAHAHAH  só pode ser da hora, João olha lá mais a noroeste desse belo desenho 

Abraços


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2009 às 03:28)

_*Os avisos do IM*_
Essa questão tem sido respondida ao longo do dia (e noite).
Ainda é prematuro para lançar alertas. Se a situação de chuvas fortes se confirmar (previsão) então os profissionais do IM lançarão o devido alerta.
até lá acompanhemos o que se vai passando.

Uma das melhores decisões para a protecção de vidas humanas e de materiais é estarmos sempre de prevenção - assim quando se lançam alertas já todos nós devíamos ter atitudes conscientes de protecção para fenómenos meteorológicos. Falta-nos uma cultura responsável enquanto povo.
Desimpedir bueiros, valas de drenagem, ribeiros e riachos, de detritos antes de todos os Outonos devia ser uma preocupação de todos - não apenas quando são lançados alertas de mau tempo. Por vezes só nos preocupamos depois dos eventos...

P.S.: o JOAOPT tem razão - penso que um *olho* em cima e um *olho* em baixo veem melhor!!! São sempre 2 olhos postos aqui no continente


----------



## Bruno Matos (5 Out 2009 às 03:29)

Vai ser lindo vai vai!


----------



## Bruno Matos (5 Out 2009 às 03:33)

Os alertas são previsionarios e servem para salvar vidas e bens! Não têem necessarimaante de acontecer! Mas sim precaver as populações!
Para mim está na hora! Na 4ªfeira vai ser em grande!


----------



## Jota 21 (5 Out 2009 às 10:06)

Vince disse:


> Isto tudo para dizer que só no fim das coisas acontecerem é que se tem alguma autoridade para criticar, se estamos a criticar antes estamos quase como que a comentar decisões de partidos em eleições baseadas em sondagens. Amanhã sim, conforme o que aconteça, larguem fogo à peça, se tal se justificar, critiquem.
> 
> Mas sobre os alertas, gostaria que continuássemos nestes dias a ter um grande debate neste tópico:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/sistema-de-alertas-do-im-533.html
> ...



Subscrevo a 100%!


----------



## Brunomc (5 Out 2009 às 10:45)

Valid: Mon 05 Oct 2009 06:00 to Tue 06 Oct 2009 06:00 UTC


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 12:08)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> AHAHAHAH  só pode ser da hora, João olha lá mais a noroeste desse belo desenho
> 
> Abraços



Eu sei eu sei, eu queria dizer é que naquela mancha nebulosa parecia mesmo que se tinha formado um olho entre elas


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2009 às 12:40)

O IM lança avisos meteorológicos e nada mais, que isso é a função que os compete, quem tem a responsabilidade de lançar avisos à população é a protecção civil. Esse organismo em colaboração com as Câmaras Municipais deviam fazer uma colaboração estreita. Estamos no Outono, é normal caírem precipitações fortes, mas acima de tudo não existe prevenção no nosso país. Não é o IM que tem a culpa de as sargetas estarem entupidas, de os ribeiros estarem obstruídos e muito outras situações. Quando criticam o IM e admito que já critiquei bastante ainda no Verão e a resposta que eles deram-me fiquei esclarecido. Que importa se o IM coloca em alerta laranja o Algarve e se a protecção civil no Algarve não lançar um alerta à população, a protecção civil é quem tem a responsabilidade de avisar a população em função dos alertas e das previsões do IM.

Eu quando faço a 125 entre Olhão e Faro em locais de curso de água só vejo canas, caso do Rio Seco e à entrada de Faro, basta um dia chover demais e é a água em entrar em casa das pessoas, mas ninguém tem a culpa, a ARH limpou os cursos de água em Fevereiro, quando devia limpar em Setembro altura que começa as primeiras chuvas.

Desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 12:50)

Já estão lançados alguns alertas para o norte e uma parte do centro:


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 13:09)

Muito interessante


----------



## Levante (5 Out 2009 às 13:51)

Boas!
A destacar, claro, a nossa menina Grace, integralmente concebida em águas portuguesas a uma latitude invejável 
Para cá, em termos de chuva, esta situação vai ser interessante de seguir. Então temos para amanha o GFS, que dá precipiação para Sagres e parte do barlavento, mas deixa sem uma gota de água Faro-Tavira. Por outro lado, gostava de poder acreditar no NGP, que dá precipitação mais generalizada no Algarve, com boa actividade e entrar por Sagres e a deixar boas quantidades em todo o barlavento e Baixo Alentejo.
Para quem nos toma por pessimistas, eu até tenho um bom pressentimento acerca deste episódio. O GFS só me tem dado tristezas em anteriores episódios em Setembro, ora tira tudo o que põe, ora tira quase tudo e não cái nada. Desta vez nem sequer está a por nada. Acredito numa surpresa 
A esperança é a parte mais meridional linha de instabilidade (que já varre a Galiza e o norte), alimentada por um belo fluxo subtropical de S-SW, que poderá trazer supresas por cá. Resta aguardar sem grandes euforias


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 13:53)

Levante disse:


> Boas!
> A destacar, claro, a nossa menina Grace, integralmente concebida em águas portuguesas a uma latitude invejável
> Para cá, em termos de chuva, esta situação vai ser interessante de seguir. Então temos para amanha o GFS, que dá precipiação para Sagres e parte do barlavento, mas deixa sem uma gota de água Faro-Tavira. Por outro lado, gostava de poder acreditar no NGP, que dá precipitação mais generalizada no Algarve, com boa actividade e entrar por Sagres e a deixar boas quantidades em todo o barlavento e Baixo Alentejo.
> Para quem nos toma por pessimistas, eu até tenho um bom pressentimento acerca deste episódio. O GFS só me tem dado tristezas em anteriores episódios em Setembro, ora tira tudo o que põe, ora tira quase tudo e não cái nada. Desta vez nem sequer está a por nada. Acredito numa surpresa
> A esperança é a parte mais meridional linha de instabilidade (que já varre a Galiza e o norte), alimentada por um belo fluxo subtropical de S-SW, que poderá trazer supresas por cá. Resta aguardar sem grandes euforias



Estou plenamente de acordo


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 13:56)

Sem dúvida Levante a Grace é toda ela propriedade Lusitana  .


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 14:00)

*Tempestade Tropical GRACE (Atlântico 2009 #7)*

situação actual:



a TS grace esta agora a mostrar sinais de enfraquecimento...a circulação esta a tornar-se mais desorganizada e o olho vai se tornando menos envolto em convecção...deverá dissipar-se ate as 00h de terça feira.
a linha de instabilidade que esta a W de portugal esta actualmente a intensificar-se á medida que avança para NE.
uma linha de instabilidade a norte da TS grace esta tambem em fase de intensificação  movendo-se lentamente para norte e arqueando ao redor do centro de circulaçao que se situa ligeiramente a WNW da TS grace.
aqui a animação de satelite:
http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=eu&sat=ir&type=loop


----------



## Lightning (5 Out 2009 às 15:08)

Segundo o GFS, o "pico" da frente deverá ser ao final da tarde e início da noite, e estender-se até mais ou menos de madrugada, certo?


----------



## Lightning (5 Out 2009 às 15:14)

stormy disse:


> épá...é o que me parece....observando o sat.
> mas é estranho...dantes pensava que estava a deteriorar-se mas depois houve uma intensificação da convecção e a aparecia no IV parece-me bastante boa



Sim, parece que a frente está a ganhar uma boa convecção à medida que vai avançando para NE. 

O mesmo modelo (GFS) prevê também uma intensificação do vento, atingindo o pico mais ou menos por volta do final da tarde. Será também verdade?

É que, vendo esta http://www.sat24.com/Region.aspx?country=eu&sat=ir&type=loop imagem de satélite, parece que a frente está já a acabar... Como poderão os modelos prever esse "pico" para essa hora?


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 15:27)

a frente nao é uma frente mas sim uma linha de instabilidade
ela vai estacionar sobre o litoral portugues ou ligeiramente offshore, dai o perigo.
o facto da linha estacionar quer dizer que vao ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas no litoral de um modo praticamente continuo
amanha esta linha vai acabar por se deslocar para leste dando espaço para outra, nao menos intensa,  vir a afectar o pais desta vez ate 5f.
portanto nas proximas 72h teremos aguaceiros e trovoadas aumentando de intensidade e frequencia no sentido SE-NW ou seja os locais mais afectados serao o minho, douro litoral, litoral centro e os menos afectados serao o alentejo central e o sotavento algarvio.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 15:30)

stormy disse:


> a frente nao é uma frente mas sim uma linha de instabilidade
> ela vai estacionar sobre o litoral portugues ou ligeiramente offshore, dai o perigo.
> o facto da linha estacionar quer dizer que vao ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas no litoral de um modo praticamente continuo
> amanha esta linha vai acabar por se deslocar para leste dando espaço para outra, nao menos intensa,  vir a afectar o pais desta vez ate 5f.
> portanto nas proximas 96h teremos aguaceiros e trovoadas aumentando de intensidade e frequencia no sentido SE-NW ou seja os locais mais afectados serao o minho, douro litoral, litoral centro e os menos afectados serao o alentejo central e o sotavento algarvio.


Estou ansioso que ela chegue...


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2009 às 15:33)

stormy disse:


> a frente nao é uma frente mas sim uma linha de instabilidade
> ela vai estacionar sobre o litoral portugues ou ligeiramente offshore, dai o perigo.
> o facto da linha estacionar quer dizer que vao ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas no litoral de um modo praticamente continuo



  O facto é que o vento amainou, praticamente não chove, só aguaceiros esparsos e o céu está nublado mas para já nada que prometa grandes acontecimentos no curto prazo.

  Talvez seja a bonança antes da tempestade.


----------



## Lightning (5 Out 2009 às 15:47)

Veterano disse:


> Talvez seja a bonança antes da tempestade.



O freemeteo prevê uma boa rega para aqui e alguma trovoada, pelo menos a partir do início da noite. 

Mas não vale a pena bater mais neste assunto, já que estas meras informações já foram referidas acima, porque como sabem o Freemeteo baseia-se no GFS. 

Acho que a melhor opção é esperar pelo desenrolar da situação, porque é impossível os modelos preverem a realidade.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Out 2009 às 15:51)

Este tipo de sistema pode sempre trazer supresas do mesmo modo que pode haver locais em que não chove nada e noutros muitos, isto num curto espaço duma região.

Em relação ao Sotavento a menos que haja alguma grande surpresa nem estou á espera que chova sequer !!
Mas se ultrapassar a fantastica marca dos 5 mm será uma grande surpresa !!

Em relação a médio/longo prazo, num espaço temporal de 15 dias nem há palavras ....

EDIT: Em relação ás previsões da NOAA (sim aquelas que sempre falham e que mudam todos os dias ), pois bem é verdade elas estão sempre a mudar ....a mudar sempre para pior quando chega a hora H!!
Enfim provavelmente este ano será mais do mesmo .....
Desculpem o desabafo, mas não vejo sinais de mudança !!


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 16:10)

O Sol tenta uma espreitadela pelas nuvens neste momento


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 16:16)

Nada como analisarmos no decorrer do tempo a aproximação da Instabilidade, os modelos é 50%-50% de probabilidades e muitas vezes nem isso.


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 16:28)

a grace esta outra vez com a parede E/SE do olho a degradar-se...talvez seja mesmo o inicio da dissipação...a minha hipotese do EWRC nao deve estar certa
parece que a parede esta muito instavel..com a convecção ora a melhorar ora a piorar


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 16:35)

No comment.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Out 2009 às 19:09)

Bem após este episódio de instabilidade em alguns locais, parece que o nosso amigo volta a entrar em acção, e viva a seca


----------



## Lightning (5 Out 2009 às 19:20)

Ò minha gente, para quê tanto desespero e pessimismo...  

Evolução do CAPE e precipitações nas próximas horas:


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Out 2009 às 19:22)

Lightning disse:


> Ò minha gente, para quê tanto desespero e pessimismo...
> 
> Evolução do CAPE e precipitações nas próximas horas:



Acredito mesmo que vamos ter uma surpresa esta noite com a evolução do CAPE...


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Out 2009 às 22:41)

Olhando para as imagens de satélite, começo a ter sérias dúvidas quanto à continuação da instabilidade prevista, pelo menos nos moldes que estava a ser projectada...
O IM mantém a sua previsão, mas atenção que as previsões do IM não são actualizadas há já bastantes horas... 
Algo me diz que aqui por esta zona vai levar alterações...
Bom, mas há que manter a esperança que se formem novas células e que algumas delas façam o obséquio de virem aqui despejar qualquer coisa, porque mandar água para o mar é, literalmente, chover no molhado...


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 22:48)

A chuva invisível


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2009 às 23:17)

Para mim, se no ano passado o pessimista era o Aurélio, este ano o pessimista sou eu, por este andar vamos ter um belo ano de 2010 com as reservas hídricas bem abaixo dos valores médios para a época, ou chove nos próximos meses, ou o Algarve vai ter que racionar a água em 2010, isto não é ficção é a realidade. Ainda hoje falei com uma pessoa amiga que trabalha nas Águas do Algarve e disse-me que a coisa começa a ficar preocupante no Algarve para 2010, caso não chova para reabastecer as albufeiras.


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2009 às 04:00)

É preocupante de facto e já nem falando do Algarve que é actualmente uma das muitas regiões afectadas pela seca, esta zona no espaço de Junho até Hoje só viu não mais do que uns meros 2,0mm ou pouco + que isso, e de salientar também que o famoso Equinócio de Outono já não é o que era há muito tempo. É ainda muito cedo para tirarmos conclusões acerca do Outono ou do Inverno mas uma coisa é certa, daqui a pouco faz 1 mês que começou e olhando para os diversos modelos só vejo uma coisa pela frente AA a perder de vista.


----------



## fog (6 Out 2009 às 09:01)

Com excepção do Algarve e Baixo Alentejo, todo o país encontra-se em "alerta amarelo" em virtude da chuva e do vento previstos pelo IM.


----------



## stormy (6 Out 2009 às 10:41)

A level 1 was issued for England and NW France mainly for the chance of an isolated tornado. 
A level 1 was issued for W Iberian Peninsula for chances of wind gusts, large hail, excessive precipitation and tornado.

SYNOPSIS

A low pressue area near the Faroe Islands moves eastward. The increasing thermal gradient due to colliding warm subtropical airmass advected by a steady SWly flow and a polar maritime airmass should inforce the cold front over Ireland and central UK during the period. The occluded front will drag over western Norway causing intense precipitation. Slight instability will be present over England and NW France, and marginal signals track downstream over the southern North Sea, Benelux, N Germany and Denmark, perhaps partially elevated in nature. 
Another low pressure system arrives from the Azores to Portugal later during the period and is filled with an unstable airmass.

DISCUSSION

...S Ireland, England and NW France...

GFS predicted widespread convective precipitation over the eastern Atlantic for yesterday, however almost nothing occurred in reality. Lack of significant quasi-geostrophic forcing or even subsidence may have prevented this, and predicted LFC-LCL differences, which were quite substantial, could have played a role as well. With this in mind, a look at GFS reveals some CAPE over the southern half of the UK and NW France predicted mostly for 9Z-15Z, and now LFC-LCL height difference should be small and initialization easier, while QG forcing is better. Other models also predict a band of rain passing during this period. The cold front may provide additional forcing over Northern England, at the margin of CAPE. 
Since CAPE and dynamics seem quite marginal (not very baroclinic situation and absence of the jet), it looks like a low end situation, however there is 15 m/s DLS, 150 m²/s² SREH and >12 m/s LLS predicted, with low LCLs, which in principle could yield cells with rotating characteristics and possibly an isolated tornado. Strong but probably not severe gusts are possible. 
If convection is able to develop at the front, it could train parallel to it and augment precipitation sums locally. 

...western Iberian Peninsula...

Larger instability (300-1000 J/kg CAPE, and potential instability) arrives to the Iberian Atlantic coast in the late evening and night, in combination with QG forcing, a deep moist airmass (effective PW around 40 kg/m²) and reasonably strong shear conditions: 15 m/s LLS, 150 m²/s² SREH and 25 m/s DLS. This suggests potential for supercells with large hail, severe gusts and an isolated tornado, as well as local flash floods. Corfidi MCS vectors hint at fast moving systems (>25 m/s) with chance of severe gusts. The best forcing appears to be in the northern part of the level 1.


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 11:56)

Parece que vem ai algo como há muito tempo já não víamos, vai-se abater tudo sobre nós


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Out 2009 às 11:58)

Bem Vou fingir que acredito nisso.


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 12:02)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bem Vou fingir que acredito nisso.



Temos que acreditar, basta ver o satélite, e que a frente está a ganhar força a medida que entra na costa


----------



## cardu (6 Out 2009 às 12:11)

entao o alerta amarelo do IM deveria passar para laranja ou quiça vermelho porque as coisas vão mesmo ficar muito feias!!!!!


----------



## Lightning (6 Out 2009 às 12:13)

cardu disse:


> entao o alerta amarelo do IM deveria passar para laranja ou quiça vermelho porque as coisas vão mesmo ficar muito feias!!!!!



O IM tem certos critérios para lançar os seus alertas... Como podes afirmar que as coisas vão ficar muito feias se a linha de instabilidade ainda nem sequer chegou cá? 

Eles sabem o que fazem...


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 12:14)

E penso que ainda temos o fluxo sub-tropical vindo de sul, que ainda a vai alimentar mais ou tou enganado?


----------



## vitamos (6 Out 2009 às 12:23)

Um pouco de ponderação com o que se escreve nestas linhas por favor...

Cataclismos, coisas a abaterem-se sobre nós... Que dirá quem vá ler estas linhas...

Encaminha-se sim uma linha bastante instável em direcção a Portugal Continental... Parece encontrar-se bastante activa e poderá ter quantidades muito interessantes de precipitação. É sem dúvida uma situação a ser acompanhada com o rigor que já demonstrámos em outras ocasiões...

Agora por favor tentem ser mais concisos nas considerações feitas por aqui...


----------



## kikofra (6 Out 2009 às 12:26)

A que horas  e que se vai dar o pico do espectáculo?


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2009 às 12:28)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bem Vou fingir que acredito nisso.



Acho que vou fazer umas férias, nem tenho nada para dizer, só seca e mais seca e viva o Outubro que vai acabar com 0 mm ou se calhar com 1 mm, e já é muito.


----------



## JoãoPT (6 Out 2009 às 12:30)

kikofra disse:


> A que horas  e que se vai dar o pico do espectáculo?



Acredito por volta das 15h.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Out 2009 às 12:35)

stormy disse:


> A level 1 was issued for England and NW France mainly for the chance of an isolated tornado.
> A level 1 was issued for W Iberian Peninsula for chances of wind gusts, large hail, excessive precipitation and tornado.
> 
> SYNOPSIS
> ...




Na segunda imagem: qual é o site?


----------



## vitamos (6 Out 2009 às 12:43)

Pedro disse:


> Na segunda imagem: qual é o site?



http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php

Considero-os por natureza "exagerados" nos seus mapas de alertas. Pessoalmente uma entidade como o ESTOFEX merece-me mais  confiança neste tipo de "previsão de riscos".


----------



## Lightning (6 Out 2009 às 12:47)

vitamos disse:


> Considero-os por natureza "exagerados" nos seus mapas de alertas. Pessoalmente uma entidade como o ESTOFEX merece-me mais  confiança neste tipo de "previsão de riscos".



Olha que exprimindo aqui também a minha opinião pessoal, não sei quais é que serão mais exagerados...

Porque o tiemposevero fala apenas em risco moderado a elevado de precipitações elevadas e trovoadas, e o estofex fala disso tudo, e ainda fala em rajadas de vento e até em tornados...  

Mas é claro que cada equipa tem a sua maneira de fazer previsões nestas duas entidades, é apenas a minha opinião.


----------



## irpsit (6 Out 2009 às 13:13)

Amigo, olha onde vivo na Áustria este ano o Estofex tem acertado muito direitinho. Os alertas nunca são exagerados e muitas vezes e por vezes até falham em prever a intensidade de certas tempestades.

É evidente que eles podem apontar risco de granizo largo e tornados que não ocorrem. Vamos esperar...

O meu palpite é muita chuvada num curto espaço de tempo, e talvez uma cheia ou derrocada aqui e acolá. Quem sabe um tornado algures no litoral.





Lightning disse:


> Olha que exprimindo aqui também a minha opinião pessoal, não sei quais é que serão mais exagerados...
> 
> Porque o tiemposevero fala apenas em risco moderado a elevado de precipitações elevadas e trovoadas, e o estofex fala disso tudo, e ainda fala em rajadas de vento e até em tornados...
> 
> Mas é claro que cada equipa tem a sua maneira de fazer previsões nestas duas entidades, é apenas a minha opinião.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Out 2009 às 13:21)

kikofra disse:


> A que horas  e que se vai dar o pico do espectáculo?



O pico de precipitação associada à linha de instabilidade deverá só ocorrer depois das 21h00 no litoral e já na madrugada de amanhã no interior. As regiões que irão ser mais afectadas parece que vão ser o Minho e o Douro Litoral (análise aos modelos de previsão do site do Instituto de Meteorologia). Atenção especial ao vento.
No entanto, durante esta tarde há a probabilidade de ocorrerem aguaceiros e trovoadas em quase todo o território de Portugal Continental.


----------



## squidward (6 Out 2009 às 13:24)

A verdade é que não me lembro de ver por satélite, uma Frente tão activa como esta...impõe respeito 
Talvez a mais parecida seja a famosa frente de 24 de Novembro de 2006.

veremos o que irá dar, espero que não cause danos


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2009 às 13:53)

Há forte actividade eléctrica na linha de instabilidade, mas ainda está algo afastada do continente


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2009 às 14:11)

Gerofil disse:


> O pico de precipitação associada à linha de instabilidade deverá só ocorrer depois das 21h00 no litoral e já na madrugada de amanhã no interior. As regiões que irão ser mais afectadas parece que vão ser o Minho e o Douro Litoral (análise aos modelos de previsão do site do Instituto de Meteorologia). Atenção especial ao vento.
> No entanto, durante esta tarde há a probabilidade de ocorrerem aguaceiros e trovoadas em quase todo o território de Portugal Continental.



Concordo contigo, talvez a partir das 21 horas no litoral. Até lá deve haver algumas células pelo interior ao longo da tarde.


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2009 às 15:31)

A sondagem de hoje em Lisboa está bestial


----------



## Lightning (6 Out 2009 às 15:39)

Vince disse:


> A sondagem de hoje em Lisboa está bestial



Em que consiste a sondagem e qual o seu significado?


----------



## cardu (6 Out 2009 às 15:46)

vem aí uma tempestade ou é só fogo de vista????


----------



## thunderboy (6 Out 2009 às 15:47)

Já começa a aparecer no radar.


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2009 às 15:53)

É sem dúvida uma forte linha de Instabilidade, repare-se também na Grace que ainda mostra um pouco da sua beleza junto á Costa Sul Irlandesa


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2009 às 15:56)

Lightning disse:


> Em que consiste a sondagem e qual o seu significado?



A sondagem mostra uma atmosfera muito saturada (humida) e no sitio certo, abaixo dos 750Hpa neste caso, bem como mostra bom CAPE em Lisboa, litoral, o que não acontece todos os dias. Entre outras coisas.


----------



## ACalado (6 Out 2009 às 15:59)

criz0r disse:


> É sem dúvida uma forte linha de Instabilidade, repare-se também na Grace que ainda mostra um pouco da sua beleza junto á Costa Sul Irlandesa



é verdade vai trazer um agravamento do estado do tempo nas próximas horas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2009 às 17:22)

Agora até eu, estou mais optimista depois de ver o modelo Hirlam que mete uma boa rega no Algarve. É a 1ªvez que coloca precipitação nestes últimos dias, eu confio no Hirlam, daí o meu breve optimismo, mas mais no Barlavento do que no Sotavento.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2009 às 17:37)

Pois veremos a boa rega, para ser sincero duvido que ultrapasse os 5 mm nas proximas 24 horas !!


----------



## Aurélio (6 Out 2009 às 17:40)

Eu apenas acredito em alguma chuva pela Feira de Faro que costuma chover sempre !!


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Out 2009 às 18:03)

Considerando que, vivemos numa  região em que muitos anos são caracterizados por precipitações escassas,
que tem como consequência secas algumas delas  severas;
Considerando particularmente este ano, que vai seco , oh se vai ,
e os campos estão à míngua de água há já alguns meses;
Considerando o número já bem elevado de pessoas afectadas
por  "esta  pasmaceira meteorológica constante  em que vivemos, 
que leva muitos de nós aos serviços de acompanhamento psicológico;
Considerando ainda,  que a partir de quinta-feira restabelecer-se-á
a causa da nossa tristeza colectiva,
venho por este meio solicitar que perante a inusitada situação 
que se avizinha para a próxima noite/madrugada







[/URL][/IMG]

seja decretado amanhã feriado nacional, para que todos possam
tranquilamente fazer os seus relatos madrugada fora sem terem a 
preocupação de chegar amanhã de manhã aos respectivos empregos
com semblante carregado  de olheiras .
Este forum merece.A entidade patronal entenderá.
São tão poucas as noites com esta expectativa...

P.S. - Atenção às surpresas. Assim como as há quando menos se espera,
também pode haver quando a expectativa é demasiada e depois muito
pouco do expectado foi afinal verificado...
Veremos e bons relatos ,se possível dos quatro cantos do Luso Rectângulo...


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Out 2009 às 13:04)

E enquanto ainda se verificam algumas ocorrências dignas de registo e outras ainda são esperadas, é já possível fazer um 1º apanhado geral do que terá sido a passada noite e madrugada:
Antes de mais nada, a solicitação aqui deixada para que hoje fosse feriado
obviamente não foi atendida mas não terá sido por tal facto que não houve 
uma proliferação de posts ( terá sido a madrugada mais concorrida desde que o nosso forum existe)
Em segundo lugar, houve como seria expectável, um grande número de
extremos incríveis sendo  as ocorrências de Ferreira do Zêzere,
Guarda, Covilha,Guimarães entre outras,  as mais sonantes.
Em 3º lugar , Houve precipitações importantes (bem acima do esperado) em vastas zonas do interior norte e centro tão carenciadas.
Relâmpagos e trovões ,aguaceiros e vento em rajadas foram frequentes
em sítios tão distantes que neste aspecto poder-se-á falar em alguma democraticidade nas ocorrências.
Também houve como sempre há nestas circunstâncias regiões onde a Isabel terá passado despercebida ou muito aquém do esperado e consequentemente surgiram aqui e ali
alguns posts de desilusão ou desencanto com a má sorte ou má fortuna.
E depois também ocorreram discrepâncias incríveis entre lugares que distam poucos Kms uns dos outros mas com registos assinalavelmente diferentes.
Enfim, houve muita animação e um acompanhamento ímpar de todos nós , madrugada fora,neste forum que tem já uma dimensão nacional  importante mesmo sabendo nós que noites assim, contar-se-ão pelos dedos de uma só mão e que a  pasmaceira meteorológica prejudica naturalmente a sua vivacidade e natural  expansão .
E por falar em pasmaceira e como este é um tópico de seguimento e previsão
adivinhem lá quem já está todo "prontinho" para entrar de novo em cena?
Pois é : -Lá vai o forum queixar-se às Entidades competentes da 
"asfixia meteorológica" que o Anticiclone dos Açores nos impõe...


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Out 2009 às 14:28)

nimboestrato disse:


> ...o Anticiclone dos Açores...




Ora bem...disseste tudo condensado nestas palavras! "...o anticiclone dos Açores..."
O *AA* vem e durante quanto tempo ele estará aí para as curvas? 1 dia, 2 dias, 1 semana, 2 semanas, 1 mês, 3 meses, 6 meses ou então até ao próximo outono de 2010?

Respostas querem-se...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Out 2009 às 14:46)

Olha que giro, para os próximos vêm ai mais seca


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Out 2009 às 16:58)

*Re: Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais - Outubro 2009*

Portanto o que se temia e previa está em curso, sol e mais sol a fazer-nos companhia para os próximos dias. O marasmo por terras lusas... até à próxima investida depressionária.


----------



## Don Corleone (7 Out 2009 às 17:51)

*Re: Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais - Outubro 2009*



joseoliveira disse:


> Portanto o que se temia e previa está em curso, sol e mais sol a fazer-nos companhia para os próximos dias. O marasmo por terras lusas... até à próxima investida depressionária.
> 
> 
> A queastão que se põe agora é até quando fica  o sol por cá


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2009 às 18:08)

AA o amigo inseparável da Península Ibérica..


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2009 às 18:12)

É o Verão meus senhores é o Verão que irá regressar 

Prevejo que entre dia 15 a 25 o seja o fim do calor e a incursão da primeira frente fria em Portugal.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2009 às 18:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> É o Verão meus senhores é o Verão que irá regressar
> 
> *Prevejo que entre dia 15 a 25 o seja o fim do calor e a incursão da primeira frente fria em Portugal*.



Algum dia terá que ser, mas quanto mais cedo melhor...
Entretanto, subida das máximas, e fim das noites tropicais...


----------



## Skizzo (7 Out 2009 às 18:39)

o que não faltam são meses frescos. Dos 12 meses, diria que apenas 4 têm a possibilidade de ser quentes na generalidade do país. É claro que Maio e Outubro podem ter dias quentes, mas são na grande maioria dos casos meses amenas, que podem no entanto ir para o calor ou para o frio durante alguns dias. Os outros são todos meses frescos. E não vale a pena dizer que pode haver calor em Fevereiro, porque isso é raro, e também pode estar frio em Julho. Vai dar ao mesmo.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Out 2009 às 18:51)

As coisas não podem ser vistas assim ... e depende muito do que cada um de nós entende por quente !!
No que diz respeito ao sul temos claramente 5 meses quentes (meses em que temperatura facilmente ultrapassa os 30), ou seja Maio a Setembro !!

na outra noção de quente ou frio poderemos considerar um mês sendo quente ao frio em comparação com os valores normais para a época, só que aí as palavras quente e frio tem outro sentido !!

No que respeita ás previsões a medio/longo prazo teremos nos proximos 10 dias com a certeza a 100% que teremos dias de sol, temperaturas amenas !!

Quando começar a Feira de faro vai voltar a chuva  !!
Nunca falha !!
Este periodo de AA que vamos ter agora tb nunca falha todos os anos aparece mais tarde ou mais cedo aparece sempre !!

Este mês vai ter um NAO negativo, no inicio podendo ou não nos proximos dias tornar-se POSITIVO, se tal acontecer teremos AA até perder de vista. Em caso contrário poderemos dentro de 8/10 dias ter uma segunda Isabel a bater-nos á porta conforme tem vindo a ser anunciado pelos modelos em especial pelo GFS !!

Dêem uma espreitadela no post que coloquei na "Monitorização das Teleconexões" !!


----------



## Hazores (7 Out 2009 às 22:58)

boa noite,

desculpem o off topic mas para quem diz que os Açorianos nunca dão nada a ninguém, não se quiexem nós damos o anticiclone com todo o gosto


----------



## Minho (7 Out 2009 às 23:24)

Infelizmente as últimas saídas confirmam o regresso do anticiclone que irá posicionar-se logo no pior sítio: a norte da PI. 

Entretanto e a continuar a manterem-se as mesmas previsões lá para meados da próxima semana haverá um importante entrada fria na Europa Central/Leste


----------



## Stinger (8 Out 2009 às 00:52)

Agora vamos para o tempo das frentes frias e as iso's -5 e -10 a visitar nos e que venha tambem muita neve , é por isso que gosto do nosso clima , ou seja , muito variado , calor e frio 

abcs


----------



## psm (8 Out 2009 às 06:26)

Stinger disse:


> Agora vamos para o tempo das frentes frias e as iso's -5 e -10 a visitar nos e que venha tambem muita neve , é por isso que gosto do nosso clima , ou seja , muito variado , calor e frio
> 
> abcs





Não será nos proximos dias de certeza!!!

Muitas das vezes ou na sua maioria as frentes frias não dão neve!

Se acontecer como 2000/2001 poderá haver muita chuva, mas nada de neve pois corrente modificada de oeste raramente dá neve, e o que se precisa é de chuva!

O que se vê no GFS é uma pequena abertura a sudoeste para daqui a 6 dias, para que algo consiga quebrar este poderoso anticiclone que se vai formar, e que não é o Anticiclone dos Açores, mas sim uma alta de ar tropical seco nos niveis altos da atmosfera vinda do noroeste de Africa.


----------



## rozzo (8 Out 2009 às 10:32)

Vá não sejamos negativistas! Foi um óptimo evento e também não seria bom temporais muitos dias seguidos, mais virão daqui a algum tempo!
Que tal ver pela positiva e aproveitar um fim de semana cheio de sol e calor "fora de época" e até dar um mergulho na praia já em pleno Outubro? 
A lembrar que a história do mau tempo ao fim de semana sempre é pura memória selectiva!


----------



## meteo (8 Out 2009 às 11:05)

POis.É mesmo isso! Em vez de se chorar pela falta de chuva,escrever 30 posts iguais a dizer que choveu 0mm,e dizer que nunca vai chover  Melhor mesmo é aproveitar o tempo que vem ai,seja de que maneira for. 
Sol vamos ter sempre.Só esperemos é ter chuva,intercalada com esse tal sol.E pelo menos em OUtubro já tivemos alguma.Ter 30 dias seguidos de precipitação seria bonito,mas muito difícil.
A partir do fim-de-semana vai mesmo regressar o tempo de Verão  Litoral Oeste com sol e praticamente sem vento...


----------



## ruka (8 Out 2009 às 20:29)

vai ser bom voltar a ter uns dias de calor... mas esperemos k uma depressão nos volta a visitar em breve


----------



## Minho (8 Out 2009 às 23:22)

Uma dorsal melhor desenhada era impossível! Olho naquele cavado a oeste dos Açores que irá originar uma DISA/ULL








Mais lá pelo norte começam os jorros de ar polar a penetrar Europa adentro


----------



## kikofra (9 Out 2009 às 00:39)

Minho disse:


> Uma dorsal melhor desenhada era impossível! Olho naquele cavado a oeste dos Açores que irá originar uma DISA/ULL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o que que e um
DISA/ULL?


----------



## psm (9 Out 2009 às 06:53)

Vejam um promenor muito importante na previsão do IM para sabado!!



ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1,5 a 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 19/21ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 22ºC


Quantas vezes em julho ou agosto têm esta temperatura?!?!?

Isto é também para os visitantes do forum, para irem à praia, em vez de irem para centros comerciais como os filhos!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Out 2009 às 09:05)

Para os próximos dias vai ser só sol e calor ( o verão vem ai novamente), e não há nenhuma luz ao fundo.
Afinal estamos no outono ou não.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2009 às 10:35)

Chuva? Outono? O que é isso? Não me lembro de ouvir falar 

Agora a sério este mês de Outubro terá nos proximos dias temperaturas de Verão em especial no Alentejo e que estarão acima do normal como disse hoje a meteorologista de serviço na RTP1 !!
Assim sendo pelo menos até ao próximo dia 22/24 teremos um tempo de AA que forcará que este mês seja para variar seco .... a não ser que na ultima semana de Outubro tenhamos alguma surpresa !!

Quando é que o MetOffice actualiza a sua previsão sazonal ???

É que o NOAA está sempre a tirar ... sempre a tirar ... até que não vai ficar nada !!!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2009 às 10:38)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Para os próximos dias vai ser só sol e calor ( o verão vem ai novamente), e não há nenhuma luz ao fundo.
> Afinal estamos no outono ou não.



Nem tanto ao mar nem tanto à terra 

Não teremos um Verão propriamente dito, mas sim um tempo de fins de Março, com noites frias e dias ligeiramente quentes, no interior essa amplitude ainda será maior entre máximas e mínimas. Todo este cenário de "pequena Primavera" só irá durar até dia 13/14 a partir daí prevesse uma descida gradual das temperaturas ao longo dos dias seguintes.





Mas penso que o AA não ficará por muito tempo


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2009 às 10:59)

Como estava dizendo isto cada vez está pior e se houve regiões muito bem compensadas tb houve outras em que não choveu absolutamente nada e diga-se que nem estão muito longe umas das outras !!

Em São João do Trojal a estação foi invadida por alguma onda do mar ???

Já desde Quarta apresentada aquele valor ... não faz muito sentido !!!
Deve estar com algum problema .... até porque acho que existe uma discrepância de 48h horas de actualização dos dados.

O link : http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.1&objlink=&objrede=

O que me dizem ???

PS: Desculpem o Off-Topic


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2009 às 12:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Chuva? Outono? O que é isso? Não me lembro de ouvir falar
> 
> Agora a sério este mês de Outubro terá nos proximos dias temperaturas de Verão em especial no Alentejo e que estarão acima do normal como disse hoje a meteorologista de serviço na RTP1 !!
> Assim sendo pelo menos até ao próximo dia 22/24 teremos um tempo de AA que forcará que este mês seja para variar seco .... a não ser que na ultima semana de Outubro tenhamos alguma surpresa !!
> ...



A previsão do MetOffice foi actualizada ontem, as previsões mantém-se com precipitações acima da média nos próximos meses, já o NOAA  não tarda é só seca, aqui caiu 2 mm, em certas zonas no Sotavento nem caiu nada. Ainda ontem tive a falar com um citrinicultor (da zona de Tavira) e ele perguntou-me diz quando chove a sério, já não sei o que fazer, o furo não tarda tem mais água salgada do que doce, ainda hoje tive que regar as laranjeiras senão perco a colheita toda, está tudo seco, há anos que têm chovido nos primeiros dias de Outubro ou finais de Setembro que fazem que tenha uma produção de laranjas excelentes e doces, mas este ano temo o pior senão chover nos próximos 15 dias. Eu respondi-lhe olha segundo os modelos só vem sol e calor e chuva nem vê-la, talvez mude mas o cenário não é nada animador. Acho que se isto continua assim acabo com isto e vou mudar de rumo, não paga o trabalho, a electricidade e no final ainda tenho prejuízo em vez de lucro.

Mais palavras para quê. Isto é só seca.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Out 2009 às 12:42)

Fosse  Julho ou Agosto ,com tanta circulação de sueste vincada , prevista
para a semana que vem e estaríamos agora todos a especular onde os 40º 
seriam atingidos e até superados.
Mas não . - É Outubro.Meados de Outubro já. E  assim sendo ,
o Verão que ainda aí vem, (muitos aqui já o davam como terminado em finais de Agosto), caracterizar-se-á desde já,por temperaturas máximas bem acima dos valores normais para a época mas obviamente sem o calor extremo próprio desses meses com a situação sinóptica prevista.
O Psm já o assinalou : Se à  temperatura da água do mar a rondar os 18 /19/20º , na costa ocidental , adicionarmos  tardes de algum calor sem nortadas, quem puder, quem viver por perto , não deixe de usufruir uma beira-mar que se vai apresentar bem mais convidativa e apelativa que a maioria dos dias de Julho e Agosto por essas paragens (costa Ocidental).
Na costa Algarvia,( oh Aurélio desculpa-me) aí o Verão vai continuar...


----------



## N_Fig (9 Out 2009 às 15:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Como estava dizendo isto cada vez está pior e se houve regiões muito bem compensadas tb houve outras em que não choveu absolutamente nada e diga-se que nem estão muito longe umas das outras !!
> 
> Em São João do Trojal a estação foi invadida por alguma onda do mar ???
> 
> ...


Também já reparei, não percebo o que poderá ter acontecido à estação...


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2009 às 15:25)

Pois o nosso desespero nem nos permite olhar para aquilo que se passava nos ultimos anos / decadas o que quer que seja.
Assim andei vasculhando enquanto durava o Prime-time  desde 1966 até ao 2000, e posso adiantar que comparando os anos de El Nino/La Nina com os anos mais chuvosos/menos chuvosos o que posso dizer é que não cheguei a conclusão nenhuma. 
Isto porque se no principio parecia que o La Nina mandava a chuva para o Norte e o El Nino mais para sul quando cheguei aos anos 80, trocaram-me as voltas e ficou tudo misturado El Nino (fraco/forte) e La Nina (fraca/forte).
Conforme já foi aqui referido está mais dependente do NAO. Mas o que faz oscilar o NAO então ???

Os anos mais chuvosos estão claramente dependentes do facto de termos um NAO negativo ou bastante negativo, pelo menos em 80% dos casos.



Há já me esquecia como estava dizendo no inicio o nosso desespero não nos permite ver que nesta altura costuma formar-se um potente AA sobre nós e costuma normalmente até á Feira de Faro (22 Outubro), mas contudo muitas vezes acontece durar até dia de São Martinho !!

Por isso não vale a pena desesperar ... pois os modelos este ano apesar de já terem sido melhores nomedamente no NOAA, nunca foram tão bons em termos de prognósticos nesta altura nesta década .... penso eu de que ... como dizia o outro !!

Vamos ter calma e ver como entra Novembro !! 

PS: Dia 15 actualizam os outros modelos para ver como eles se interligam com estes !!


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2009 às 15:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nem tanto ao mar nem tanto à terra
> 
> Não teremos um Verão propriamente dito, mas sim um tempo de fins de Março, com noites frias e dias ligeiramente quentes, no interior essa amplitude ainda será maior entre máximas e mínimas. Todo este cenário de "pequena Primavera" só irá durar até dia 13/14 a partir daí prevesse uma descida gradual das temperaturas ao longo dos dias seguintes.



No litoral, mínimas de 16-17ºC e máximas a rondar os 30ºC, não é propriamente uma previsão para fins de Março...



Aurélio disse:


> Em São João do Trojal a estação foi invadida por alguma onda do mar ???
> 
> Já desde Quarta apresentada aquele valor ... não faz muito sentido !!!
> Deve estar com algum problema .... até porque acho que existe uma discrepância de 48h horas de actualização dos dados.
> ...



Os mapas do novo ano hidrológico ainda não foram rectificados. Se repararem ainda aparece o mês de Setembro.

O valor dessa estação, provavelmente, está sobrestimado numa ordem de grandeza de 10. A precipitação deverá ser de 36,59mm e não 365,9mm como é indicado.

Esperemos que o erro seja corrigido nos próximos dias.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Out 2009 às 15:30)

AnDré disse:


> No litoral, mínimas de 16-17ºC e máximas a rondar os 30ºC, não é propriamente uma previsão para fins de Março...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim mas é estranho, pois mesmo antes deste episódio chuvoso já marcava 159mm...


----------



## Levante (9 Out 2009 às 15:55)

nimboestrato disse:


> Fosse  Julho ou Agosto ,com tanta circulação de sueste vincada , prevista
> para a semana que vem e estaríamos agora todos a especular onde os 40º
> seriam atingidos e até superados.
> Mas não . - É Outubro.Meados de Outubro já. E  assim sendo ,
> ...



Subescrevo! 
Óptimo conselho o do Psm, os dias que se avizinham podem ser dos melhores na costa ocidental!
Não consigo concordar com o Mário Barros quando diz que teremos tempo de fim de Março... Este ano é verdade que esse foi um mês anormalmente quente, mas não é o regime típico.
Por cá o "calor" já entrou, hoje e amanha dias de transição (muitas vezes os mais quentes, hoje já chegou aos 27º). Até terça máximas em torno dos 27º minimas em torno dos 20º com vento fraco E-SE. A partir de 4a o SE vai ser mais intenso, podendo a máxima descer ligeiramente. Sempre com sol.
Para quem não gosta do Verão e dizia que ele estava a acabar em finais de Agosto...
Só é de lamentar a falta de chuva, mas já que não chove aproveitemos a praia


----------



## David sf (9 Out 2009 às 16:29)

E não havendo nada de jeito para comentar em Portugal continental, ponhamo-nos na pele dos centro europeus, mais concretamente Áustria, Baviera, Hungria, norte de Itália e Balcãs. Se aí estivéssemos estávamos todos ansiosos pela próxima rodada de modelos, pois o ECM mete uma interessante entrada fria para essas regiões, que poderia originar as primeiras neves da época em cotas baixas. Já o GFS não põe nada. Por cá tudo para a praia, e para a quinta onda de calor do ano (contrastando com a inexistência de ondas de frio, já desaparecidas desde 2005).


----------



## seqmad (9 Out 2009 às 17:10)

Para Domingo vento fraco de leste, 31º de máxima e água do mar a 20-21º, se assim for, talvez seja o melhor dia de praia do ano...

Como todos nós, também espero principalmente tempo instável, mas temos já de seguida vários meses para isso e desculpem lá, mas também gosto de episódios de calor, especialmente fora de época - lembrem-se que também são situações "extremas" para a época, que no fundo é o que todos apreciamos, e não aquele temo que "não é peixe nem é carne" perdoem a expressão.

Para já pelos modelos, parece ser mais uma semana com o AA naquela  zona a norte da PI com sol, corrente de leste/sueste e descida gradual da temperatura a partir de 2ª.

Boa praia pessoal!


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Out 2009 às 17:22)

Acredito nuns dias de mais calor por agora mas sinceramente o mar estar a 21ºC não me cheira. O pessoal que for à praia vai acha la fria. Para além do mais o IM nas informações marítimas dá para esses dias 17/18ºC temperatura da água


----------



## godzila (9 Out 2009 às 19:09)

*google earth*

http://rapidshare.com/files/290801803/3D_tempo.kml.html

 boa noite, venho aqui postar um mapa 3d de nuvens e chuva em tempo +- real para o google earth


----------



## N_Fig (9 Out 2009 às 19:27)

David sf disse:


> E não havendo nada de jeito para comentar em Portugal continental, ponhamo-nos na pele dos centro europeus, mais concretamente Áustria, Baviera, Hungria, norte de Itália e Balcãs. Se aí estivéssemos estávamos todos ansiosos pela próxima rodada de modelos, pois o ECM mete uma interessante entrada fria para essas regiões, que poderia originar as primeiras neves da época em cotas baixas. Já o GFS não põe nada. *Por cá tudo para a praia, e para a quinta onda de calor do ano (contrastando com a inexistência de ondas de frio, já desaparecidas desde 2005).*



Se acontecer uma onda de calor será a 8ª este ano (1ª em Março, 2ª no início de Maio, 3ª entre Maio e Junho, 4ª em Junho, 5ª em Agosto, 6ª no início de Setembro e 7ª no final de Setembro). E ondas de frio desde 2005 já houve 4 (1ª entre Janeiro e Fevereiro de 2006, 2ª em Dezembro de 2007, 3ª entre Novembro e Dezembro de 2008 e 4ª em Janeiro deste ano).


----------



## David sf (9 Out 2009 às 20:41)

N_Fig disse:


> Se acontecer uma onda de calor será a 8ª este ano (1ª em Março, 2ª no início de Maio, 3ª entre Maio e Junho, 4ª em Junho, 5ª em Agosto, 6ª no início de Setembro e 7ª no final de Setembro). E ondas de frio desde 2005 já houve 4 (1ª entre Janeiro e Fevereiro de 2006, 2ª em Dezembro de 2007, 3ª entre Novembro e Dezembro de 2008 e 4ª em Janeiro deste ano).



Até já tive uma discussão sobre isto noutro tópico, onde eu defendia que o critério de atribuição da denominação onda de frio era muito restrito, o que dificultava a sua ocorrência. Em Janeiro deste ano alguns, poucos, postos registaram onda de frio, mas a maioria não, pois não houve a duração mínima. Das restantes não me recordo se ocorreram num grande número de estações mas creio que não. Quanto às ondas de calor, houve 2 em Março, 1 em Junho e 1 no início de Setembro. Outras, como a de Agosto ou a de final de Setembro, não existiram na maioria do país. A de Agosto, por exemplo, falhou em Beja por um dia, durante 5 dias houve máximas em 5 graus superiores à normal, mas eram necessários 6.
De qualquer modo o essencial mantém-se. Muitas mais ondas de calor, entre 8 e 5 só este ano, que de frio, quanto muito 3 em 3 anos.


----------



## rozzo (9 Out 2009 às 20:50)

É verdade que a definição de onda de calor e de frio propicia mais ondas de calor que de frio em Portugal..
Mas não podemos fazer essa definição para ser equilibrada de acordo com o clima do nosso país não é?
É uma definição geral para qualquer país do mundo..
Provavelmente este mesmo critério uniforme noutros países causa resultados contrários..
Segundo a definição geral, então até é bom para afirmar simplesmente que o nosso clima em Portugal é de facto mais propício a persistência de calor excessivo, que frio excessivo..
E.. Não concordamos que é mesmo assim?


----------



## N_Fig (9 Out 2009 às 21:18)

Sim há muito mais ondas de calor que de frio. Desde Janeiro de 2005 ocorreram 7 ondas de frio e 20 ondas de calor em Portugal Continental!


----------



## belem (9 Out 2009 às 21:23)

seqmad disse:


> Para Domingo vento fraco de leste, 31º de máxima e água do mar a 20-21º, se assim for, talvez seja o melhor dia de praia do ano...
> 
> Como todos nós, também espero principalmente tempo instável, mas temos já de seguida vários meses para isso e desculpem lá, mas também gosto de episódios de calor, especialmente fora de época - lembrem-se que também são situações "extremas" para a época, que no fundo é o que todos apreciamos, e não aquele temo que "não é peixe nem é carne" perdoem a expressão.
> 
> ...



Dias bons de praia? Já lhes perdi as contas! 
Duvido que no domingo seja o melhor ou o pior.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Out 2009 às 22:06)

*Re: google earth*



godzila disse:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/290801803/3D_tempo.kml.html
> 
> boa noite, venho aqui postar um mapa 3d de nuvens e chuva em tempo +- real para o google earth



A mim dá-me erro:







E agora?


----------



## meteo (9 Out 2009 às 22:17)

seqmad disse:


> Para Domingo vento fraco de leste, 31º de máxima e água do mar a 20-21º, se assim for, talvez seja o melhor dia de praia do ano...
> 
> Como todos nós, também espero principalmente tempo instável, mas temos já de seguida vários meses para isso e desculpem lá, mas também gosto de episódios de calor, especialmente fora de época - lembrem-se que também são situações "extremas" para a época, que no fundo é o que todos apreciamos, e não aquele temo que "não é peixe nem é carne" perdoem a expressão.
> 
> ...



Grande post! 
Também eu não gosto de tempo que " não é peixe,nem é carne" Preferivel tempo quente que aquele tempo normal,de 20 e poucos graus e vento moderado.Gosto de meteorologia,várias formas de tempo,e não só frio ou só vendaval. Quanto á chuva concordo com isso,não é por Outubro que se vai fazer um ano chuvoso ou não.Outubro ainda é de transição.Após este mes ai sim,são meses para chuva,frio e trovoada 

QUanto ao facto de máximas perto dos 30 graus ser normal em Março,isso só pode querer dizer que estamos em aquecimento global  É que eu sempre pensei que 30 graus em Março seria suficiente para ser vaga de calor(5 dias seguidos com 30 graus...)..É que em Março começa a Primavera.

Tanto se quis despachar o Verão( fins de Agosto ) que agora ele não quer sair. Máximas de 30 graus em meados de Outubro.Aproveite-se a praia fora de época


----------



## Veterano (9 Out 2009 às 22:29)

meteo disse:


> Tanto se quis despachar o Verão( fins de Agosto ) que agora ele não quer sair. Máximas de 30 graus em meados de Outubro.Aproveite-se a praia fora de época



 Se fizer o calor que está previsto, não falem só em praia, há tantas regiões de campo e montanha por este país fora, a visitar com bom tempo.

 Desculpem o off-topic, mas para mim o Verão já não é só sinónimo de praia.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2009 às 22:32)

Eu acho que a partir do dia 20 podemos ter uma surpresa !! 

Os modelos a partir dessa data começam a modelar essa instabilidade ....
 O ECM mete-a pelo sul e o GFS mete-a pelo Norte !!!

Concordo inteiramente ... porque é que neste país tão lindo como o nosso, quando existe algum calor associa-se logo a praia com paisagens tão lindas e igualmente refrescantes no interior de Portugal !!
A praia tem água ... a minha banheira também e faz o mesmo efeito. Desculpem aqueles que gostam de praia ... mas isso não me entusiasma. A natureza sim !!


----------



## meteo (9 Out 2009 às 22:33)

Veterano disse:


> Se fizer o calor que está previsto, não falem só em praia, há tantas regiões de campo e montanha por este país fora, a visitar com bom tempo.
> 
> Desculpem o off-topic, mas para mim o Verão já não é só sinónimo de praia.



Sim,é verdade. Eu falo de praia,porque estando perto delas,e não estando de férias,é a única forma de aproveitar o sol.Mas já passei férias de Verão no campo,e também é bem agradável


----------



## belem (9 Out 2009 às 22:44)

Veterano disse:


> Se fizer o calor que está previsto, não falem só em praia, há tantas regiões de campo e montanha por este país fora, a visitar com bom tempo.
> 
> Desculpem o off-topic, mas para mim o Verão já não é só sinónimo de praia.




Concordo plenamente!


----------



## David sf (9 Out 2009 às 23:49)

Eu pessoalmente não gosto muito de praia, mas é normal que se associe o tempo quente à ida à praia, pois uma pessoa pode ir para o campo, ou visitar uma cidade com temperaturas de 10, 15 graus com o maior conforto, e para ir para a praia necessita sempre de temperaturas superiores a 20 graus (também não precisa de ser muito, pois muito acima dos 30 começa a ser desconfortável, a areia queima e dá uma moleza que não apetece fazer nada).


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2009 às 00:00)

Muito boa esta run 

O final do mês cheira-me que vai ser animado, cada vez mais acredito que entre 15 a 25 surge a primeira frente que irá arrasar o calor e trazer o frio


----------



## Minho (10 Out 2009 às 01:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muito boa esta run
> 
> O final do mês cheira-me que vai ser animado, cada vez mais acredito que entre 15 a 25 surge a primeira frente que irá arrasar o calor e trazer o frio



Trazer o frio não sei, mas pelo menos e segundo esse _ensemble _vamos para os valores normais para a época.


----------



## seqmad (10 Out 2009 às 01:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu acho que a partir do dia 20 podemos ter uma surpresa !!
> 
> Os modelos a partir dessa data começam a modelar essa instabilidade ....
> O ECM mete-a pelo sul e o GFS mete-a pelo Norte !!!
> ...


Subscrevo inteiramente, a beleza e a diversidade natural, histórica e cultural do nosso país, em particular o Interior ,com todos os distritos sem excepção, merece a nossa atenção, mas eu gosto de Natureza E praia, e quando falei nela foi por achar relevante um dia com condições ideais completamente fora de época. E ideais também por já não haver os "rebanhos" do Verão e assim haver qualidade - para mim praia no Verão, incluindo Algarve, é Julho ou Setembro... A Natureza posso usufruir, de um modo geral, em qualquer altura do ano...
Já agora, espero que os modelos que prevêm alterações para depois de dia 20 acertem, mas a esta distância não vou comentá-los, é difícil haver certezas...


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2009 às 09:16)

quase que jurava que falta-me nesta página um Post mas deve ser impressão minha 

Quanto aos modelos apesar do GFS ter novamento tirado tudo assim como o ECM continuo acredito que depois do dia 20 poderemos ter alterações. Até lá nem pensar pois o AA vai reinar e as temperaturas cheirando a verão !!
Depois do dia 20 como sempre as temperaturas baixam e o tempo vai mudar ou então não ......


----------



## godzila (10 Out 2009 às 09:39)

desculpem a demora,eu não sei por que raio dá erro mas dá mesmo lol
 de forma que coloquei outro link 
aqui vai http://rapidshare.com/files/291039286/3D_tempo.kml.html
se não der de novo eu envio em forma de txto que depois tem de ser trabalhado mas não é nada complicado


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2009 às 09:49)

Este NOAA é um espectáculo cada dia um resultado diferente ..... é como o Benfica, cada jogo uma goleada diferente 

É impressionante este modelo ... ora tira .. ora põe ... e agora está numa fase de tirar, embora para já não tenha tendência clara !!!

Acho engraçado o modelo apontar para este mês como extremamente chuvoso, apesar de neste momento estar com tendencia para torná-lo mais seco no Norte e mais chuvoso no Sul !!

Das duas uma .... ou na ultima semana chove bidões de água ... ou este modelo mete água mais uma vez !!

Até ao dia 15 Outubro acredito que este modelo o torne seco a normal em todo o território !!

Quanto aos meses seguintes a tendencia para já é para serem meses normais, nem muito secos nem muito chuvosos, apesar de nos ultimos 10 dias a tendencia tem sido consecutivamente para tirar, e nesta ultima actualização tem sido para novamente para tirar !!!

Contudo existem coisas a realçar nos modelos de forma geral, nomeadamente em termos de anomalias de temperatura e pressão:
- neste momento existe uma tendencia para termos um outono com tendencia para NAO + e temperaturas acima da média em toda a Europa, em especial Outubro e Novembro;
- em Dezembro espera-se uma inversão do NAO tornando-se NAO - , com uma inversão das anomalias nas latitudes, devendo predominar o AA nas latitudes mais a norte nomeadamente na Gronelândia, o que deve empurrar as baixas pressões mais para sul. Contudo se este não ficar posicionado, tão a norte e for muito intenso poderá causar um bloqueio total no Atlântico e causar um Inverno e frio e seco, com uma forte entrada polar ..... como mostra a previsão de Janeiro;
-- em fevereiro é aquele mês que até ao momento tem sido decisivamente mais estável em termos de previsão pois apresenta um NAO claramente negativo, tendencia que até ao momento reflecte-se tb em Janeiro;

PS: Para já é o que vejo nos modelos, sendo que contudo existem diversos especialistas que contracenam com esta teoria, e apontam para uma anomalia positiva nas temperaturas no INVERNO e um NAO claramente positivo. 
Como se sabe para Portugal queremos um NAO claramente negativo porque há 8/9 anos que andamos a chuchar no dedo no Inverno !!
Resumindo espero um Outono mais chuvoso no Norte e um Inverno mais chuvoso no Sul !!
Contudo uma pequena alteração nas anomalias e temos mais um ano de seca !!

Desculpem o Off-Topic, mas entusiasmei-me e não era bem isto que queria escrever ...


----------



## Mjhb (10 Out 2009 às 09:54)

godzila disse:


> desculpem a demora,eu não sei por que raio dá erro mas dá mesmo lol
> de forma que coloquei outro link
> aqui vai http://rapidshare.com/files/291039286/3D_tempo.kml.html
> se não der de novo eu envio em forma de txto que depois tem de ser trabalhado mas não é nada complicado



Ok...

Agora já dá!
MUito obrigado!


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2009 às 10:27)

Completamente Off-Topic mas alguém sabe se isto está correcto ??

Data SÃO JULIÃO DO TOJAL (20C/01C) 
Precipitação diária (mm) 
01/10/2009 09:00 (vau) 0.3  
03/10/2009 09:00 (vau)159.4  
04/10/2009 09:00 (vau) 6.8  
05/10/2009 09:00 (vau)114.4  
06/10/2009 09:00 (vau) 71.4  
07/10/2009 09:00 (vau) 8.1  
08/10/2009 09:00 (vau) 5.5 


Fonte: Site do INAG !!
Um pequeno pormenor, a data e hora que aparece é a inicial!!
Não sabia que no Sábado tinha chovido
No dia 5 Outubro ainda vá que não vá (valor muito exagerado) .... só se for algo muito localizado, mas no Sábado nem caiu pingo de chuva !!!!!


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2009 às 13:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Completamente Off-Topic mas alguém sabe se isto está correcto ??
> 
> Data SÃO JULIÃO DO TOJAL (20C/01C)
> Precipitação diária (mm)
> ...



Pois, está errado!
Mas na página, o ano hidrológico 09-10 ainda não está totalmente actualizado. Ainda tem o mês de Setembro, e ainda há estações no norte com 0mm. Lembro-me que o ano passado também houve um erro desse género. A ver se mais para a frente, quando actualizarem, corrigem isso.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Out 2009 às 14:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muito boa esta run
> 
> O final do mês cheira-me que vai ser animado, cada vez mais acredito que entre 15 a 25 surge a primeira frente que irá arrasar o calor e trazer o frio



Também acredito que tenhamos no final deste mês a 1ª frente


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2009 às 14:47)

AnDré disse:


> Pois, está errado!
> Mas na página, o ano hidrológico 09-10 ainda não está totalmente actualizado. Ainda tem o mês de Setembro, e ainda há estações no norte com 0mm. Lembro-me que o ano passado também houve um erro desse género. A ver se mais para a frente, quando actualizarem, corrigem isso.



Sim tenho descoberto algumas falhas na recolha de dados .... mas eles no final de cada mes corrigem !!
Quanto ao facto de haverem estações no Norte com zero não me espanta nada, pois a unica situação de chuva que tivemos foi aquela que nós sabemos em que os aguaceiros fortes foram muito localizadas ... e conforme ouvimos aqui houve sitios em que pouco ou nada choveu .... 
tb aí no Norte !!!


----------



## irpsit (10 Out 2009 às 20:20)

O meu palpite é para um Outubro e Novembro com temperaturas acima do normal, Outubro solarengo e Novembro chuvoso; e depois o Inverno creio que vá ser seco e frio.  E o ano seguinte deverá continuar a tendencia para uma temperatura anual mais baixa.  Acredito que vai nevar novamente no litoral norte 





Aurélio disse:


> Este NOAA é um espectáculo cada dia um resultado diferente ..... é como o Benfica, cada jogo uma goleada diferente
> 
> É impressionante este modelo ... ora tira .. ora põe ... e agora está numa fase de tirar, embora para já não tenha tendência clara !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2009 às 21:00)

este AA...é incrivel a sua força..nos proximos 4 dias a tendencia é de tempo tipico de pleno verao com maximas em torno de 30º em todo o pais e minimas em torno ou acima de 15º em grande parte do pais; apenas em locais abrigados a inversao poderá baixar as minimas para valores em torno de 10º.
é um cavado nos niveis altos que ao se aproximar do continente pelo oeste causará um fluxo quente de sul em altura e a manutençao destas temperaturas/estabildade veranescas mas tambem esse cavado poderá ser isolado e dar origema uma cut-off na segunda metade da proxima semana.
no NE, E e SE europeu uma depressao causará uma advecçao polar e a chegada da iso 0º ao mar adriatico e á grecia enquanto a iso -5º abraça os paises da europa de leste e central.
não é prevista a chegada de massas de ar frias de leste porque, apesar da circulaçao retrogada no mediterraneo, a crista anticiclonica em altura permanecerá muio forte sobre o oeste europeu e, tambem,o precurso dessas massas de ar será sobre as aguas quentes do mediterraneo.
deixo aqui as medias do ensemble da SLP/geopotencial nos 500hpa e da T850hpa:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Out 2009 às 22:19)

Boas! 

Por Scuol (Suiça) 2ª Feira deverá começar a cair o primeiro nevão da temporada! 

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=9010524

O Inverno instala-se!


----------



## cardu (11 Out 2009 às 01:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Por Scuol (Suiça) 2ª Feira deverá começar a cair o primeiro nevão da temporada!
> 
> ...



Bem, e por este andar aqui em Portugal Continental os primeiros farrapos de neve apenas devem chegar lá para Janeiro de 2010!!!


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2009 às 02:04)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Por Scuol (Suiça) 2ª Feira deverá começar a cair o primeiro nevão da temporada!
> 
> ...



No resto de a Europa o Inverno instala-se em Portugal o Verão reinstala-se


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Out 2009 às 03:21)

MSantos disse:


> No resto de a Europa o Inverno instala-se em Portugal o Verão reinstala-se



Boa observação...
Para quantos dias  esta reinstalação?
Se a 8 dias a confusão está instalada,
com uns a dizer  que "espera lá pela volta"







[/URL][/IMG]


Outros dirão que  "é só fumaça  !  "






[/URL][/IMG]

Se assim é, se para tão pouco faz  tanta diferença ,
porque insistimos  querer ver mais adiante e ousamos semanas,até meses ?
Ainda não conseguimos.
Se a 8 dias é assim , que crédito lá mais para a frente?
O conseguido é já uma conquista.
Sabemos do Verão que ainda aí vem fora de tempo ...
Ainda há pouco tempo , este  tempo fora de tempo que aí vem surpreenderia...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2009 às 11:27)

MSantos disse:


> No resto de a Europa o Inverno instala-se em Portugal o Verão reinstala-se







Será ?


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2009 às 11:52)

Vejam a previsão do GFS > 180h e digam lá se não é de morrer a rir .... com a pressão prevista a latitudes tão baixas !!!!


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2009 às 11:55)

Um "Furacão" a passar na Madeira 

Já nem sei se ria se chore com estes modelos !!!

Esta run seria o sonho de qualquer Meteolouco como nós e diria que algo histórico pelo menos no que aos madeirenses diz respeito !! (isto claro de acordo com o GFS)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Out 2009 às 11:57)

Como diz o Mário! Será? 
Espero que mais uma vez não se fuga à regra e o GFS vá de encontro ao ECMWF! Já lá está qualquer coisita!

Para já os dois modelos estão de acordo numa coisa! O AA recua para outras paragens! Oxalá!


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2009 às 12:02)

Aurélio disse:


> Um Furacão a passar na Madeira
> 
> Já nem sei se ria se chore com estes modelos !!!



Já não digo nada!! isso nem sequer é uma tendência foi só uma run assim mais doida, mas e se fosse mesmo verdade?? até parece que é algo impossível de acontecer!  enfim é aproveitar este fim de semana ou o que resta dele para ir a praia quem poder e quiser que isto para o próximo fim de semana já não me parece que esteja calor nem lá perto  e a mudança de tempo vem logo a seguir


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2009 às 12:03)

Para o pessoal do sul espero mais que seja ao contrário ... que seja o ECM a ir ao encontro do GFS !!


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2009 às 12:06)

miguel disse:


> Já não digo nada!! isso nem sequer é uma tendência foi só uma run assim mais doida, mas e se fosse mesmo verdade?? *até parece que é algo impossível de acontecer!*  enfim é aproveitar este fim de semana ou o que resta dele para ir a praia quem poder e quiser que isto para o próximo fim de semana já não me parece que esteja calor nem lá perto  e a mudança de tempo vem logo a seguir



980 Mb de pressão passando a leste da Madeira será que aconteceu alguma vez .... ou melhor será algo assim tão normal, mas isto é apenas mais um devaneio do GFS na próxima tira tudo novamente !!
Na próxima run é tudo tirado do sul e mandado pro Norte como habitualmente !!


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2009 às 12:10)

Aurélio disse:


> 980 Mb de pressão passando a leste da Madeira será que aconteceu alguma vez .... ou melhor será algo assim tão normal, mas isto é apenas mais um devaneio do GFS na próxima tira tudo novamente !!



Normal não é!! agora que já tenha acontecido penso que já!! o vince quando foi furação devia ter isso ou menos não!?!


----------



## meteo (11 Out 2009 às 12:15)

O IM preve 32 graus hoje para Lisboa,e amanha 33! Em Agosto 5 dias seguidos com 33 graus em Lisboa seria considerada uma vaga de calor..Uma curiosidade 
Antes de virem os furacões,vou mas é para a praia


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2009 às 13:09)

miguel disse:


> Normal não é!! agora que já tenha acontecido penso que já!! o vince quando foi furação devia ter isso ou menos não!?!



Estão a esquecer-se que no dia de hoje apesar de ser no 9 de Outubro de 2005, mas foi no domingo das Autárquicas que o Vince nasceu.
Pode ser devaneio ou não, mas este calor pode potenciar algo, calor fora de época, a água está a rodar os 22ºC, a semana vai ter toda vento de leste, pode ser que não seja devaneio, o que a verificar-se seria uma rega excelente no sul.
Pena ser tudo no 2ºpainel mas os 105 mm previstos seria bom.


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2009 às 15:02)

esta run o ecm mantem o cenario para o medio/longo prazo que modelava ontem as 12z e que eu acho bem realista...o gfs passou-se completamente..nao liguem..o maximo que isto pode significar é que a atmosfera esta a ficar instavel
o ideal seria uma fusao das duas previsoes..uma depressao cavada a dar origem a uma depressao na madeira


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2009 às 17:38)

Ah bom ... finalmente uma run mais realistica por parte do GFS, pois simplesmente matou todas as depressões que havia para matar e brinda-nos com mais 15 dias de Verão que não chega ainda !!
É só uma run ... não reflecte a tendência  ou será que reflecte a tendencia dos ultimos 8 anos !!!



Enfim esperemos que seja somente mais uma run, mas incrivel como segue passar do para o 80, em apenas uma run !!!

Até vou esquecer que esta run do GFS das 12h existiu !!

E viva o Verão !!


----------



## filipept (11 Out 2009 às 17:45)

Pessoal não apanhei essas saidas malucas do GFS, alguém poderia colocar (aqui ou no lugar mais adequado) apenas por curiosidade


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2009 às 17:49)

filipept disse:


> Pessoal não apanhei essas saidas malucas do GFS, alguém poderia colocar (aqui ou no lugar mais adequado) apenas por curiosidade



Usa este site, que guarda o resultado das ultimas runs e procura entre as 180h e as 240h, para veres as semelhanças entre elas !!
http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/pslv_frame.htm


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Out 2009 às 17:52)

Reparem bem neste menino no Norte da Escócia!







*1045hpa!*

Depois é AA atrás de AA no bercário que é o Atlântico! 

Agora mais que nunca e como disse de manhã, façamos figas pelo ECMWF!


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2009 às 17:56)

o ECM logo se junta ao GFS !!


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2009 às 18:40)

esta run das 12z do gfs acabou por entrar em sintonia com a saida das 00z do ecm, apontando ambos os modelos para a formação de uma depressao nas proximidades da islandia e passagem de sistemas frontais sobre o territorio portugues a partir do dia 19/20.
pode ser que se formem depressoes a oeste da peninsula resultantes da interacção de massas de ar tropical com a circulação dessa depressao...as previsoes apontam para anomalias negtivas da pressao atmosferica desde o sul da gronelandia, açores e ate a madeira nessa altura


----------



## filipept (11 Out 2009 às 18:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Usa este site, que guarda o resultado das ultimas runs e procura entre as 180h e as 240h, para veres as semelhanças entre elas !!
> http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/pslv_frame.htm



Obrigado pelo link. Realmente é impressionante só de pensar que chegou a ser modelado.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2009 às 20:50)

Acabadinha de sair esta run do ECM e é muito parecida com a run do GFS das 6h, mas claro sem aquele exagero dos 980 MB, e mantendo a entrada de uma depressão forte vinda de Noroeste no dia 20/21 de Outubro.

Garantido AA até Sexta/Sábado, depois depende tudo do posicionamento do anticlone colocado sobre as Ilhas Britanicas.
Caso fique forte sobre o Norte e Centro das Ilhas Britanicas formar-se-á um cavado a sudoeste de Portugal que enfraqueceará uma das cristas do AA permitindo depois a entrada dessa potente depressão.

Caso não se forme esse cavado então o AA ficará potente sobre nós, e ficamos novamente sobre influência do nosso amigo e inseparável AA !!

Os dados estão lançados, as próximas 48 horas serão decisivas para o desenrolar deste mês (se calhar estou a exagerar). Aceitam-se apostas !!


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Out 2009 às 20:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Acabadinha de sair esta run do ECM e é muito parecida com a run do GFS das 6h, mas claro sem aquele exagero dos 980 MB, e mantendo a entrada de uma depressão forte vinda de Noroeste no dia 20/21 de Outubro.
> 
> Garantido AA até Sexta/Sábado, depois depende tudo do posicionamento do anticlone colocado sobre as Ilhas Britanicas.
> Caso fique forte sobre o Norte e Centro das Ilhas Britanicas formar-se-á um cavado a sudoeste de Portugal que enfraqueceará uma das cristas do AA permitindo depois a entrada dessa potente depressão.
> ...



Acredito que a depressão consiga chegar até nós, o AA desvia-se muito para as Ilhas Britânicas...


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2009 às 21:01)

saida muito boa a do ecm...
o cavado é modelado por todos os modelos..tudo dependera da sua intensidade...se for forte servira de caminho para a depressao nos acertar em foça


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Out 2009 às 21:11)

O ECMWF sempre mais "certinho" mantém a tendência!

Acredito que o GFS vai acompanhar o ECMWF!


----------



## Mjhb (11 Out 2009 às 21:17)

stormy disse:


> saida muito boa a do ecm...
> o cavado é modelado por todos os modelos..tudo dependera da sua intensidade...se for forte servira de caminho para a depressao nos acertar em foça



Ainda sou novo na coisa, e peço desculpa por tal ignorância.
Ao tempo que estou cá, apesar de ser só nem 1/2 ano, já  devia saber, mas...

Afinal o que é um cavado?


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2009 às 21:39)

Pedro disse:


> Ainda sou novo na coisa, e peço desculpa por tal ignorância.
> Ao tempo que estou cá, apesar de ser só nem 1/2 ano, já  devia saber, mas...
> 
> Afinal o que é um cavado?



usando linguagem de agricultor, se pegares numa enchada e abrires um buraco, tu dizes que o solo foi .............. isso mesmo CAVADO !!
Se pegares na enchada e abrires esse buraco na atmosfera, ficas com um .... CAVADO !!

Resumindo: usando linguagem que toda a gente entenda chamamos cavado ao acto de quando a depressão está-se a formar, ou seja, quando a pressão atmosférica diminui diz-se que a depressão está em fase cavamento.
Quando a depressão está a perder intensidade e consequentemente a  pressão atmosférica dessa depressão está a aumentar, diz-se que está em fase de enchimento !!


----------



## Mjhb (11 Out 2009 às 22:10)

Aurélio disse:


> usando linguagem de agricultor, se pegares numa enchada e abrires um buraco, tu dizes que o solo foi .............. isso mesmo CAVADO !!
> Se pegares na enchada e abrires esse buraco na atmosfera, ficas com um .... CAVADO !!
> 
> Resumindo: usando linguagem que toda a gente entenda chamamos cavado ao acto de quando a depressão está-se a formar, ou seja, quando a pressão atmosférica diminui diz-se que a depressão está em fase cavamento.
> Quando a depressão está a perder intensidade e consequentemente a  pressão atmosférica dessa depressão está a aumentar, diz-se que está em fase de enchimento !!



OK.

É linguagem que eu percebo bem.
Sou da gente do "campu"!


----------



## frederico (11 Out 2009 às 23:01)

Nos últimos dias o GFS põe e tira precipitação a um ritmo incrível...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2009 às 23:45)

O ECM está bom, mas agora o GFS, alguma chuva no Norte e nada no Sul, a mudança costuma ocorrer durante a Feira de Faro nos dias 19 ou 20, senão mudar, posso muito bem acabar o mês com apenas 2 mm.

Espero que o ECM esteja certo e que o GFS não tenha razão.


----------



## irpsit (12 Out 2009 às 02:04)

Que grande AA.
Vai dar o típico. Um Outubro de tardes quentes e noites frias, com muita amplitude termica. Lembro-me duns dias no interior em 2007 em que se chegava aos 20º ou mais de dia, para termos temperaturas quase negativas de manhã.
Com aquela entrada polar e nevões na Suíça e Aùstria (depois de terem tido temperaturas de Verão) também me está a parecer que mais uns 5-10 dias e as temperaturas nocturnas vão cair a pique.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Out 2009 às 11:41)

Eu já nem sei para quê ver os modelos .... este tempo é completamente enfadonho !!
Estou a 12 de Outubro e parece que estou no mês de Julho !!
Está tudo seco ... não existe nem uma ervinha !!

Os proximos 15 dias é sempre a adiar a chuva. Há uns dias era 17/18, depois 18/19, depois passou para 21/22 e daqui a pouco é para o final do mês !!!

As previsões sazonais tb é sempre a adiar.... primeiro Outubro era seco, depois Outubro passou a ser bastante chuvoso, agora hoje dizem que será seco a Norte e Centro e dentro de dois dias dizem que será seco em todo o território. 
Novembro inicialmente era chuvoso, agora já dizem que será seco, Dezembro tem tido sempre que será chuvoso ... mas com a anomalia positiva da pressão a Oeste ainda vai tudo rumar a Espanha e França.
Janeiro deverá ser seco e Fevereiro é o unico que resta mas brevemente deixará de ser !!

A probabilidade da precipitação ser superior ao normal tb está em queda livre !!
Provavelmente mais um ano seco .... deverá ser o que sobre disto tudo !!


Confesso que ás vezes apete-me borrifar para esta ***** toda e deixar de olhar a previsões meteorológicas que isto já farta, sempre do mesmo !!


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2009 às 11:55)

Eu continuo confiante no período de 17 a 25.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Out 2009 às 11:57)

Esse Ensemble não me diz nada de especial e se reparares há dois dias atrás era muito melhor !!

Este Outono ... até posso arrepender-me de dizer isto, mas cada vez mais parece-me o prolongamento da seca !!


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2009 às 12:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Esse Ensemble não me diz nada de especial e se reparares há dois dias atrás era muito melhor !!
> 
> Este Outono ... até posso arrepender-me de dizer isto, mas cada vez mais parece-me o prolongamento da seca !!



Como o frederico diz e eu concordo  tudo pode mudar.



frederico disse:


> Nos últimos dias o GFS põe e tira precipitação a um ritmo incrível...


----------



## Aurélio (12 Out 2009 às 14:58)

O IBIMET já actualizou a sua previsão e adivinhem o eles prevêem aqui para nós ...... SECA, SECA, SECA, SECA e MAIS SECA nos próximos 3 meses. 
O que vale é que eu ligo tanto a este modelo como ligo a um ***** de *****
O ano passado não acertaram uma pra caixa ... !!

Quinta sai o IRI .. que esperemos não nos dê a mesma previsão deste !!!
Isto cada vez está pior !!!


----------



## HotSpot (12 Out 2009 às 17:17)

Aurélio disse:


> O IBIMET já actualizou a sua previsão e adivinhem o eles prevêem aqui para nós ...... SECA, SECA, SECA, SECA e MAIS SECA nos próximos 3 meses.
> O que vale é que eu ligo tanto a este modelo como ligo a um ***** de *****
> O ano passado não acertaram uma pra caixa ... !!
> 
> ...



Aurélio, já é a 2ª vez que dissimulas palavras que toda gente percebe o que é (****)

Vamos lá a conter um pouco as frustrações, porque os outros não têm a culpa de não gostares do "Bom Tempo".

Quanto a previsões sazonais, valem o que valem, na minha opinião, ZERO.


----------



## frederico (12 Out 2009 às 17:52)

O GFS voltou a por precipitação para a próxima semana. O põe e tira deste modelo continua. Entretanto, não há depressões vindas da Madeira à vista. Parece que tiveram o mesmo destino do lince-ibérico em Portugal.


----------



## stormy (12 Out 2009 às 18:11)

obsevem e tirem conclusões...só digo isto..haverá mudança de padrão a partir de dia 19 com as altas pressoes no atlantico norte e europa a descerem em latitude e enfraquecer e os anticiclones termicos siberianos e canadianos a fortalecerem-se, situação bastante promissora...


----------



## Aurélio (12 Out 2009 às 19:36)

OK .. Pronto HOTSPOT, vou ser mais moderado !!!

No que respeita a frustações bem isso depende do ponto de vista mas pronto !!
No que toca a linguagem utilizada acho que asteriscos é uma forma bastante "soft" de dizer o que penso, sem ofender ninguém e pode querer dizer muita coisa e houve aqui administradores que usaram linguagem mais grosseiras em relação a membros não desejados que não vale a pena dizer quem são !!

Contudo o reparo fica registado e serei mais moderado  !!

....................
No que toca aos modelos de médio prazo acho que aquilo que o Stormy disse diz tudo ou não ... a questão não se é chega .. é mais se fica, e por quanto tempo fica !!
Quanto á chuva ainda estamos a uma semana de distância mas para já a quantidade de chuva que vejo é quase zero, pelo menos no que ao sul diz respeito !!


PS: Quanto aos modelos HOTSPOT tu tens a tua opinião e tal como os modelos de longo prazo vale o que vale, mas em relação a esses apenas me rego por 2  modelos: MetOffice  e NOAA e se esses estiverem em consenso  então está decidido !!
Eles utilizam diversas variáveis que não valem enumerar pois vocês mais entendidos do que eu sabem melhor do que eu: SST, El Nino, Pertubações atmosféricas, ect .....
Nos invernos mais secos eles acertaram em cheio de forma geral,  basta ver o histórico !!
Por isso no final deste mês as previsões que sairem .. eu acredito nelas desde que estes modelos estejam em consenso !!
A questão é o NAO !!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Out 2009 às 19:45)

Já vi isto pior!

*ECMWF:*







*NOGAPS:*






*GEM:*






*GFS:*






Concordância entre modelos já vai havendo, o GFS também lá chegará! 

O calor também se irá...






*Válido para Chaves.*


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2009 às 19:54)

Relembro que existe um tópico para as previsões a longo prazo. 

Previsão sazonal - Outono 2009


----------



## Veterano (12 Out 2009 às 20:01)

Se bem que para um prazo ainda distante, obrigado Flaviense21 por introduzires uma nota de optimismo neste tópico.

  A realidade actual, com este calor fora de época, tende a tornar-nos impacientes.

  A mudança irá surgir, os modelos já a apontam, será ainda este mês, vamos ter calma.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Out 2009 às 20:12)

sim toda a gente sabe sim .... 

o ECM nesta run coloca sinais de mudança novamente nos dias 20/21 !!
A tendência está lá ... vamos a ver como as condições evoluem !!!

Quinta já saberemos o que nos espera até quase ao final do mês !!


----------



## frederico (12 Out 2009 às 20:34)




----------



## HotSpot (12 Out 2009 às 21:47)

A previsão feita no meu site que pode ser vista aqui Previsão WXSIM utilizando o software WXSIM já mostra finalmente a chegada de algumas noites frescotas.

Dia max/min

13 30/14
14 30/13
15 28/11
16 26/10
17 26/9
18 26/5

Os 5º de mínima para sábado talvez sejam um pouco optimistas. Mas finalmente o primeiro cheirinho fresco deste inverno.

Salientar também que até sábado vamos atingir valores mínimos de humidade muito baixos (20%-30%)

Depois de Domingo é um tiro no escuro.


----------



## godzila (12 Out 2009 às 22:00)

Boa noite este meu poste pode parecer meio cora do contesto mas eu não podia deixar de fazer esta questão ao amigo hotspot.
Eu vi a sua pagina, quanto a mim muito bem formada e com informação regional muito útil, mas eu gostaria mesmo era se saber qual a fonte das imagens de radar
Pois u gostaria de colocar esse mesmo radar no Google earth


----------



## HotSpot (13 Out 2009 às 07:53)

godzila disse:


> Boa noite este meu poste pode parecer meio cora do contesto mas eu não podia deixar de fazer esta questão ao amigo hotspot.
> Eu vi a sua pagina, quanto a mim muito bem formada e com informação regional muito útil, mas eu gostaria mesmo era se saber qual a fonte das imagens de radar
> Pois u gostaria de colocar esse mesmo radar no Google earth



A imagem de radar é a mesma que está no site do IM, tratada e com zoom à zona da Grande Lisboa. Colocar no Google Earth já é um processo mais complicado...


----------



## godzila (13 Out 2009 às 08:49)

Eu só fiquei com duvida porque a imagem de radar que eu conheço do IM é uma imagem não actualizável, isto é cada imagem tem um código único pelo que se eu copiar o link da imagem só copio mesmo aquela imagem daquela hora, enquanto que outras imagem como as do EUMESAT são actualizáveis copia-se o link e essa imagem vai sendo actualizada 
Por isso é que eu perguntei qual a fonte do seu radar.

Por exemplo esta imagem é actualizável----http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Reurmett.gif

Enquanto que esta não o é------http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/data/observacao/radar/imagens/20091013/GATWPIEZSiukQdyAkSKO/por091013070030.jpg
Como pode constatar esta ultima tem a data incluída no link e um código único.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Out 2009 às 10:07)

godzila disse:


> Por exemplo esta imagem é actualizável----http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Reurmett.gif
> 
> Enquanto que esta não o é------http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/data/observacao/radar/imagens/20091013/GATWPIEZSiukQdyAkSKO/por091013070030.jpg
> Como pode constatar esta ultima tem a data incluída no link e um código único.



Tens toda a razão. Mas como se diz "Só não há solução para a morte". 

Estamos off-topic, mais alguma dúvida que tenhas envia PM.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2009 às 10:42)

Mais uma run mais uma rodada:
- ECMWF: continua a entrada de uma forte depressão de Noroeste, mas claro sempre a 240h; agora já vai no dia 23;
- GFS: mais uma run estranha deste modelo para variar, vou esperar pela run das 6h para comparar melhor;

Pois mais uma run do GFS que nada tem a ver com outra, mas assinala-se que esta cola-se bastante á run do ECM colocando a depressão chegando mais cedo ....
Quanto a precipitação prevista nem vale a pena falar enquanto os modelos não se decidirem o que apenas deve acontecer lá para Quinta/Sexta !!

PS: Previsões sazonais vou deixar de comentar ... comentarei agora somente ao dia 1 e 15 de cada mês .... para que ninguém fique ainda com azia maior de mim !!!!!


----------



## ruka (13 Out 2009 às 20:51)

será...


----------



## ACalado (13 Out 2009 às 21:00)

ruka disse:


> será...



De facto era uma lição que o ECMWF dava ao GFS mas ainda faltam tantos dias


----------



## frederico (13 Out 2009 às 23:30)

Lindo!


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2009 às 23:36)

Penso que já resta poucas duvidas que as temperaturas finalmente vão baixar para o final da semana e de que as chuvas vão chegar para o inicio da semana que vem  resta apenas saber da sua intensidade e duração mas algo me diz que vai ser toda a semana com bastante chuva


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2009 às 23:41)

spiritmind disse:


> De facto era uma *lição *que o ECMWF dava ao GFS mas ainda faltam tantos dias




Quanto a lições não sei se as haverá...mas que haja *novas oportunidades* para o que falhar no exame...
Se repararmos bem nestes modelos o que vemos?
1º - O ECM dá-nos uma bela depressão a noroeste - quem não "chora" por uma bela depressão destas?
2º O GFS dá-nos a perspectiva de AA quase eterno...mas reparem numa coisa: com a colocação do AA numa posição tão a norte (aprox. Escócia) abre a perspectiva de formação de cavados a sudoeste do continente (aprox. Madeira).
Estarei tão errado ou tão certo? Olhando com atenção os modelos...há ali qualquer coisa! Mesmo que os modelos sejam tão antagónicos.


----------



## rozzo (13 Out 2009 às 23:57)

Não sei não, estamos a olhar e comparar cartas do geopotencial aos 500hPa, aliás da anomalia ao longo de um período, e não a ver depressões e anticiclones expressos exactamente à superfície, nem num instante exacto.. Acho que não se pode associar assim destas cartas "preto no branco" os sistemas de superfície.. É preciso cautela antes dessa interpretação directa.
Olhando para elas até dizia que o GFS poderia ter actividade interessante bem mais a Sul que o ECMWF, embora provavelmente de depressões menos cavadas, logo com menor expressão em altitude e menos "explosivas".. Talvez até como foi referido actividade de algumas "cut-off"..
E o ECMWF ter uma actividade muito mais "explosiva", de depressões muito mais cavadas, e no entanto até quem sabe (espero que não se o ECMWF tiver razão) um nada demasiado a Norte para nós para levarmos com elas em cheio.. Mas talvez felizmente não seja demasiado a Norte, e sim em cheio no NW da península, assim o esperemos!
Mas também posso estar a dizer um grande disparate!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2009 às 00:01)

Parece que a mudança vai ocorrer mesmo dia 19 ou 20, depois é um sonho ver tanta água, de 20 a 29 Outubro cerca de 90 mm seria excelente. Tenho fé que venha a chover algo, agora com que intensidade só mais próximo. O ECM está lindo, o GFS lindo está para o Algarve.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Out 2009 às 00:56)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Já vi isto pior!
> 
> Concordância entre modelos já vai havendo, *o GFS também lá chegará*!



Eis o ECM mais uma vez a dar "bailinho" ao GFS!... 

Agora temos de aguardar que mantenha a tendência e não atrasem muito e nem retirem demasiado!


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Out 2009 às 02:42)

Há 22 anos atrás, era este o horizonte próximo.
Excepcionalidade ,Tempo tempestuoso em toda a Europa Ocidental.







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Mas que grandes dias foram aqueles de 15 e 16 de Outubro de 1997.
Houvesse Meteopt àquela época e depressa imaginamos o servidor aflito de tanta movimentação.
22 anos depois, discute-se aqui quando será terminado este Verão desmesurado.






[/URL][/IMG],

Há agora boas prespectivas de chegar  algo.
Há luz ao fundo.
Já aqui foi dito , explanado.
Mas estas  variáveis que provocam estas discrepâncias de uns anos serem tanto e outros tão pouco, este Outubro em que pode secar tudo  e outros
em que vigorosas frentes atlânticas são já permitidas,
estas diferenças são ainda pormenores de difícil enquadramento e
navegam ainda em águas turvas do conhecimento. 
Este ano está assim . Por ora.
Virá aí algo...Terá que vir...
Cá estaremos . Até lá , toca a usufruir...
Depois , quem saberá do  resto do Outono?  quanto mais do Inverno que se avizinha?


----------



## cova beira (14 Out 2009 às 03:34)

nao vi as runs todas mas nao sei onde voces viram o europeu a dar uma licao ao gfs para mim foi ao contrario 

tude depende  da movimentacao que a depressao que esta no centro da europa tomar e nisso o gfs viu primeiro que o europeu ou pelo menos agora o europeu parece entra em concordancia com o gfs quanto a instabilidade parece ser garantida apesar daquilo que se vai passar exatamente no centro da europa parece ser ainda um pouco incerto 


nos aqui com temperaturas tao altas e o pessoal da centro europa a gelar e a pensar exatamente o contrario de nos ;tao longe e tao perto


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2009 às 07:55)

Eu acho que os modelos ainda vão tirar quase tudo o que está prevista, talvez sobre alguma coisinha para Quarta e Quinta e depois volta o AA para cima de nós, para termos um longo São Martinho !!

Há e tal os modelos não é isso que indicam ... hoje indicam, nos próximos dias veremos o que sobre e o despertador vai soar !!

EDIT: Devo ser bruxo o ECMWF acabou de fazer exactamente o que eu disse um forte sistema frontal atravessa portugal na Quarta e depois reina do AA !!!


----------



## rozzo (14 Out 2009 às 10:47)

Eu sinceramente prefiro o cenário do GFS, como disse ontem, parece-me que o ECMWF tem uma brutal depressão e boa frente, mas depois o pós-frontal está marcado por AA e estabilidade de novo.. Com a acção demasiado a Norte!
O GFS tem a depressão menos cavada, mas depois solta a "cut-off" para cima de nós em óptima posição dias a fio..
1000x a previsão do GFS prefiro..

Mas.. Confio mais no ECMWF....
Pode ser que acabe no meio termo!


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2009 às 10:55)

Meio termo é a depressão a Oeste de Portugal e se ficasse vários tanto melhor, mas o ECMWF anda demasiado consistente com essa depressão e até ao momento ainda não deu em qualquer run nada parecido com aquilo que o GFS preve em relação ao sul !!

Mas sinceramente desta vez creio que vai-se juntar novamente ao ECMWF, e este ano acho que o ECM está dando goleada !!
Porque quando a esmola é muita o povo desconfia !!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2009 às 11:58)

Penso que já poucas dúvidas haverá de que o tempo irá mudar


----------



## stormy (14 Out 2009 às 12:05)

como ja todos sabemos a mudança espera-nos nos ultimos 10 dias do mes...na minha opiniao o ECMWF preve uma depressao muito forte mas de curta influencia no continente ( -72h) enquanto o GFS preve uma depressao um pouco mais fraca mas com um cavado a formar-se e acabando por dar numa cut-off a SW de sao vicente e evoluindo para ENE este ultimo cenario bastante mais durador e com precipitações fortes.
o ideal....talvez uma hibridação dos dois cenarios


----------



## rozzo (14 Out 2009 às 17:30)

Cheira-me pelo último Run que mais uma vez o GFS vai atrás do ECMWF e lá se vai a cut-off....


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2009 às 17:54)

rozzo disse:


> Cheira-me pelo último Run que mais uma vez o GFS vai atrás do ECMWF e lá se vai a cut-off....



Se ontem estava bom, hoje está péssimo, a chuva voltava dia 20, hoje tirou tudo e nem 1 mm sequer e só dia 21 isto no 1ºpainel porque no 2º painel nem vale a pena olhar quando a 180 horas muda da noite para o dia, é sempre adiar a adiar, fará a mais horas. Se calhar ainda mete AA e mais AA, há-de ser natal e tudo na praia. Meados de Outubro e nem uma erva nasceu, nem no ano da pior seca Outubro foi tão seco, se isto não muda bem podemos começar a rezar para que tenhamos água no próximo Verão. Tudo pode mudar é certo, mas quando de Outubro a Dezembro não chove bem, nesse ano é um ano seco, pelo menos, por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2009 às 18:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se ontem estava bom, hoje está péssimo, a chuva voltava dia 20, hoje tirou tudo e nem 1 mm sequer e só dia 21 isto no 1ºpainel porque no 2º painel nem vale a pena olhar quando a 180 horas muda da noite para o dia, é sempre adiar a adiar, fará a mais horas. Se calhar ainda mete AA e mais AA, há-de ser natal e tudo na praia. Meados de Outubro e nem uma erva nasceu, nem no ano da pior seca Outubro foi tão seco, se isto não muda bem podemos começar a rezar para que tenhamos água no próximo Verão. Tudo pode mudar é certo, mas quando de Outubro a Dezembro não chove bem, nesse ano é um ano seco, pelo menos, por aqui.



Tenham calma que é apenas uma run e a esta distância... 

mas de facto este modelo GFS é muito inconstante..

nas próximas saídas penso que vai voltar a colocar a precipitação  e  teremos chuva/instabilidade generalizadas com uma cut-off a SW  a partir do dia 20.

Mais constante está o ECMWF mas com uma depressão bem mais cavada...vamos ver como será a saída deste modelo 12 Z...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2009 às 18:31)

rozzo disse:


> Cheira-me pelo último Run que mais uma vez o GFS vai atrás do ECMWF e lá se vai a cut-off....



Já não estamos na época das cut-off


----------



## rozzo (14 Out 2009 às 18:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já não estamos na época das cut-off



Mário.. Há cut-off's todo o ano.. Isso não tem nada a ver.. 
Se tu queres dizer que o tempo de trovoadas fortes associadas a cut-off's está a passar, pois acaba o calor, tudo bem.. Agora não haver cut-off's.... Quantas cut-off's bem boas há no Inverno!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2009 às 18:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já não estamos na época das cut-off



Isso não é verdade, mesmo em Dexembro temos cut-off e bastante mais violentas que as que ocorrem no início do Outuno, temos o caso da queda do avião em Faro em 1992, o caso da chuva forte em Fevereiro do ano passado em Lisboa e muitos outros casos.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2009 às 18:51)

rozzo disse:


> Mário.. Há cut-off's todo o ano.. Isso não tem nada a ver..
> Se tu queres dizer que o tempo de trovoadas fortes associadas a cut-off's está a passar, pois acaba o calor, tudo bem.. Agora não haver cut-off's.... Quantas cut-off's bem boas há no Inverno!



O problema é que há cada vez menos  embora este ano já estejamos melhorzinhos em comparação com os últimos anos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Out 2009 às 18:55)

Mesmo com um passo atrás, o GFS mantém alteração de tempo para a próxima semana!

Não stressem, agora vai mesmo ser assim, o tira e põe do costume! Desde que não seja só tira, tira já fico satisfeito! Mas... eu acredito que o GFS vai atrás do ECMWF!


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Out 2009 às 19:46)

*Off-topic:*

Pelas reacções que fui lendo nos últimos dias parece que a culpa da seca é dos modelos meteorológicos...

Obviamente que causa algum desconforto o tira-põe-tira-põe destes, mas devíamos estar avisados que estes são assim. Nos últimos anos temos tido estes exemplos a torto e a direito e ainda não lidamos com eles de forma "madura". Mais ainda neste ano em que temos condições el niña\El Niño, NAO+\NAO- por aí. Daí que os modelos tenham muita dificuldade em lidar com isto.
E se falarmos de previsões a médio\longo prazo...? Para os mais "voláteis" é melhor nem ligar a estes senão tem um "colapso cardíaco"

Aguardemos pacientemente pelo evoluir da situação.
Tenhamos em atenção que se expressarmos demasiadas vezes as nossas emoções neste tópico ele irá perder a sua importância no seio da comunidade - e porventura para aqueles que nos vem visitar e que tem confiado em nós quando fazemos análises de modelos e previsão do tempo.


----------



## stormy (14 Out 2009 às 20:33)

uma saida muito boa do europeu
o GFS parece estar menos optimista colocando a mesma depressao mas mais a norte e pondo um cavado ate ás canarias com uma baixa em superficie na madeira, o que traria instabilidade e impediria a entrada da frente que se dissiparia a oeste do continente, ou seja o ar polar maritimo teima em ficar longe da peninsula...
já o europeu mete a depressao um pouco a sul sendo que as frentes atingiriam concerteza o continente, tambem coloca um cavado ate a madeira que se move para NE e cruza a peninsula mas o mais impressionante é a formação de depressoes-filhas nas imediações dos açores que pasarão pela peninsula....nov de 97?
o normal é que haja uma hibridação das dos dois cenarios ou seja o ecm será atenuado e o GFS sera intensificado...
saida do ECMWF das 12z:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Out 2009 às 23:17)

Nova RUN do GFS!

Reforço da depressão e frente associada e melhor posicionamento do AA no Atlântico favorecendo a descida da influência da mesma em latitude!

Dentro de alguns dias o cenário atípico deste Outubro quente será bem diferente!

Aguardemos os ensembles!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2009 às 23:48)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Nova RUN do GFS!
> 
> Reforço da depressão e frente associada e melhor posicionamento do AA no Atlântico favorecendo a descida da influência da mesma em latitude!
> 
> ...



Oh yeah 

É linda, poderosa e trará muita chuva de norte a sul, esperemos que desça muito mais pra sul, pelo menos uns 500 km


----------



## Zapiao (15 Out 2009 às 00:12)

Realmente os modelos dao 7.9mm d precipitaçao  p Coimbra no dia 21/10 !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Out 2009 às 07:19)

Melhorou bastante! Esperemos que o padrão mude efectivamente!


----------



## godzila (15 Out 2009 às 09:14)

só tenho medo é que depois destra frente venha da nvo o fantasma do AA 
que tanto jeito nos dá no  Verão e que tão mao jeito dos dá no Inderno


----------



## Aurélio (15 Out 2009 às 10:06)

Sim realmente os modelos são lindos .... 12 horas de chuva a Norte e 6 horas de chuva a sul, que podem render cerca de 30/40 mm a Norte e cerca de 10/15 mm no Sul realmente lindo !!

Pois pode ser que atingamos um dia de chuva no conjunto de Outubro e que cheguemos aos 30% da média no Sul e 50% no Norte do país !!

Realmente este mês prespectiva-se ser um encanto !!

Com um pouco de sorte ainda pode ser que os modelos coloquem a depressão mais a norte e tirem o que falta tirar aqui ao sul !!

Será este mais um ano sem depressões a Sudoeste de Portugal?? desde 2001 que não existe nada de jeito em termos mensais de registo !!


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2009 às 10:23)

começo a ter serias duvidas acerca das minimas dos proximos dias....especialmente no sul e no litoral...
talvez apenas em locais muito especificos como aljezur, a depressao do sado, a peninsula de setubal, certas areas do  sistema sintra-estrela ( torres vedras, rio maior, alcobaça,et) , o interior norte e centro ( especialmente os vales), etc as temperaturas se atrevam a descer dos 10º podendo eventualmente atingir 5º ou um pouco menos....


----------



## AnDré (15 Out 2009 às 10:27)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim realmente os modelos são lindos .... 12 horas de chuva a Norte e 6 horas de chuva a sul, que podem render cerca de 30/40 mm a Norte e cerca de 10/15 mm no Sul realmente lindo !!
> 
> Pois pode ser que atingamos um dia de chuva no conjunto de Outubro e que cheguemos aos 30% da média no Sul e 50% no Norte do país !!
> 
> ...



Aurélio,

A culpa do "bom tempo" não é dos modelos !!
E o norte não tem culpa de ter um conjunto de precipitação superior à do sul !!
Quanto a ser um encanto ou não, depende da perspectiva !!
Andam por aí muitos algarvios, e muita gente pelo país fora, radiante com o encanto deste tempo !!

Acho que está na altura de tirares também tu partido deste "bom tempo", em vez de estares constantemente a "refilar" contra as previsões. Não é isso que vai trazer a chuva !! 
Chega de tanto negativismo !!

E se depois do trabalho fosses até à esplanada ver o pôr-do-sol ??
Não sei como têm sido aí no Algarve, mas aqui em Lisboa, dada a visibilidade quase até ao infinito, a baixa humidade, e a temperatura a condizer, têm sido um espectáculo !!


----------



## vitamos (15 Out 2009 às 10:30)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim realmente os modelos são lindos .... 12 horas de chuva a Norte e 6 horas de chuva a sul, que podem render cerca de 30/40 mm a Norte e cerca de 10/15 mm no Sul realmente lindo !!



Tendo em conta o padrão habitual de frentes vindas de NW diria que 10 a 15 mm é até bastante... Se a localização for a modelada neste momento não seria mau, para o que é comum.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Out 2009 às 10:36)

O que achas que tenho feito nos ultimos 6 meses, tenho uma casa com varanda e aquilo ao final do dia é um espectáculo !!

Tenho banda larga móvel e por isso consigo ligar-me em qualquer lugar, por isso não quer dizer que esteja sempre em casa!!

Só que este tempo já enjoa !!

O problema não é os modelos porque não são eles que fazem chover nem o meu negativismo ... eles apenas dão o que as condições atmosféricas indicam, e eu apenas indico com a minha sátira o que os modelos dizem !! 
Essa muita gente que tu dizes por eles estava 40º á sombra todos os dias do ano, porque essa gente não tem agricultura e sempre que precisa de água vai comprá-la ao supermercado!! Essa gente são gente citadina que não fazem ideia da vida do campo e tudo o comem é comprado ... muito deles nem sabem o que é estrume, amónio nem como é feito !! 

Um aparte:
Já agora sabiam que o Algarve está recheado de microclimas, em que nem todo é mediterraneo, sendo que Monchique tem precipitação que varia entre os 1000 e os 2000 mm, sendo a sua vegetação bastante diferente do resto do Algarve, e que isso deve a ser uma região montanha bastante perto do mar. A Serra do Caldeirão tem 700 a 1000 mm, e o litoral entre 450 a 700 mm salvo erro, sendo muitas depressões vindas de NW apanham efeito barreira na nossa serra fazendo com que pouca coisa chegue ao litoral Algarvio !! (distancia sul - norte é pouco mais de 60 km)
Contudo temos tb uma enorme variabilidade quer regional, quer anual, quer de precipitações extremas,, ou seja, somos 8 ou 80 !! Os ultimos 8 anos é que infelizmente deu mais para o mesmo mas enfim !!

Já agora tu vais á esplanada não é para ver o Por do sol, mas para ver as miúdas 
Grande maroto, *André *

Vou andando, tenho um encontro


----------



## stormy (15 Out 2009 às 12:06)

uma saida menos boa do ECMWF para atenuar a tendencia dos ultimos dias...o GFS mantem-se bom nesta saida das 06z mas "cortou" o cavado colocando apenas a pontente frente e um excelente pos-frontal que daria em 2 dias de grande contentamento meteorologico ( a prox 4f e 5f).
apesar de tudo o GFS recoloca um forte cavado nos açores mas nesta run esse cavado e posterior cut-off apenas introduziriam ar muito quente de SE na PI ( iso 15)...talvez melhore se nas prox saidas o colocarem mais a oeste


----------



## YuRiSsS (15 Out 2009 às 14:08)

Eu todos os dias acompanho este tópico de previsões, mas normalmente não comento, porque ainda não sei analisar as previsões tão bem quanto vocês... 

Mas não sejamos tão pessimistas, se não, não teremos mesmo nada... Já estão a falar do AA depois desta frente...


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Out 2009 às 18:17)

O S.Pedro convocou hoje os media para uma conferência de imprensa
à qual não faltou evidentemente um enviado especial do METEOPT.
Era grande a expectativa do teor da comunicação, justamente no dia
em que se ouviram já  queixas importantes de agricultores 
quer do Norte ,quer do Sul  face à presente carestia da chuva.
Após uma nota introdutória em que  explanou as razões de tanto
Verão  Outono dentro ,insistindo  que nada pôde fazer para  obstaculizar 
este Verão fora de época face à conjunctura meteorológica  internacional desfavorável, S.Pedro centrou o seu discurso depois nos sinais de "retoma meteorológica" já bem visíveis e disse nomeadamente já ter tomado medidas concretas,para que no início da semana que vem haja já  uma significativa mudança do tempo,com precipitações do Minho ao Algarve e óbvia descida dos valores da temperatura .
Seguiu-se uma sessão de perguntas e respostas:
A 1ª pergunta foi  colocada por um enviado de um forum de jovens agruricultores:
-Disse atrás que para a semana irá chover. Ok.Mas quantos dias e quanto?
-Antes de mais nada estamos a falar em previsões para mais de 100 horas 
que terão talvez menos fiabilidade  que algumas sondagens, mas ainda assim,
posso afiançar-vos que terça e quarta serão dias com precipitações generosas,mais a norte que  a sul, mais no litoral oeste que no interior
mas que estender-se-ão a todo o território continental.
A 2ª questão foi colocada por "nós":
-Essas precipitações depois de quarta -feira desaparecem de novo?Para quantos dias?
E já agora: não acha o S.Pedro que este ano talvez fosse de suprimir 
o Verão de S.Martinho, uma vez que houve Verão até meados de Outubro?
-Se há pouco falava na fiabilidade para pouco mais de 100 horas ,agora realço essa dificuldade uma vez que me está a perguntar para 200 horas.
Há indicadores de tendência que assinalam algumas precipitações .
Mas a 200 horas a prudência terá que imperar para não vir depois em comunicados oficiais desmentir o que terei dito.
Quanto ao Verão de S.Martinho entenderá que não é fácil alterar ou 
suprimir tradições ancestrais na cultura meteorológica portuguesa.
Vamos tentar que ele não seja este ano tão duradoiro,
mas suprimir, compreenderá que não o  posso, nem devo fazê-lo.

E pronto. Parece que vamos ter alguma chuvinha .
Para os dias que correm,  venha ela (a que estará garantida) .
De outras mais lá para a frente , falar-se-á depois...


----------



## N_Fig (15 Out 2009 às 18:20)

nimboestrato disse:


> O S.Pedro convocou hoje os media para uma conferência de imprensa
> à qual não faltou evidentemente um enviado especial do METEOPT.
> Era grande a expectativa do teor da comunicação, justamente no dia
> em que se ouviram já  queixas importantes de agricultores
> ...


----------



## ruka (15 Out 2009 às 18:21)

boa tarde...
o freemeteo prevê 27.1 mm para o Porto para 3a/4a(20/21)


----------



## Dan (15 Out 2009 às 18:26)

Muito bem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Out 2009 às 19:27)

Primeira nevada na Peña Trevinca?  Abrirá Manzaneda para os Santos? Ai, era tão bom!






Será que lá para o meio da próxima semana já vamos ver as serras a norte nevadas?


----------



## Aurélio (15 Out 2009 às 19:37)

Boa tarde !!

Já voltei do meu encontro , e acabei de ver o por do sol alaranjado, prespectivando mais um dia solarengo amanhã !!

Agora mais calmo, o que não quer dizer que daqui a uma hora não volte a estar de mau humor, pois oscilo de humor como o camaleão muda de cor , posso afirmar que estamos numa fase de transição !!

Ou seja, o mês de Outubro apesar de estar excessivamente quente para a altura do ano, a verdade é que este mês caracteriza-se por ter normalmente pressões atmosféricas ainda muito próximas das do Verão, sendo que normalmente quando tal acontece a diminuição da temperatura de forma mais drástica é na semana de 15 para 22, quando as primeiras frentes normalmente vindas de Noroeste afectam Portugal Continental !!
Mesmo nos tempos antigos desdes os anos 40 isso se verificava como verifiquei o seu historial hoje!!
Antigamente constatei que a estação do Outono normalmente começava ou no final de Outubro fazendo depois a pausa para o Verão de S. Martinho, ou então começava exactamente no dia de S. Martinho com ferozes tempestades !!
Pude também constatar que efectivamente que o mês de Março era claramente um mês muito chuvoso e frio, completamente ao contrário daquilo que acontece hoje em dia, verificando-se isso mesmo no Algarve, em que houve uma quebra brutal na precipitação desse mês. Reparei também que em 70% dos anos tinhamos um NAO - ao contrário de hoje em dia, em que predomina o NAO +, ainda por motivos desconhecidos ao mais inteligente cientista. Alterações climáticos, ciclo climático, ninguém sabe .. o que sei é que nos ultimos 30 dias no máximo tivemos 5/6 invernos com NAO negativos !!

Isto tudo para dizer o quê?
Simplesmente para dizer que aquilo que temos vivido desde o Verão em termos de precipitação é perfeitamente normal, e que é normal este tempo que temos, e que o facto de Outubro ser mais seco que o normal, tb é normal, e que normalmente quando Outubro é seco os restantes meses são bastante chuvosos !!
E é isso que eu espero para os próximos meses, precipitações ligeiramente acima da média em todo o país!!
Se tivermos um São Martinho antecipado creio que até pode ser positivo !!
Um AA muito forte agora em Outubro e inicio de Novembro até pode forçar que tenhamos depois  dois meses consecutivos de chuvas intensas !!
É preciso calma e aproveitar a primeira frente que chegará na Terça-Feira !!


----------



## kikofra (15 Out 2009 às 19:37)

O freemeteo preve la para quinta neve ou saraiva na estrela


----------



## Mjhb (15 Out 2009 às 19:57)

kikofra disse:


> O freemeteo preve la para quinta neve ou saraiva na estrela



Tinha reparado a meio da tarde, mas normalmente com saraiva acho que querem maia dizer neve, ou não?

Pelo menos é o que me parece!!!


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2009 às 20:06)

Muito bem *nimboestrato*


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2009 às 20:08)

A ocorrer precipitação em forma de neve será na quarta, quinta ainda poderá ocorrer mas é mais provável quarta quando passar o pós frontal, esse pós frontal vai ter aguaceiros fortes trovoada e granizo em muitos locais  a frente de terça ao final da tarde em principio poderá ser uma frente de grande actividade  e de Norte a Sul!! vai ser uma boa semana


----------



## ruka (15 Out 2009 às 20:38)

boas perspectivas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2009 às 21:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde !!
> 
> Já voltei do meu encontro , e acabei de ver o por do sol alaranjado, prespectivando mais um dia solarengo amanhã !!
> 
> ...



Aurélio acho que apanhaste sol a mais, nos ultimos 30 dias tivemos 5\6 invernos  devias querer dizer nos últimos 30 anos. 
O Aemet já coloca precipitação para 3ª e 4ªfeira em Ayamonte já é um bom pronúncio.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Out 2009 às 21:43)

Assinaladas no mapa as regiões que poderão ver os primeiros flocos desta temporada na próxima semana a nível Penínsular!






PS: Nas Astúrias já nevou em Setembro!


----------



## Mjhb (15 Out 2009 às 21:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Assinaladas no mapa as regiões que poderão ver os primeiros flocos desta temporada na próxima semana a nível Penínsular!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquele ponto no Norte Central de POrtugal é a Serra do Montemuro?
Interessante, porque se for, a cota andará perto dos 1300m, que é a altitude máxima da serra!

(Gostava de acompanhar pessoalmente a situação, por isso peço-te o link!)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Out 2009 às 21:55)

Não é a Serra de Montemuro! Essa é muito mais a Sul!

Refere-se às Serras do Larouco / Gerês!

LINK: http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/dynamic/ib


----------



## ACalado (15 Out 2009 às 22:11)

Acho que ainda é muito cedo para falar em cotas e até mesmo em neve tudo esta dependente do pós-frontal pois será ai que poderá ou não nevar de qualquer forma a nossa "menina" já desenha


----------



## David sf (15 Out 2009 às 22:50)

Saída incrível do ECM. Após a passagem da frente, instalar-se-ia uma corrente perturbada de oeste, que segundo este modelo, poderia propiciar uma forte ciclogénese (explosiva?), devido ao contacto de uma massa de ar tropical a sul com uma massa de ar de origem ártica a norte. Pode ser, e é provável que o seja, um delírio do modelo, mas seria uma situação muito interessante. A acompanhar em próximas saídas.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Out 2009 às 23:14)

A previsão para Terça está interessante com uma frente de forte actividade varrendo o país todos com precipitações moderadas a fortes entre os 20 a 30 mm !!

A ver vamos como serão as proximas runs !!


----------



## Minho (15 Out 2009 às 23:16)

Pois aí está a primeira "noroestada" da época...  que seja a primeira de muitas. A manter-se a previsão será a primeira visita generalizada da neve aos sistemas montanhosos mais altos da PI (leia-se 2000 para cima). 
No ECM o jet parece que volta a descer de latitude evitando para já longas estadias de AA por estas bandas.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Out 2009 às 23:19)

Minho como é que fazes essa associação do Jet nessa data com o que virá a seguir


----------



## Minho (15 Out 2009 às 23:38)

Aurélio disse:


> Minho como é que fazes essa associação do Jet nessa data com o que virá a seguir



Termos o jet em V ou U sobre nós significa que as depressões frontais baixarão de latitude pois a génese das depressões frontais dá-se sempre no Jet por ondulação deste e onde se faz a separação entre o ar polar e o ar subtropical

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extratropical_cyclone#Cyclogenesis


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2009 às 23:46)

Que run fantástica do GFS, nada mau a 384 horas um dilúvio no Algarve. Bem bom 20 mm na próxima 3ª/4ªfeira já não é nada mau. Depois é uma sucessão de depressões devido ao forte AA na Escandinávia que impede que as depressões passem mais a norte e que venham direito aqui ao nosso cantinho. Amanhã certamente que vai tirar e adiar porque Novembro é que vai ser um mês tempestuoso.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Out 2009 às 23:49)

Parece que o NAO está com vontade de ficar negativo !!

Esta run do GFS é para sonhar esta noite


----------



## Zapiao (16 Out 2009 às 00:03)

Estou d braços abertos p receber esta "chuvinha" q por aí vem


----------



## frederico (16 Out 2009 às 00:46)

Há muitos anos que o litoral sul do Algarve não tem precipitações entre os 800 e os 1100 mm... algum ano terão de voltar, talvez seja este o ano hidrológico do regresso à normalidade... para já parece que a última semana de Outubro será boa...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Out 2009 às 06:05)

Gostava de salientar 1 aspecto:
 - quando se fala em médias de precipitação (bem como de outros parâmetros) temos de estar cientes que a média é feita precisamente tendo em conta os valores dos anos secos e os valores dos anos húmidos. E é feita durante o somatório de 3 décadas.
Quero com isto chamar a atenção que esperar constantemente anos pluviométricos normais não é a melhor opção. Bastam meia de dúzia de anos excessivamente chuvosos para elevar de tal forma a média que todos os restantes terão que ser obviamente considerados secos.
Por exemplo a média de precipitação da zona onde vivo foi "abalroada" no célebre outono\inverno de 2001 com a queda de mais de 3400 mm - se pensar que todos os restantes anos tiveram precipitações inferiores à média de cerca de 1750 mm anuais, então é natural que a maior parte sejam considerados secos.
Nós vivemos de extremos (com alguns anos dentro da faixa média - acima\abaixo desta) e por isso temos que contar com eles.
Porventura estaremos numa fase em que o total de precipitações anuais tenha tendência a baixar, mas não será razoável pensar que se não for este ano poderá ser para o seguinte ou daqui a mais 3\4 anos? Vivemos numa era em que tudo nos parece tão próximo e ao mesmo tempo tão afastado. Aquilo que desejamos hoje pode estar apenas destinado a acontecer a determinada altura e não só apenas quando queremos...
Desculpem o off-topic


----------



## Aurélio (16 Out 2009 às 11:27)

Exactamente e não é por a media de 30 anos ser de 912.5 ou 880 mm em Portugal continental conforme os dados do IM (71-2000) ou INAG (1945-1998 creio), que a média da década tenha que ser essa !!
Olhem por exemplo este ano até podemos ter uma média de 2000 mm, que não conseguimos atingir a média das outras duas décadas e muito menos a média de 880, e nem sonhar em média de 912.5 mm !!
O único ano em que creio de forma geral tivemos valor superior á media com um valor histórico de 1400 mm!!
Aqui no sul temos 7/8 anos seguidos tb abaixo do normal !!

Alterações climáticos ou ciclo climático ... não faço ideia, mas o Inverno aqui já era porque o NAO tem sido sempre positivo depois de 2001 !!!
Não estará na altura do NAO começar a ser negativo no Inverno, e termos um Inverno normal !!!
Diria que iniciar um novo ciclo climático !!

Tive a analisar que o PDO () é negativo em ciclos de 30 anos, e parece que quando este é negativo o nosso NAO é negativo tb de forma geral !!
Nos ultimos 30 este tem sido positivo assim como o nosso NAO !!

Creio que brevemente iniciaremos um novo ciclo climático .... ou então não 

Quanto aos modelos parece que Terça teremos um aperitivo ... e depois, depois só o tempo o dirá ... AA a caminho, mas não com vontade de ficar muito tempo, pois no fim de semana seguinte, parece que teremos uma nova depressão do mesmo género.

Concordamente perfeitamente o Aristocrata, não estará certo imaginarmos que os próximos anos serão pelo menos normais, dado que os ultimos 7/8 foram secos !! Não será isto que acontece todas as décadas???
Será que é errado pensar assim .... que se não é este .. será no próximo ... ou será que estamos todos a pensar que nos vamos juntar brevemente com o Saara !!
Sinceramente discordo com essa teoria .. mas sou mais apologista dos extremos climatológicos!!

Mas não concordo ou então não percebi o que disseste:
"Quero com isto chamar a atenção que esperar constantemente anos pluviométricos normais não é a melhor opção. Bastam meia de dúzia de anos excessivamente chuvosos para elevar de tal forma a média *que todos os restantes terão que ser obviamente considerados secos*."
O valor é sempre comparado á media de 30 anos e já agora até podemos ter 6 anos excessivamente chuvosos e 4 excessivamente secos, e mesmo assim ficar abaixo da média, ou então não percebi o que quiseste dizer, mas talvez estivesses a referir em relação ao posterior que falava em ano normal entre 800-1100, que até pode ser verdade pois a maior parte do algarve tem esses valores ou acima deles, como o caso da zona da Serra da Algarvia (equivalente aos valores da região centro), e monchique com valores da ordem dos 2000 mm (equivalente ao norte do país), e o litoral com valores entre 400-700 !!
Em anos em que as depressões vem mais de Oeste/Sudoeste não existe essa discrepância e os valores anuais são semelhantes porque aqui o fenómeno convectivo de algumas depressões não tem tanta influência nas regiões montanhosas, pelo menos de acordo com um estudo efectuado !!

Vou calar-me porque já fugi completamente ao tópico, simplesmente respondondo aos dois posts anteriores !!


----------



## Lightning (16 Out 2009 às 12:02)

Já vi que durante a minha ausência muita coisa aconteceu. Então já se fala de neve aqui?  

Quanto à frente de terça e o pós-frontal e isso tudo, bem que eu gostava de ter mais uma madrugada com inundações aqui... Parece estar cada vez mais perto essa possibilidade. 

O pós-frontal acredito, tal como o miguel disse, em aguaceiros fortes, trovoadas e granizo. 

Enfim, parece que "o tempo apropriado para esta época do ano" vai finalmente mostrar a sua cara.

Esperemos para melhor podermos analisar esta situação.


----------



## stormy (16 Out 2009 às 12:26)

esta saida das 06z está incrivel
a frente é poderosissima com indices de CAPE/LI muito bons e precipitaçoes muito fortes 
o pos frontal tambem esta muito bom com uma bolsa de CAPE/LI a entrar pelo centro e sul, fenomenos extremos serao possiveis
o vento tambem sera forte de SW rodando para WNW e mantendo-se forte...3f e 4f serao pelo que modela esta saida dias de forte temporal


----------



## Zapiao (16 Out 2009 às 12:40)

stormy disse:


> ...3f e 4f serao pelo que modela esta saida dias de forte temporal


Haverá razoes p a Proteçao Civil começar a indicar algum alerta?


----------



## vitamos (16 Out 2009 às 12:47)

Zapiao disse:


> Haverá razoes p a Proteçao Civil começar a indicar algum alerta?



Certamente que nunca a esta distância temporal... Até terça mesmo a própria previsão pode sofrer significativas alterações. Só depois do fim de semana se pode afiançar mais certezas.


----------



## Fantkboy (16 Out 2009 às 13:03)

Zapiao disse:


> Haverá razoes p a Proteçao Civil começar a indicar algum alerta?



Ainda estamos na fase do "tira e pôe" dos modelos! Só a curto prazo (lá para domingo) é que as certezas são evidentes! Para já a semelhança dos modelos é um bom indicio! Principalmente o europeu e americano sendo este ultimo mais generoso!


----------



## Snifa (16 Out 2009 às 13:21)

Lightning disse:


> Quanto à frente de terça e o pós-frontal e isso tudo, *bem que eu gostava de ter mais uma madrugada com inundações aqui*... Parece estar cada vez mais perto essa possibilidade.




Inundações....?? Aos afectados normalmente só trazem problemas, destruição de bens, e por vezes fatalidades...como se pode desejar que ocorram inundações?

Uma coisa é querer que  chova e acumule bem, outra coisa é desejar que chova de tal maneira ao ponto de provocar inundações...e consequentemente estragos...

há coisas mais importantes do que os extremos....nomeadamente preservar os bens e sobertudo a integridade física das pessoas...

Quanto à frente de terça feira, julgo serem possíveis boas quantidades de precipitação, e sobertudo bem repartidas pelo País...no pós frontal e com a descida de temperatura não me surpreeendia se caíssem os primeiros flocos de Outono na Serra da Estrela ( Torre)...mas vamos aguardar...até lá muito vai mudar ou ser ajustado... E como já referiram alertas ( a existirem) só mesmo em cima do evento.


----------



## ACalado (16 Out 2009 às 14:02)

Ainda vem ela vigorosa e formosa 







tudo indica que vai ser rega de norte a sul


----------



## psm (16 Out 2009 às 14:07)

Lightning disse:


> Quanto à frente de terça e o pós-frontal e isso tudo, bem que eu gostava de ter mais uma madrugada com inundações aqui... Parece estar cada vez mais perto essa possibilidade.





Quantas vezes, eu e outros membros do forum repetimos vezes sem conta, que esta afirmação que está em acima, e que eu citei são estupidas, é de imaginar no sofrimento das pessoas quando perdem bens!!
 Há que ter consciencia de quando se escreve o que foi escrito!!!


----------



## Aurélio (16 Out 2009 às 14:18)

Snifa disse:


> Inundações....?? Aos afectados normalmente só trazem problemas, destruição de bens, e por vezes fatalidades...como se pode desejar que ocorram inundações?
> 
> Uma coisa é querer que  chova e acumule bem, outra coisa é desejar que chova de tal maneira ao ponto de provocar inundações...e consequentemente estragos...
> 
> ...



Pois ás vezes é dificil entender as pessoas ... eu apesar do meu  desejo incessante que chova abundamente este Outono e Inverno e todos os Invernos, contudo as perdas humanas e prejuizos materiais são sempre tristes, se bem que por vezes podiam evitar muitos dos problemas se houvesse prevenção que é aquilo que não há !!

Agora dizer que desejam ver inundações em Corroios que é uma urbanização, ou seja, se há inundações logo entra água em casa das pessoas e perdem tudo é uma tremenda estupidez !!!

Em vermos de estarmos constantemente aqui no Forum a lamentar a falta de chuva, ou rejubilar com os dias de chuva intensa, não seria tb interessante sensibilizar as pessoas que não ligam nada á meteorologia, excepto quando vêem os estragos materiais causados pelo excesso de chuva, ou quando precisam de água e não têm por falta de chuva.

Que tal as pessoas em vez de rejubilarem que ainda poderem por o rabo ao sol em Outubro, e o desejo que seja sol o ano inteiro, preocuparem-se um pouco mais com as questões ambientais, nomeadamente com a limpeza de sarjetas, ribeiras, ribeiros, limpezas das linhas de escoamento de águas.

Não me venham dizer que é porque chove demais porque 80% das vezes as inundações era evitadas  se houvesse prevenção. Inundações apenas porque chove 30 mm em duas horas ou 40 mm em 6horas, em que muitos dos casos não passam disso, e existissem inundações como se tivesse chovido 300 mm em 6 horas, como acontece nos países com esse tipo de clima!!

Eu sei que falar é fácil, mas certamente com o apoio de todos construia-se um ambiente melhor. Olhem um exemplo: Albufeiura desde que houve o Polis, qualquer chuvinha da treta e toma inundações e porquê? 
Simplesmente porque cortaram a linha de águas, se isto é agora assim em Albufeira queria ver como tinha sido no Outono de 1989, Dezembro de 92, Outono de 95, Outono de 87 e 88 !!
Um exemplo que vejo muitas vezes ... uma rua com desnível e no fim da rua, portas de casa ao mesmo nível da estrada .... muito giro sem dúvida !!!

Mas andamos aqui a brincar ou que ??
Tivemos aqui no Algarve depressões que causaram chuvas torrenciais em 4/5 dias seguidos ... com 300/400 mm, em algumas regiões nesses dias !! (vejam tópico das Efemérides - tenho os registos lá )
Ai sim é normal, porque os terrenos saturam, as barragens encham, as ribeiras transbordam !!
Muitas das inundações urbanas são nesta altura do ano e está longe de ser a altura do ano que chove mais  ...

Completamente off-topic, mas as pessoas esquecem-se que tempo não é apenas sol e o resto é paisagem !!

No que respeita a mim, antes das chuvas preocupo-me em limpar a varanda, isolar as fendas causadas pela insolação, limpar as linhas de água e impor barreiras ou desviar as linhas de água, quando sei que a chuva é muita !! Ás vezes tenho que andar de Botas de água e enchada na mão !!


----------



## Chuvento (16 Out 2009 às 14:18)

Boa tarde,
É certo que ainda faltam muitas horas e os modelos podem alterar substancialmente  no entanto penso não ser despropositado ir tirando a "passadeira vermelha" da naftalina para poder receber condignamente a minha adorada  e se vier acompanhada pelo meu caro amigo  então será apoteótico


----------



## cardu (16 Out 2009 às 14:53)

Eu aposto num alerta vermelho por parte do IM se estas previsões se confirmarem para a semana que vem!!!!

O site accuweather.com alerta para muito vento e muita chuva dia 20 em vfxira....

vamos ver se acerta


----------



## ACalado (16 Out 2009 às 15:00)

cardu disse:


> Eu aposto num alerta vermelho por parte do IM se estas previsões se confirmarem para a semana que vem!!!!
> 
> O site accuweather.com alerta para muito vento e muita chuva dia 20 em vfxira....
> 
> vamos ver se acerta



Se apostas assim no jogo estás tramado. Para, pensa e depois diz mas não digas novamente barbaridades dessas.

Red:
The weather is very dangerous. Exceptionally intense meteorological phenomena have been forecast. Major damage and accidents are likely, in many cases with threat to life and limb, over a wide area. Keep frequently informed about detailed expected meteorological conditions and risks. Follow orders and any advice given by your authorities under all circumstances, be prepared for extraordinary measures.


fonte: http://www.meteoalarm.eu/

queres que traduza?


----------



## DRC (16 Out 2009 às 15:01)

cardu disse:


> Eu aposto num alerta vermelho por parte do IM se estas previsões se confirmarem para a semana que vem!!!!



Não é necessário exagerar, teremos alguma chuva (isto se os modelos não se alterarem repentinamente), chuva essa que poderá ser por vezes moderada/forte em alguns locais. Se as previsões dos modelos se confirmarem teremos também a chegada do frio, apesar de se fazer sentir já em alguns locais, como por exemplo na região do Sabugal, tendo a estação meteorológica amadora do Soito registado uma mínima de 2,5ºC, ás 07h46 de hoje. Podem ver aqui: www.soito.net


O MEU SITE - - http://povoadesantairia.webnode.com


----------



## Lightning (16 Out 2009 às 15:01)

Aurélio disse:


> contudo as perdas humanas e prejuizos materiais são sempre tristes, se bem que por vezes podiam evitar muitos dos problemas se houvesse prevenção que é aquilo que não há !!
> 
> Que tal as pessoas em vez de rejubilarem que ainda poderem por o rabo ao sol em Outubro, e o desejo que seja sol o ano inteiro, *preocuparem-se um pouco mais com as questões ambientais, nomeadamente com a limpeza de sarjetas, ribeiras, ribeiros, limpezas das linhas de escoamento de águas.*



Desculpem o off-topic mas também tenho que referir aqui uma coisa: o meu site alerta para tal (que está sublinhado a negrito) as entidades competentes, Juntas de Freguesia e Câmaras municipais para fazerem com regularidade a limpeza das zonas mais problemáticas e principalmente das sarjetas e isso tudo. 

Dou-te toda a razão nisso, as pessoas deixam passar e deixam passar e não fazem nada (ou se fazem, são muito poucas...). Depois não se queixem (falando nas pessoas em geral) que a ribeira x transbordou porque estava entupida e ninguém a limpou, ou que "a água entrou em minha casa porque a sarjeta estava entupida e ninguém a limpou" por aí fora....

Quanto ao meu desejo, das inundações, eu quero que elas aconteçam sim, mas não comecem a exagerar também, eu também não quero ver tudo ir por água abaixo nem quero ver estragos. 

Existem certos tipos de inundações que não provocam estragos... Por exemplo na última chuvada do dia 07 apenas as estradas aqui ficaram inundadas e a água arrastou bastante lixo, mas não passou disso. Tudo bem que em santa marta do pinhal as coisas foram bem mais difíceis, mas a culpa é das obras que foram lá mal feitas, a culpa não é de ter chovido "bastante num curto espaço de tempo".

Voltando ao assunto do tópico, e respondendo ao cardu, acho um alerta vermelho um bocado exagerado para esta situação...


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2009 às 15:53)

Neste tópico passa-se rapidamente duma seca bíblica para o diluvio de Noé. Vamos a ter alguma calma e aguardar com serenidade algo que ainda está a bastantes horas e dependente do mergulho do Jet tão a sul. 






Ainda é tudo modelagem, nada se formou, o cavado só na 2ªf se começaria a formar e de forma bastante rápida o que requer cautelas adicionais.
Para já está modelada uma frente interessante e democrática dado o longo cavado criado pelo jet tão para sul e um pós frontal interessante com convecção no mar e litoral oeste cujos aguaceiros se conseguirem chegar às terras mais altas poderiam trazer as primeiras neves devido aos baixos geopotenciais e bolsa de ar frio em altitude, embora para o interior não pareça fácil lá chegarem.


----------



## stormy (16 Out 2009 às 17:55)

mais uma saida boa a do GFS das 12z...uma boa frente no bordo leste do cavado que deixará muita agua em todo o pais e tambem convecção associada a valores de CAPE/LI razoaveis especialmente no litoral oeste a sul de aveiro.
o pós frontal tambem apresenta bons valores de CAPE/LI e bastante precipitação convectiva no litoral mas nula ou fraca no interior ( cota de neve acima dos 1400-1600mts devido a T850 na ordem nos 2-5º no norte e 5-7º no sul).
entretanto nos açores forma-se uma area de instabilidade com movimento para E que se vai intensificando e atingirá o centro e sul do pais na 5f continuando pelo sul da PI antes de se tornar numa depressao no mediterraneo.
portanto entre as 00 de 3f e as 18 de 3f passará a frente acompanhada de vento forte e trovoada, entre as 18 de 3f e as 12 de 4f estaremos sobre a influencia do pos-frontal com aguaceiros e trovoada no litoral, finalmente, entre as 12 de 4f e as 06 de 5f passará a area de instabilidade/ciclogenese no centro e sul causando chuva ou aguaceiros fortes e vento moderado.
após 5f ainda ha muita inconsistencia portanto nao vale a pena antecipar


----------



## godzila (16 Out 2009 às 18:22)

boa tarde amigos gostava de ter uma ajudinha, eu formatei o computador e agora não sei os links dos modelos gfs 
será que me podem dar os links


----------



## Fantkboy (16 Out 2009 às 18:31)

stormy disse:


> após 5f ainda ha muita inconsistencia portanto nao vale a pena antecipar



Antecipações na minha opinião só lá para Domingo! Ainda está bastante "verde" a modelagem do cavado! Apesar da consonancia dos modelos o jet stream terá a ultima palavra a dizer! Esperemos então que ele mergulhe bem a sul, que o nosso amigo AA fique bem longe e que modele o cavado numa posição favoravel para nós... Até lá seguiremos os modelos em que tudo pode acontecer ainda (para melhor ou pior)


----------



## Minho (16 Out 2009 às 18:47)

godzila disse:


> boa tarde amigos gostava de ter uma ajudinha, eu formatei o computador e agora não sei os links dos modelos gfs
> será que me podem dar os links



http://www.meteociel.com/modeles/gfse_cartes.php

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html

http://www.wetter3.de/animation.html


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2009 às 18:54)

Peço desculpa o off-topic e não quero parecer cruel até porque sei bem o que é sofrer uma inundação pois já estive por algumas vezes a tirar água com baldes da casa da minha avó, mas é o seguinte, isto ás vezes parece aquelas histórias de pessoas na América que mandam vir com tudo e todos quando as suas casa são literalmente engolidas pelo mar quando surge um violento Furacão o que não é o caso aqui em Portugal mas é tão simples quanto isto a Natureza já cá estava muito antes de nós aparecermos se queremos evitar situações incómodas como inundações etc temos de nos prevenir com antecedência coisa que infelizmente o povo Português é " calão " demais para tal e espanta-me quando se vêm queixar de inundações quando vão construir cidades e casas abaixo do Nível do mar e de Rios.. Exemplo: eu poderia ter optado por viver lado a lado com o Rio Tejo ali em Cacilhas mas estaria sujeito a que qualquer evento meteorológico ou geológico me destruísse tudo o que possuo em casa etc mas optei por ir viver para uma zona alta da cidade de Almada, eu lamento muito e se pudesse faria tudo para ajudar as pessoas quando ocorrem estes casos mas por vezes é frustrante ver as culpas ser atribuídas a este e aquele quando não se olha antes ao redor.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Out 2009 às 19:35)

Finalmente a mudança à vista!

Cotas de neve, previsão *AUTOMÁTICA* AEMET para Ourense Sur:

*Terça, 20: 1800m
Quarta, 21: 1500m
Quinta, 22: 1800m*


----------



## Aurélio (16 Out 2009 às 19:35)

Depois de ler o que o Vince escreveu sempre frontal, directo e sem papas na lingua, embora não concorde com o que ele disse em parte:
"Passa-se de uma seca biblica" -- não sei o que isso é, apenas que os ultimos 8 anos foram secos de forma GERAL, nem sei de ninguém que tivesse dito isso !! Nem eu nem o Algarvio dissemos isso, e muito menos ninguém do Norte porque metade de 1600 e completamente diferente de metade de 400 ou 500 mm !!

"Para uma Arca de Noé" -- apesar de ser forma de expressão, tb não vi ninguém que tivesse dito, mas tb há pessoas aqui que pouco percebim disto como é natural, e depois interpretam de forma errada, acrescentando ainda mais água áquilo que foi dito ..... 

Por isso Vince tem calma contigo, e sê mais humorado, falta-te sentido de humor por vezes quando lidas com as situações, pelo menos é o transparece por vezes !! Meteorologia e Climatologia é um hobbie para a maior parte das pessoas aqui, apesar de ter que haver limites para tudo .. não é !!

Umas vezes ganha-se outras perde-se ... sol e chuva entendes 

Voltando ao tópico ... o que posso dizer em relação á ultima run .... Que hoje é Sexta e que garantido está somente o sistema frontal de Terça Feira, com aguaceiros na Quarta e que depois o tempo o dirá, mas parece pelo GFS e ECM que volta um AA para centro e sul de Portugal, isto até ás 240 horas !!


----------



## meteo (16 Out 2009 às 20:10)

O Vince se tivesse tanta falta de humor assim,apagaria algumas mensagens sempre a dizer o mesmo  E se não pusesse ás vezes água na fervura,que credibilidade teria o tópico? Meteorologia é um hobbie para muitos,mas convém manter alguma qualidade na conversa,e calma nas afirmações..Digo eu,e até tenho sentido de humor 

ON-TOPIC
E pronto depois de aproveitar o calor,e muito bem,virá a chuva e bastante até,em principio. Assim sabe bem,depois do calor que gosto,a chuva que adoro..O tempo " que faz de conta ",que não é nem chuva,nem calor,nem frio, esse é que me incomoda!


----------



## Aurélio (16 Out 2009 às 20:26)

Humor tenho eu 

Tenho humor em aturar determinadas conversas existentes aqui .... Frigorificos (Arrefecimento Global), Fornos (Aquecimento global), Iceberg (Neve), Furações (Os tempestuosos), Saara (os apologistas da seca biblica), Salve-se quem puder (Os exagerados), ect ... 

Contudo não concordando nem com um terço do que aqui é escrito, tenho respeitado sempre aquilo que os outros dizem, e se falei da frontalidade e sentido humor do Vince foi referente a uma determinada situação que nem foi comigo nem com o Algarvio, mas com determinado por membro que raramente aparece por aqui,  e que ele sabe qual é porque troquei mensagem privada com ele  *(Vince)*... mas somos nós que vocês se fartam de criticar por dizermos a verdade, no que á nossa região diz respeito !! 


Em relação áquilo que disse no inicio a ídeia não é criticar porque cada um de nós tem os seus gostos e amores no que ao tempo diz respeito, e muitas das vezes chocamos exactamente por causa disso e como tal cabe aos moderadores e administradores, moderar a conversa ... deitar água fria e o Vince também sabe que tem aqui um defensor, porque já o defendi noutros casos, e o que disse nem é uma critica a ele, e ele *Vince* sabe disso !!

Daqui a pouco edito, com a previsão do ECM e fim de conversa Off-Topic!!

Esclarecidos !!

EDIT: Esta run do ECM é em tudo identica ao GFS, mas os próximos trazem muitas novas rodadas pois a atmosfera está instável !!


----------



## ruka (16 Out 2009 às 20:40)

godzila disse:


> boa tarde amigos gostava de ter uma ajudinha, eu formatei o computador e agora não sei os links dos modelos gfs
> será que me podem dar os links



ola godzila 

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php


----------



## Veterano (16 Out 2009 às 23:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Por isso Vince tem calma contigo, e sê mais humorado, falta-te sentido de humor por vezes quando lidas com as situações, pelo menos é o transparece por vezes !!



 O Vince tem é muita paciência para conseguir lidar com as nossas sensibilidades por vezes tão distintas...

 Felizmente está a chegar, tudo o indica, um evento que nos vai permitir concentrar naquilo que verdadeiramente importa e nos aproxima, nessa altura a nossa voz será unissona.


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Out 2009 às 12:25)

Mais uma run do GFS, e mais do mesmo. Creio que podemos já dizer com certeza que a partir de 3a feira seremos afectados por esta depressão (já podem pensar em nomes). Apesar de analisar modelos há pouco tempo e ter pouca experiência nisto, nunca vi um modelo manter uma previsão tantas runs seguidas e há já bastante tempo (sem os habituais "tirar e por")! Penso que isso, juntando ao facto de o ECMWF estar em concordância, nos tem permitido prever esta situação mais cedo que em outros casos.

  Assim,prevejo bastante chuva generalizada, algum vento, um pós-frontal interessante que nos pode trazer trovoadas e neve nos pontos mais altos e também ondas na costa ocidental que podem chegar aos 6/7 metros.

  Parece-me também que, nesta run, o AA que se seguirá a esta depressão ficará por cá pouco tempo, pois subirá para maiores latitudes abrindo caminho a mais depressões. Bem, mas aqui já estou a entrar em caminhos que tenho pouco á vontade. Mas tenho tempo para aprender, e se disse alguma coisa mal, peço aos entendidos que me corrijam.


----------



## rozzo (17 Out 2009 às 12:32)

Só para chamar a atenção ao novo formato e visual da parte dos modelos no weatheronline!  

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...&BASE=-&VAR=pslv&HH=0&ARCHIV=0&PANEL=0&ZOOM=0


Com zooms por região, muito mais jeitoso que antes! 
AH, e muito mais campos disponíveis!

Vale a pena ver!!


----------



## Aurélio (17 Out 2009 às 12:35)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Mais uma run do GFS, e mais do mesmo. Creio que podemos já dizer com certeza que a partir de 3a feira seremos afectados por esta depressão (já podem pensar em nomes). Apesar de analisar modelos há pouco tempo e ter pouca experiência nisto, nunca vi um modelo manter uma previsão tantas runs seguidas e há já bastante tempo (sem os habituais "tirar e por")! Penso que isso, juntando ao facto de o ECMWF estar em concordância, nos tem permitido prever esta situação mais cedo que em outros casos.
> 
> Assim,prevejo bastante chuva generalizada, algum vento, um pós-frontal interessante que nos pode trazer trovoadas e neve nos pontos mais altos e também ondas na costa ocidental que podem chegar aos 6/7 metros.
> 
> Parece-me também que, nesta run, o AA que se seguirá a esta depressão ficará por cá pouco tempo, pois subirá para maiores latitudes abrindo caminho a mais depressões. Bem, mas aqui já estou a entrar em caminhos que tenho pouco á vontade. Mas tenho tempo para aprender, e se disse alguma coisa mal, peço aos entendidos que me corrijam.




Muito bem assinalado, pois efectivamente esta situação há imenso tempo que tem sido modelada, e efectivamente trará bastante chuva num muito curto espaço de tempo ... diria que o sistema frontal poderá causar esses 30 mm, previstos pelo modelo GFS em somente 3 horas, pois vai ser muito rápido o seu desenvolvimento de Noroeste para Sueste !!
Depois teremos o Pos Frontal desde as 0h de Quarta até pelo menos 6h de Quinta de trará aguaceiros e trovoadas ao longo do litoral, sendo fracos os aguaceiros se houver nas regiões do Interior.
Entre Quinta e Domingo o AA está nas latitudes mais baixas provocando bom tempo no Centro e Sul e possibilidade de chuva somente no Norte!!

Depois bem .... os modelos ora dão AA para cima de nós ora belas depressões o que é bom sinal, porque apenas quer dizer que a atmosfera encontra-se instável !!
Já agora esta run das 6h do GFS é de sonho e está exactamente de acordo com a run das 0h do ECM !!

Mas é tudo muito cedo para analisar !!


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2009 às 12:48)

rozzo disse:


> Só para chamar a atenção ao novo formato e visual da parte dos modelos no weatheronline!
> 
> http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...&BASE=-&VAR=pslv&HH=0&ARCHIV=0&PANEL=0&ZOOM=0
> 
> ...



Está muito interessante.


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Out 2009 às 13:15)

Tudo indica que a frente de terça-feira virá vigorosa e ,o mais importante de tudo,  muito democrática.
O pós-frontal também será interessante mas depois de quinta-feira adensam-se as divergências nos principais modelos.
Haja o que houver começamos  a estar já em polvorosa e
a questionar de que forma o " nosso bairro " irá ser bafejado.
E como já falta pouco,embora lá aproveitar este sol com fim anunciado...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Out 2009 às 13:57)

rozzo disse:


> Só para chamar a atenção ao novo formato e visual da parte dos modelos no weatheronline!
> 
> http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...&BASE=-&VAR=pslv&HH=0&ARCHIV=0&PANEL=0&ZOOM=0
> 
> ...



Vale mesmo a pena!

Mais uma vez no longo prazo o ECM melhor que o GFS! Uma nova batalha?

AEMET baixou as cotas na previsão automática!

Terça: 1600m
Quarta: 1400m (teríamos os primeiros farrapos no alto do Larouco/Gêres)
Quinta: 1600m


----------



## DRC (17 Out 2009 às 14:08)

Vamos ter uma semana com chuva, mais intensa na terça-feira com a a passagem da frente, que dará chuva, bastante em alguns locais, num curto período de tempo. Em alguns locais poderão cair 20 a 30 mm em poucas horas.


----------



## rozzo (17 Out 2009 às 14:20)

Se os modelos não falharem (pode sempre acontecer) até os tristonhos (até à data) algarvios poderão ter uma boa alegria e rega, quem sabe em casos melhor que no centro, pois parece que alguma convecção extra poderia ocorrer na frente mais a Sul, pelo menos olhando para as saídas GFS essa hipótese existe..
Parece também que o GFS adiantou a passagem da frente umas 6 a 12h na 3ª-feira nestas últimas saídas..


----------



## HotSpot (17 Out 2009 às 14:41)

*Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

Estão a ver o que está em destaque? Para quem não sabe é o nome do tópico.

Qualquer offtopic leva a corte parcial ou completo no post.

Se quiserem falar de Religião têm a secção de offtopic no forum.
Se se queixam que não chove há muito tempo, têm a climatologia.
Se querem "choramingar" têm a chillout zone.
E por aí fora...

Espero que entendam isto, porque senão leva a um ponto que se torna insustentável.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Out 2009 às 14:46)

O Cenário do GFS aqui para a Moita:







Valores de precipitação que podem levar os valores de Outubro para perto da média.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Out 2009 às 16:10)

A Run das 06Z bastante agradável aqui para os Viseenses:






A questão que o DRC levantou, de choverem 20/30mm em poucas horas, o GFS retrata-o bem aqui na zona, com 30 e poucos mm em 6h.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Out 2009 às 18:13)

Uma perda significativa para os Viseenses, na Run das 012Z:






Isto parece quase um  relato de futebol!


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Out 2009 às 19:20)

Isto continua tudo algo instável...
O Weather Watcher que se baseia, creio, no GFS, coloca agora precipitação menos intensa especialmente para 3ª feira, mas estende o período de precipitação por mais dias...
A ultima run do GFS coloca também uma interessante quantidade de chuva para o sul do país, embora a maior festa se deva situar no sítio do costume, o litoral norte...


----------



## Mjhb (17 Out 2009 às 19:36)

mr. phillip disse:


> Isto continua tudo algo instável...
> O Weather Watcher que se baseia, creio, no GFS, coloca agora precipitação menos intensa especialmente para 3ª feira, mas estende o período de precipitação por mais dias...
> A ultima run do GFS coloca também uma interessante quantidade de chuva para o sul do país, embora a maior festa se deva situar no sítio do costume, o litoral norte...



Para Faro o GFS dá 18.4mm, concentrados na terça-feira, em especial ao fim do dia.


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Out 2009 às 21:15)

Pode ser que nos " Santos " já valha a pena dar um passeio à Serra da Estrela ou no meu caso à Sanábria!

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2739807


----------



## psm (17 Out 2009 às 22:59)

Já se está a falar de neve?


----------



## meteo (17 Out 2009 às 23:13)

Primeiras neves em perspectiva 

Mas deste evento a neve não será mesmo o mais interessante,pois só mesmo em 2 ou 3 pontos do pais.Para além da chuva que vai cair bem,de relevo a primeira grande ondulação do Outono,a poder chegar aos 6 metros na Costa Ocidental.De notar no entanto que quando se fala em 6 metros(Windguru) muito raramente chega a esses numeros.Mas talvez aos 5 metros em praias mais abertas,como o Guincho  A direcção da vaga será de Noroeste,ou seja em Carcavelos,praia virada para Sul deverá entrar por volta de 1.5/2:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/maritima/costeira/


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Out 2009 às 23:43)

meteo disse:


> Primeiras neves em perspectiva
> 
> Mas deste evento a neve não será mesmo o mais interessante,pois só mesmo em 2 ou 3 pontos do pais.Para além da chuva que vai cair bem,de relevo a primeira grande ondulação do Outono,a poder chegar aos 6 metros na Costa Ocidental.De notar no entanto que quando se fala em 6 metros(Windguru) muito raramente chega a esses numeros.Mas talvez aos 5 metros em praias mais abertas,como o Guincho  A direcção da vaga será de Noroeste,ou seja em Carcavelos,praia virada para Sul deverá entrar por volta de 1.5/2.



Meteo, concordo quando dizes que a altura das ondas na rebentação não deverá chegar aos 6 metros, mas não nos podemos esquecer que a ondulação indicada no Windguru diz respeito à oscilação da superfície do mar, aquela que é lida nas bóias ondógrafo. Tenho a certeza que serão lidas algumas ondas de 6/7 metros nas bóias de Leixões e de Sines, logo não se pode dizer que seja falha do site. Como temos um período elevado, a altura "real" das ondas poderá chegar aos 4 metros em alguns locais do litoral norte e centro (até Cascais) e da Costa Vicentina. Carcavelos deverá andar por volta dos 2m, como referistes.

Nesta run das 18, penso que pouco foi alterado, mesmo a longo prazo. A depressão mantém-se com a mesma força e não há muito a acrescentar.


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2009 às 00:43)

O Europeu não tem o cavado tão pronunciado para sul que tem o GFS, por exemplo no GFS os 552dm estão à latitude de Faro e no ECM estão à latitude de Setúbal.

No final do output do ECM do IM já podemos ver o que este modelo está a modelar de diferente a nível de precipitação, uma frente um pouco menos democrática beneficiando mais o norte e centro e mesmo um pós frontal a beneficiar sobretudo o litoral norte. Menores geopotenciais do ECM também fazem subir a cota de neve que vemos por exemplo no GFS.

Frente






Pós-frontal


----------



## meteo (18 Out 2009 às 01:29)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Meteo, concordo quando dizes que a altura das ondas na rebentação não deverá chegar aos 6 metros, mas não nos podemos esquecer que a ondulação indicada no Windguru diz respeito à oscilação da superfície do mar, aquela que é lida nas bóias ondógrafo. Tenho a certeza que serão lidas algumas ondas de 6/7 metros nas bóias de Leixões e de Sines, logo não se pode dizer que seja falha do site. Como temos um período elevado, a altura "real" das ondas poderá chegar aos 4 metros em alguns locais do litoral norte e centro (até Cascais) e da Costa Vicentina. Carcavelos deverá andar por volta dos 2m, como referistes.
> 
> Nesta run das 18, penso que pouco foi alterado, mesmo a longo prazo. A depressão mantém-se com a mesma força e não há muito a acrescentar.



SIm, tens razão. Quando digo que não chega a estes números, é nas praias, para quem gosta de assistir à força do mar nestas ocasiões é importante esse facto 
Mas não é erro nenhum do WIndguru, obviamente. A altura real das ondas nunca chega à tal " altura potencial " que só nas boias serão registadas.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Out 2009 às 10:38)

Bom dia !!

Segundo a previsão do GFS parece que irá chover bem em todo o país na terça com valores de precipitação em torno dos 30 mm em 6h e que dará certamente uma boa rega !!
Depois na Quarta até Quinta de manhã estaremos sob influência de aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial no litoral Norte e Centro.

Depois regressa o bom tempo, com muito sol e quem sabe um Verão de S. Martinho antecipado para irmos todos às feiras do país !!

Se chover o que está previsto, creio que no Norte atingiremos pelo menos 80 a 90% do normal, isto no Minho e Douro e mesmo no litoral centro.

Aqui no sul se chover o que está previsto ficaremos com 50% do normal de forma geral, o que já é muito bom..

Fiquem bem e um abraço, 

Aurélio Carvalho,


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2009 às 11:14)

Do meu ponto de vista estamos em piores condições para acumular precipitação do que na depressão do princípio do mês porque a orientação é de noroeste e o pós-frontal não deve trazer nada de especial. A nós calha-nos melhor o sudoeste mas é melhor do que nada.


----------



## Teles (18 Out 2009 às 11:33)

Previsão para Domingo, 18 de Outubro de 2009

Céu limpo ou pouco nublado, temporariamente nublado por
nuvens altas.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), sendo temporariamente moderado
(15 a 30 km/h) de nordeste nas terras altas do Norte e Centro.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 18 / 19ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 22ºC

TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:
PORTO - 25
LISBOA - 25
FARO - 23

O METEOROLOGISTA: Paula Leitão

Actualizado a 18 de Outubro de 2009 às 4:29 UTC
Previsão para 2ª Feira, 19 de Outubro de 2009

Céu pouco nublado, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade
a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado a forte
(20 a 45 km/h) de sudoeste a partir da tarde,
no litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro e nas terras altas.
Períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco a partir do final da tarde,
a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro no litoral.

 Previsão para 3ª Feira, 20 de Outubro de 2009

Céu muito nublado.

Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando temporariamente

forte (35 a 45 km/h) e com rajadas até 70 km/h no litoral oeste,

rodando para oeste.

Nas terras altas o vento soprará forte a muito forte

(40 a 55 km/h) de sudoeste e com rajadas até aos 90 km/h.

Períodos de chuva, que nas regiões Norte e Centro será

por vezes forte, passando a aguaceiros.

Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.

Descida da temperatura máxima.

Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

 Previsão para 4ª Feira, 21 de Outubro de 2009

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 Km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
temporariamente forte (35 a 50 km/h) no litoral e terras altas.
Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e que poderão ser de neve nos pontos
mais altos da Serra da Estrela até ao início da manhã.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Pequena descida de temperatura.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Out 2009 às 12:43)

*AEMET* já lançou alertas pata 3ª Feira! 

*Laranja* (Risco importante): Mar  Galiza (Se espera en todo el litoral gallego, que la MAR DE FONDO del NW aumente desde los 3 metros a mediodía hasta unos 5 a 6 metros al final del día)
*Amarelo:* Chuva  Galiza
*Amarelo:* Mar  Andaluzia Ocidental


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2009 às 12:55)

Parece que se vai abrir a porta da instabilidade a partir de terça


----------



## Zapiao (18 Out 2009 às 15:07)

Já avisei os familiares p esperarem por tempo adverso mas sem causar alarmismo


----------



## Zapiao (18 Out 2009 às 15:12)

O meu "velho" lá em casa ja foi limpar as caleiras, se cá tudo fosse assim


----------



## Levante (18 Out 2009 às 15:55)

Apesar de a frente de 3a exibir o máximo da sua actividade no norte e centro, ainda assim parece-me que o sul e o litoral algarvio não vão escapar, e acredito nuns 10-20mm de precipitação no final da tarde num curto espaço de tempo. Acho que dada a temperatura da água do mar e o calor acumulado a frente pode perfeitamente ainda ter uma boa actividade por cá, quiçá convectiva  Atrenção ao vento SW que deve ser forte.
A partir de 6a regressa o bom tempo


----------



## Zapiao (18 Out 2009 às 16:01)

Levante disse:


> A partir de 6a regressa o bom tempo


Mas o GFS mostra no prox domingo algo a  "caminhar" p cá


----------



## YuRiSsS (18 Out 2009 às 16:31)

O meteo.pt, na sua previsão significativa, aponta vento moderado e chuva forte para todo o pais, na terça~feira...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2009 às 16:31)

Mais uma vez se lembra que este tópico é de *Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos*. Mensagens sobre outros assuntos serão editadas e eliminadas. Críticas sobre a funcionalidade de organismos ou instituições, é favor escrever directamente às referidas instituições.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Out 2009 às 17:16)

Segundo os meus cálculos. baseados numa tabela, a cota de neve poderá descer aos 1300m na noite de Terça para Quarta-feira!







O modelo automático GFS também aponta para uma cota da mesma ordem


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2009 às 18:05)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Segundo os meus cálculos. baseados numa tabela, a cota de neve poderá descer aos 1300m na noite de Terça para Quarta-feira!



Será de 1209 metros de altitude em CHAVES na madrugada de Quarta-feira segundo o GFS, quando a probabilidade de precipitação já for quase nula (massa de ar pós-frontal) ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Out 2009 às 18:14)

Gerofil disse:


> Será de 1209 metros de altitude em CHAVES na madrugada de Quarta-feira segundo o GFS, quando a probabilidade de precipitação já for quase nula (massa de ar pós-frontal) ...



Quase nula é verdade, mas deve ser nessa noite que as montanhas mais altas cá do burgo verão os primeiros flocos de neve em especial as do eixo luso galaico na sua vertente atlântica! Porque a probabilidade de precipitação nessas áreas é sempre maior que em Chaves em situações desta natureza!


----------



## Mjhb (18 Out 2009 às 19:01)

Já para nem falar nas precipitações e na cota de neve, só o CAPE e o LI dão uma vontade imensa de olhar para run de Viseu:assobio::assobio::


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2009 às 19:35)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O modelo automático GFS também aponta para uma cota da mesma ordem



Aproveito para esclarecer uma coisa. O modelo GFS não tem nos seus outputs aquilo que chamamos de cota de neve. A única coisa que tem é cobertura de neve, mas para Portugal normalmente não tem quase nada pois não somos um país de neve. Pelo que os mapas que existem, quer o do Meteopt quer de outros outputs são feitos com base em algoritmos usando dados como temperaturas, geopotenciais, etc, esses sim dados do GFS. Ou seja, não é o GFS que dita dita essa cota. 

No nosso caso do Meteopt, criámos um algoritmo como outros fizeram. No último Inverno fizemos muitos testes, umas vezes correu bem, outras nem tanto. Chegámos a uma conclusão que por exemplo no interior as nossas cotas eram razoáveis e melhores que outros algoritmos também baseados no GFS que há noutros sites, mas no litoral, e falamos obviamente das serras do noroeste, aí a nossa cota normalmente era sempre demasiado optimista.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Out 2009 às 19:36)

Duas coisas para mostrar e dizer:


----------



## cova beira (18 Out 2009 às 19:38)

onde é que voces tem acesso a essas tabelas


----------



## Mjhb (18 Out 2009 às 19:42)

cova beira disse:


> onde é que voces tem acesso a essas tabelas



SE te referes às do GFS, que eu uso para Viseu e Viana do Castelo, vai a este link, e muda o nome da cidade na última palavra!

http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=viseu


----------



## cova beira (18 Out 2009 às 19:50)

obrigado 


parecem me cotas irrealistas a neve nao vai cair na minha opiniao abaixo dos 1600 metros aqui na serra


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Out 2009 às 20:12)

Vince disse:


> Aproveito para esclarecer uma coisa. O modelo GFS não tem nos seus outputs aquilo que chamamos de cota de neve. A única coisa que tem é cobertura de neve, mas para Portugal normalmente não tem quase nada pois não somos um país de neve. Pelo que os mapas que existem, quer o do Meteopt quer de outros outputs são feitos com base em algoritmos usando dados como temperaturas, geopotenciais, etc, esses sim dados do GFS. Ou seja, não é o GFS que dita dita essa cota.
> 
> No nosso caso do Meteopt, criámos um algoritmo como outros fizeram. No último Inverno fizemos muitos testes, umas vezes correu bem, outras nem tanto. Chegámos a uma conclusão que por exemplo no interior as nossas cotas eram razoáveis e melhores que outros algoritmos também baseados no GFS que há noutros sites, mas no litoral, e falamos obviamente das serras do noroeste, aí a nossa cota normalmente era sempre demasiado optimista.



Isso que diz nem sequer se põe em questão, eu limito-me a interpretar os dados que como leigo retiro dos modelos. Tento pelo menos sempre fundamentar aquilo que escrevo, coisa que nem sempre se vê por aqui! Se a cota é calculada dessa forma e que poderá ser demasiado optimista eu aceito plenamente, mas também têm de aceitar que não o expus por expor ou sem qualquer fundamento!

A tabela que referi e que me serve de guia e que já agora partilho com vocês é esta! 







Espero que seja bastante usada este Inverno...


----------



## Zapiao (18 Out 2009 às 21:13)

O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê o regresso da chuva a partir de segunda-feira à tarde, acompanhada de uma descida das temperaturas. Para terça-feira, o estado do tempo irá agravar-se.
In TSF.pt  O modelo GFS só prevê chuva na 3feira....


----------



## snowstorm (18 Out 2009 às 21:25)

As previsões do "novo" site em Portugues do Accuweather
http://www.accuweather.com/pt/EUR/PT/PO012/Lisboa/Hourly48.aspx


----------



## kikofra (18 Out 2009 às 23:06)




----------



## ACalado (19 Out 2009 às 00:41)

Por aqui o pico de precipitação será na terça havendo possibilidade de queda de neve a cotas elevadas (1600m) no pós-frontal


----------



## frederico (19 Out 2009 às 01:02)

O GFS continua a por e a tirar precipitação para o dia 31 de Outubro... Quanto ao dias 20, 21 e 22 tudo parece indicar que o Algarve receberá mais de 20 mm e que desta vez o sotavento poderá ter boas precipitações. Mas mesmo que as precipitações previstas para dia 31 se confirmem, Faro não conseguirá atingir os 67 mm da norma 1961-1990. Se Faro, Olhão ou Tavira conseguirem chegar aos 40 mm à meia-noite de dia 31, já será óptimo.


----------



## psm (19 Out 2009 às 08:18)

Se há saidas de modelos que se gosta é esta do ECMWF(00) em especial no seu ultimo dia de previsão(mas isso são muitos dias), e com o proximo fim de semana, que poderá ser calmo para gozar um pouco de sol, e muita humidade no ar e temperatura amena.


----------



## Fantkboy (19 Out 2009 às 08:25)

Lindo!


----------



## Jodamensil (19 Out 2009 às 08:58)

Boas pessoal
Sinceramente essa run go GFS não me convence. Vai ser muito menos chuva do que se está a espera. O IM previa chuva forte para todo o país agora já é chuva e aguaçeiros. E alguma coisa me diz que é exactamente isso que vai aconteçer, não esperem grandes chuvadas porque elas não vêm, pelo menos por amanhã


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2009 às 09:28)

Jodamensil disse:


> Boas pessoal
> Sinceramente essa run go GFS não me convence. Vai ser muito menos chuva do que se está a espera. O IM previa chuva forte para todo o país agora já é chuva e aguaçeiros. E alguma coisa me diz que é exactamente isso que vai aconteçer, não esperem grandes chuvadas porque elas não vêm, pelo menos por amanhã



E não é só isso, olhando para o satélite a frente parece "pouco activa"com demasiadas clareiras....não é aquela massa de nuvens compacta e extensa típica das "grandes frentes"....pelo menos de momento...mas penso que ao aproximar-se de nós vai ganhar mais alguma  actividade, contudo também não espero mais do que chuva moderada, alguns aguaceiros moderados e ocasionalmente fortes no pós frontal)... o tempo  deverá melhorar já partir de quinta-feira....


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2009 às 09:29)

mais uma excelente saida do ecm principalmente no medio e longo prazo
o GFS aumentou a precipitação de amanhã e modela um pós frontal interessante até as 00 de 6f, sendo que após 6f só no norte é que pode ocorrer precipitação fraca a moderada resultante dos resquicios das frentes....no longo prazo o GFS está razoavel...


----------



## vitamos (19 Out 2009 às 10:20)

Jodamensil disse:


> Boas pessoal
> Sinceramente essa run go GFS não me convence. Vai ser muito menos chuva do que se está a espera. O IM previa chuva forte para todo o país agora já é chuva e aguaçeiros. E alguma coisa me diz que é exactamente isso que vai aconteçer, não esperem grandes chuvadas porque elas não vêm, pelo menos por amanhã



O IM continua a prever chuva forte na previsão descritiva (aquela que efectivamente conta)...

Aquando da passagem da frente em si, os diversos modelos apontam para quantidades muito significativas de precipitação, sendo que a mesma atravessará rapidamente o território. As figuras seguintes mostram as precipitações prevista por GFS, ECM e ALADIN, apenas para a passagem da frente amanhã:

GFS









ECM









ALADIN









Os períodos em análise são os mencionados em cada imagem.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2009 às 11:43)

Semelhanças ??


----------



## Nonnu (19 Out 2009 às 12:16)

Ui Ui, tão bom que era...







Mas claro...
Era era, mas o mais provavel é que não irá ser...


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2009 às 12:21)

UAU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## godzila (19 Out 2009 às 12:33)

Era bom não era mas já sabemos que os modelos da gfs são “míopes” veem mal ao longe, daqui a uns dias vai ser um tira, tira e volta a tirar que não vai deixar metade do que está previsto


----------



## irpsit (19 Out 2009 às 12:49)

Se hoje e ontem já estavam madrugadas bem frescas, então imagino que o pós-frontal seja bem frio, vejam só aquela entrada tão definida!

As cotas devem descer, a julgar pelo modelos, aos 1300-1400m no máximo. Neve parece mais ou menos assegurada na Estrela e topo do Gerês, talvez com um pouco de sorte, também no topo do Marão e Montemuro. Se tal acontecer, já é alguma festa! Então em 2008 começamos com cotas em Novembro e Dezembro, e sempre chegámos à neve no Porto. Este ano, ainda começamos a discutir cotas mais cedo!


----------



## psm (19 Out 2009 às 13:45)

irpsit disse:


> Se hoje e ontem já estavam madrugadas bem frescas, então imagino que o pós-frontal seja bem frio, vejam só aquela entrada tão definida!
> 
> As cotas devem descer, a julgar pelo modelos, aos 1300-1400m no máximo. Neve parece mais ou menos assegurada na Estrela e topo do Gerês, talvez com um pouco de sorte, também no topo do Marão e Montemuro. Se tal acontecer, já é alguma festa! Então em 2008 começamos com cotas em Novembro e Dezembro, e sempre chegámos à neve no Porto. Este ano, ainda começamos a discutir cotas mais cedo!





É de referir qua a temperatura da agua do mar está com 19º (muito calor latente) o que não é benéfico para que cai neve a cotas baixas, se ela  cair,  e é com grande probalidade poderá ser nos pontos altos da Serra da Estrela como está mencionado na previsão do instituto de meteorologia, e também é de referir que o vento é de oeste, grande de componente maritima.


----------



## Veterano (19 Out 2009 às 14:24)

psm disse:


> É de referir qua a temperatura da agua do mar está com 19º (muito calor latente) o que não é benéfico para que cai neve a cotas baixas, se ela  cair,  e é com grande probalidade poderá ser nos pontos altos da Serra da Estrela como está mencionado na previsão do instituto de meteorologia, e também é de referir que o vento é de oeste, grande de componente maritima.



  A frente já começou a entrar pelo litoral norte, para já não chove, o vento oeste moderado que se faz sentir não facilita a queda de neve a cotas mais baixas, talvez só na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2009 às 15:11)

Boa tarde, 

De acordo com as ultimas informações temos a destacar nas previsões o seguinte:
- Esta frente que amanhã atravessa portugal quase era tão rápida a passar como o Schumacher, dependendo trazer precipitações fortes num curto espaço de tempo, sendo que o GFS diz-nos que serão em todo o território e o nosso IM diz que será apenas no Norte e Centro;
- Depois temos um pós frontal com aguaceiros e trovoadas em todo o país podendo ser fortes no Litoral Norte e Centro;
- Nos restantes dias em especial entre Sexta e Segunda/Terça teremos precipitações moderadas no Norte e sol no centro e sul;
- Depois veremos o que vai acontecer mas os modelos indicam que teremos uma corrente de Oeste com as depressões a Norte e o AA mais a sul atingindo a região da madeira e qui sa o Sul de Portugal, mas está tudo muito indefenido;
- nas proximas semanas poderá ou não, ser esta a caraterização do estado do tempo;

Cumprimentos,
Aurélio Carvalho


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2009 às 15:37)

Previsão para amanhã no Algarve:

Dia 20 (3ªfeira)  -  Céu muito nublado. Períodos de chuva por vezes fortes a partir da tarde. Condições favoráveis para a ocorrência de trovoadas. Vento moderado a forte de sudoeste com rajadas até aos 60 km/h. Pequena subida da temperatura mínima e pequena descida da temperatura máxima. 

Máximas: 20ºC - 24ºC

mínimas: 14ºC - 18ºC

Estado do mar: Ondas de sudoeste com 1.5 a 2 metros. Temperatura da água do mar: 22ºC.

Fonte: Tempo no Algarve

A precipitação que prevejo que vai ocorrer durante esta semana no Algarve vai situar-se entre os 15 e os 40 mm.


----------



## ACalado (19 Out 2009 às 16:02)

A frente ja começou a entrar no território nacional também é visível o ar frio no pós frontal


----------



## Manuel Brito (19 Out 2009 às 16:10)

Eu estou a ver é que está a prometer muito e depois... puf nada


----------



## ACalado (19 Out 2009 às 16:16)

Manuel Brito disse:


> Eu estou a ver é que está a prometer muito e depois... puf nada



Pode acontecer até pelo que se vê nas imagens de satélite a parte mais activa da frente vai passar bastante a norte. é esperar para ver


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2009 às 16:19)

spiritmind disse:


> A frente ja começou a entrar no território nacional também é visível o ar frio no pós frontal



Pena que a depressão esteja e vá ficar tão afastada de nós....aquela parte mais activa a NW  é que poderá causar boas chuvadas...( caso chegue cá) tudo que vem a W neste momento  não tem a mesma intensidade (pelo menos para já)...e o pós frontal está fraco de momento, mas as células depois da frente  podem começar a  crescer nas próximas horas ....vamos aguardar então que a frente fria chegue.... lá mais para a noite

Uma depressão destas mais a sul é que era....

para já céu encoberto e sem chuva por aqui...vento SW  moderado.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2009 às 16:51)

Calma pessoal não comessem a desesperar 
A frente vai sofrer uma intensificação já praticamente ao tocar terra e o que está a entrar neste momento não é ainda a frente essa só vai entrar pelo litoral norte a partir das 2/3 horas da madrugada depois na zona da grande Lisboa durante a manha e ai penso que com uma actividade possivelmente até maior que no norte uma vez que a tendência dela é de ganhar convenção a medida que se desloca para SE a frente termina de passar amanha ao fim da tarde pelo Algarve altura em que começa depois a entrar o pós frontal pelo litoral oeste   actividade que aumentará de novo durante a tarde e noite de quarta feira com a passagem de uma depressão secundária que se vai deslocar de Oeste para Este atravessando a zona centro. Penso que neste momento pouco vai fugir a isto que acabei de dizer.


----------



## ACalado (19 Out 2009 às 16:52)

parece que o gfs nos reservou uma surpresa esta ultima run é qualquer coisa de brutal intensificou a precipitação e o pos frontal


----------



## vitamos (19 Out 2009 às 16:54)

miguel disse:


> Calma pessoal não comessem a desesperar
> A frente vai sofrer uma intensificação já praticamente ao tocar terra e o que está a entrar neste momento não é ainda a frente essa só vai entrar pelo litoral norte a partir das 2/3 horas da madrugada depois na zona da grande Lisboa durante a manha e ai penso que com uma actividade possivelmente até maior que no norte uma vez que a tendência dela é de ganhar convenção a medida que se desloca para SE a frente termina de passar amanha ao fim da tarde pelo Algarve altura em que começa depois a entrar o pós frontal pelo litoral oeste   actividade que aumentará de novo durante a tarde e noite de quarta feira com a passagem de uma depressão secundária que se vai deslocar de Oeste para Este atravessando a zona centro. Penso que neste momento pouco vai fugir a isto que acabei de dizer.



E a run das 12z do gfs confirma o que disseste...

Diria que de forma até algo surpreendente, o GFS carrega em cima da hora na precipitação prevista, quer na frente quer no pós frontal... A seguir com atenção...


----------



## snowstorm (19 Out 2009 às 17:05)

vitamos disse:


> E a run das 12z do gfs confirma o que disseste...
> 
> Diria que de forma até algo surpreendente, o GFS carrega em cima da hora na precipitação prevista, quer na frente quer no pós frontal... A seguir com atenção...



Espero que tenham razão. O que temos agora é isto:


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Out 2009 às 17:21)

Aviso AEMET

http://www.aemet.es/es/info_destacada/cnp/notas/200910_NI


----------



## David sf (19 Out 2009 às 17:46)

vitamos disse:


> E a run das 12z do gfs confirma o que disseste...
> 
> Diria que de forma até algo surpreendente, o GFS carrega em cima da hora na precipitação prevista, quer na frente quer no pós frontal... A seguir com atenção...



Esperemos que sim. Como já foi dito a região mais a sul da frente só se activará durante esta noite, quando estiver bem perto do continente, portanto não vale a pena alarmarem-se com as imagens de satélite. Depois, para daqui a exactamente uma semana, tanto o GFS como o Europeu, já vêm uma outra depressão com outra frente fria associada.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Out 2009 às 18:04)

A Run das 12Z para a minha rica cidadela:


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2009 às 18:12)

Será +/- aquela zona a vermelho que deverá sofrer uma intensificação nas próximas horas à medida que se aproxima de nós...

a fase de transição na frente para o pós frontal, quando a frente estiver quase totalmente passada deverá ser feita com periodos de chuva bastante forte em alguns locais...como aliás é típico nas frentes frias..

Vamos ver , a frente propriamente dita ainda está a umas boas centenas de quilómetros...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2009 às 18:16)

O modelo Hirlam é um daqueles em que mais confio até mete uma bela chuvada no Algarve, para quem vai só com 2 mm, se cair 20 mm nos próximos dias já é bom. Mesmo este site seja qual for a fiabilidade coloca alerta laranja no Sotavento Algarvio e Sudoeste da Andaluzia neste site: http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-alertas-tormentas-a-kokas.php,portanto vamos aguardar e não vamos dizer já que vai ser um fiasco.


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Out 2009 às 18:27)

Enquanto que a run das 6z do GFS previa para Almada 30.8 mm de precipitação no período 20-22, eis que nesta nova run sobe para 42.9 mm, mais 12.1 mm.

Vejamos agora:


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2009 às 18:34)

os 1ºs alertas do IM estão lançados, atenção Norte e parte do Centro por chuva, vento, e agitação marítima forte  nas próximas horas!






provavelmente na madrugada de amanhã o resto do Pais deverá ficar também em alerta.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Out 2009 às 19:33)

No largo prazo a coisa não pinta mal! 






ECMWF melhor que o GFS mas...

A ver se é este ano que voltamos a ter um Inverno com chuva QB!


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2009 às 19:43)

Esta frente foi reforçada nesta run no GFS, colocando ligeiramente mais precipitação numa faixa entre o Litoral Norte e o Sotavento algarvio, e colocando mais precipitação no Pos frontal tb na região centro na Quarta á noite !!!

Depois teremos AA como tinha referido anteriormente colocado entre o sul dos Açores e o sul de Portugal colocando bom tempo depois destes dois dias no sul de Portugal devendo estar situação provalmente manter-se nas proximas 2 semanas pelo menos !!


----------



## DRC (19 Out 2009 às 21:17)

Previsão do: Grupo de meteorologia e climatologia da universidade de Aveiro


----------



## pjrc (19 Out 2009 às 22:29)

Boa noite a todos, acabei de ver na Sic Noticias que está previsto queda de neve no alto da serra estrela para quarta-feira, se assim for começa cedo este ano a neve, promete.

Cumpts


----------



## Veterano (19 Out 2009 às 22:48)

A previsão mais recente do GFS "ameaça" com um despertar bastante molhado pelo litoral norte, estendendo-se depois ao resto do país...


----------



## Veterano (19 Out 2009 às 22:59)

*Re: Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais - Outubro 2009*



			
				Mário Barros;170364
A Protecção Civil alertou que a partir da [B disse:
			
		

> noite desta segunda-feira [/B]o território continental português será fustigado com chuva por vezes forte e vento, verificando-se uma «alteração súbita das condições meteorológicas».
> 
> Assim, a ANPC declarou o alerta azul [o último numa escala de quatro] para os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Vila Real, Bragança, Aveiro, Viseu, Guarda, Coimbra, Leiria e Castelo Branco *até às 12:00 horas de terça-feira. *
> DD



  Só se tudo se passar muito depressa, são 23 h e lá fora o ambiente está estranhamente tranquilo.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2009 às 23:03)

*Re: Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais - Outubro 2009*



Veterano disse:


> Só se tudo se passar muito depressa, são 23 h e lá fora o ambiente está estranhamente tranquilo.



Ai o pico vai ser de madrugada e depois durante a manha no centro/sul e de tarde no sul


----------



## Zapiao (19 Out 2009 às 23:54)

*Re: Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais - Outubro 2009*



miguel disse:


> Ai o pico vai ser de madrugada e depois durante a manha no centro/sul e de tarde no sul



Nao sei porquê mas acho q está a ser less expected do q devia


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2009 às 23:59)

pjrc disse:


> Boa noite a todos, acabei de ver na Sic Noticias que está previsto queda de neve no alto da serra estrela para quarta-feira, se assim for começa cedo este ano a neve, promete.
> 
> Cumpts



Realço apenas uma coisa: apesar da sensação de ter neve ainda em Outubro pela Serra da Estrela ser boa, só quer dizer uma coisa - vem tarde.
E isto porque em muitos anos ditos "normais" ela teria caído mais cedo com a vinda de pós-frontais que seriam supostos acontecer a partir do Mês de Setembro. Isso era o normal (mesmo que não acumulasse ou que derretesse rapidamente).
O facto é este: na última década o 1º nevão na Estrela tem vindo a cair tardiamente, já que o Outono tem sido quente na sua fase inicial.

Quanto à chuva prometida: as imagens de satélite mostram uma frente a formar-se com potencial interessante no que à quantidade de precipitação diz respeito; já quanto ao vento teremos o mesmo a soprar forte nalgumas zonas mas também aqui apenas uma situação normal para a época.


----------



## migueldefender (20 Out 2009 às 00:06)

Meu caros amigos,

antes de mais deixem-me fazer uma pequena introdução, pois acabei de me registar e fí-lo porque preciso da vossa ajuda. 

Bom, chamo-me Miguel Oliveira e resido em Lisboa e....não percebo nada de meteorologia...  Tentei decifrar os vossos quadros/mapas mas não consigo fazer as leituras correctas.

Estou a organizar um evento para o dia 31 de Outubro em Sintra. Sendo um evento que grande parte será passado ao ar livre, não consigo saber se vai chover ou não (bem sabemos que Sintra, por estar colado ao mar, tem aquele clima muito peculiar). 

Segundo os mapas, é possível antecipar alguma coisa? Sei que isto da meteorologia é um pouco como a bolsa, ou seja, algo imprevisível, mas segundo a vossa experiência será que podem fazer uma aproximação?

Não deixem sofrer mais este probre mortal... he he he


Um abraço,


----------



## Zapiao (20 Out 2009 às 00:10)

Provavelmente será molhado mas ainda é cedo p ser certeiro. Bem vindo


----------



## migueldefender (20 Out 2009 às 00:13)

Obrigado Zapião pelas boas vindas.  

Pois, com a sorte que tenho o mais certo é haver um mini coclone sobre um lago e, além de chover _cats and dogs_, ainda vai chover sapos vindos desse lago.... grrrrr


Um abraço,


----------



## Zapiao (20 Out 2009 às 00:16)

migueldefender disse:


> Obrigado Zapião pelas boas vindas.
> 
> Pois, com a sorte que tenho o mais certo é haver um mini coclone sobre um lago e, além de chover _cats and dogs_, ainda vai chover sapos vindos desse lago.... grrrrr
> 
> ...


 É preciso ter calma, os modelos ainda só vao ate 27/Out mas muita coisa vai alterar até lá.
Vê aqui http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2  mete o cursor no ult ponto verde (180h), q é a previsao da precipitaçao do dia 27/Out


----------



## migueldefender (20 Out 2009 às 00:25)

Zapiao disse:


> É preciso ter calma, os modelos ainda só vao ate 27/Out mas muita coisa vai alterar até lá.
> Vê aqui http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2 mete o cursor no ult ponto verde (180h), q é a previsao da precipitaçao do dia 27/OUT



Ahhh, já percebi a ideia...penso  Então é o quadro com a previsão das próximas horas (até ao máximo de 180h), sendo que branco não há precipitação e conforme for andado para cores mais quentes (vermelho), mais a precipitação irá ocorrer. 

Ora se isto fosse um teste de escola, diria que em LX, daqui a cerca de 18 horas irá chover consideravelmente. Estou a fazer a leitura correcta? 


Um abraço,


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Out 2009 às 00:27)

A verdadeira frente começará a entrar agora pelo litoral norte


----------



## Zapiao (20 Out 2009 às 00:29)

migueldefender disse:


> Ahhh, já percebi a ideia...penso  Então é o quadro com a previsão das próximas horas (até ao máximo de 180h), sendo que branco não há precipitação e conforme for andado para cores mais quentes (vermelho), mais a precipitação irá ocorrer.
> 
> Ora se isto fosse um teste de escola, diria que em LX, daqui a cerca de 18 horas irá chover consideravelmente. Estou a fazer a leitura correcta?
> 
> ...



 sim é + - isso caro colega convem ñ esquecer q isto sao previsoes modeladas e portanto qnt + avançam no tempo, + faliveis serão. Vai acompanhando o link diariamente


----------



## migueldefender (20 Out 2009 às 00:35)

Zapiao disse:


> sim é + - isso caro colega convem ñ esquecer q isto sao previsoes modeladas e portanto qnt + avançam no tempo, + faliveis serão. Vai acompanhando o link diariamente



Estou a perceber perfeitamente. Hoje já vou dormir a saber alguma coisa mais. he he 

Bom, devo confessar que eu adoro díluvios (odeio calor), olhar para fora de casa e observar uma boa chuva (ainda por cima tenho o jardim sempre iluminado, pelo que o espetáculo é maior), ver cair água "forte e feito" a criar mini rios no jardim, etc, mas no dia 31 é que não me dava muito jeito. he he


Um abraço,


----------



## rbsmr (20 Out 2009 às 00:43)

O nível actual de alerta do IM é suficiente, tendo em atenção o comunicado da AEmet?


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2009 às 00:45)

A depreessão que dá origem à frente que nos vai atingir não vai ser nomeada aqui no Meteopt como costuma acontecer habitualmente

Desculpem o off topic


----------



## Bruno Matos (20 Out 2009 às 00:56)

migueldefender disse:


> Meu caros amigos,
> 
> antes de mais deixem-me fazer uma pequena introdução, pois acabei de me registar e fí-lo porque preciso da vossa ajuda.
> 
> ...




Bem vindo migueldefender.. isto das previsões é bem pior que a bolsa..
Parece que vais ter sorte! Mas ainda é cedo. Mas o mais provavel é bom tempo e frio .
Abraço


----------



## Veterano (20 Out 2009 às 07:43)

O GFS modela para a madrugada de 5ª feira uma precipitação intensa para o litoral norte.


----------



## snowstorm (20 Out 2009 às 11:44)

e agora?


----------



## HotSpot (20 Out 2009 às 12:14)

Uma chamada de atenção para o vento forte no litoral centro/sul na noite de quarta para quinta-feira.

Vento médio de 40-50 km/h com rajadas que podem atingir 70/80 km/h.


----------



## godzila (20 Out 2009 às 12:16)

Agora? 
Então agora vamos sofres a acção de um pós frontal com arrefecimento e aguaceiros que agora sim poderão ser de  neve  por volta dos 1700 metros
Este pós frontal deverá afectar-nos mais 2 dias depois deve voltar o tempo seco. Isto julgo eu espero que me engane.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Out 2009 às 12:27)

Aqui no Algarve vamos á ficar á espera do que nos reserva esta frente, porque depois regressa o bom tempo na Quinta, apesar de amanhã não deverem exitir grande precipitação.
Assim entre Quinta e dia 27 Outubro teremos garantidamente bom tempo no Centro e sul e alguma possibilidade de chuva a Norte !!
Depois do dia 28 existe tendencia ainda pouco definida de pelo menos chuva no Norte e Centro até dia 31 !!


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Out 2009 às 16:36)

godzila disse:


> Este pós frontal deverá afectar-nos mais 2 dias depois deve voltar o tempo seco. Isto julgo eu espero que me engane.



Estamos ainda a 4/5 dias de distância mas provavelmente essa fase de tempo seco será de curta duração visto que para o próximo Domingo se prevê o regresso da chuva, pelo menos para a região centro.

Espera-se que sim...


----------



## thunderboy (20 Out 2009 às 17:01)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Tue 20 Oct 2009 06:00 to Wed 21 Oct 2009 06:00 UTC
Issued: Tue 20 Oct 2009 03:57
Forecaster: VAN DER VELDE

A level 1 was issued for Moldova and Ukraine for a chance of tornadoes and excessive precipitation.

*A level 1 was issued for southern Portugal and southern Spain for a chance of tornadoes.*

A level 1 was issued for eastern Spain for a chance of tornadoes and excessive precipitation.


SYNOPSIS

The cold front of a very large low pressure system, situated between Greenland and Morocco with its center west of Ireland, reaches the Iberian Peninsula and western France. On both sides of the front destabilization takes place. Predicted EL temperatures are initially not so cold over land (-10°C) which could inhibit thunder, but chances are better in the south and east where more moisture is advected onshore.
Another upper low centered over Hungary affects the area around the Black Sea, with northward advection of a warm sector unstable airmass into Moldova and Ukraine.

DISCUSSION

...Moldova and Ukraine...

A shortwave trough swings around the low and forces strong lift over an occlusion area. CAPE gets smaller farther inland while vertical shear values reach 15 m/s and 25 m/s respectively for 0-1 and 0-6 km shear, SREH can go over 300 m²/s². This suggests supercells may be able to form and produce tornadoes. Else, persistent convective rainfall from training storms may locally produce flash flooding.

*...southern Iberian peninsula...

Associated with the cold front, a band of slight instability and strong shear (15 m/s LLS, 25 m/s DLS, 250 m²/s² SREH3) at the right entrance region of a jetstreak could produce storms with a chance of tornadoes. Severe gusts are also possible from bow echoes as the cold front pushes quickly SE-ward, rather than drag slowly over a region for long periods of time. Corfidi MCS propagation vectors can reach 25 m/s.
*
...eastern Spain...

Instability will be present to some extent during the day, but is forecast to increase during the final hours of the forecast period (Wed 03Z-09Z) as the cold front (now with cyclogenesis) comes through. Vertical wind shear, forcing and water content should also increase. Storms will likely develop along the coast and move onshore, where shear is increased (12 m/s LLS, 15 m/s DLS, 150-250 m²/s² SREH) for a part due to friction. A tornado, strong/severe gusts, or isolated marginally large hail are not ruled out. Strong onshore moisture flux and storms contribute to intense rainfall, which could cause local flash flooding, but because the system does not appear to stall over the region a level 2 for precipitation seems not necessary.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2009 às 17:30)

Atenção ao agravamento substancial do tempo a partir da tarde de amanhã, com vento muito forte e chuva intensa para as regiões do norte e centro. A Protecção Civil já prolongou o alerta até às 12h00 de Quinta-feira.

_"A Protecção Civil vai prolongar o Alerta Azul para todos os distritos do Continente até às 12h00 de quinta-feira, devido à previsão de chuva forte e de vento com rajadas que podem atingir os 100 km/hora. Portugal Continental será influenciado pela passagem de sistemas frontais que irão provocar chuva por vezes forte, vento com rajadas que podem atingir os 100 km/hora e agitação marítima na Costa Ocidental que pode atingir os seis metros. *A meteorologia prevê que esse tipo de instabilidade comece amanhã à tarde e se prolongue por toda a noite e madrugada de quinta-feira.*" _

Renascença





Modelo GFS para as 06h00 de 22 de Outubro de 2009 (Fonte: Meteored)


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2009 às 17:39)

Sim e muita atenção para esse agravamento a partir do fim do dia de amanha principalmente devido ao vento no litoral Oeste...e parece que cada saída agrava um pouco mais! Nem me admira nada ser colocado um alerta laranja no litoral oeste devido ao vento...


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2009 às 23:49)

O aviso do Estofex para amanhã:






Storm Forecast
*Valid: Wed 21 Oct 2009 06:00 to Thu 22 Oct 2009 06:00 UTC
Issued: Tue 20 Oct 2009 21:38*
Forecaster: PUCIK

*A level 1 was issued for Portugal mainly for severe wind gusts and tornadoes.*

A level 1 was issued for Southern coasts of France and Northwestern Italy mainly for excessive rainfall and to the lesser extent for tornadoes.

A level 1 was issued for Western Italy mainly for tornadoes and to the lesser extent for severe wind gusts.

SYNOPSIS

A deep mid-level trough over the eastern Atlantic will be a major factor in the weather development during the day. Its southern part will move quickly to the east with strong jet surrounding it. Jet-streak with speeds over 70 m/s at 300 hPa embedded in the northwesterly flow should result in the strong synoptic impulse, travelling across Portugal and Spain in the evening hours. A cut-off low situated over the Central Europe should progress to the northeast, slowly filling. 

At the surface, two main pressure systems will dominate - a high over Russia and a large low centered just west of Ireland coast. This low has occluded and filled with moist maritime polar airmass so that widespread bands of showers or weak thunderstorms are anticipated in the environment of weak shear and marginal instability. Strong cold front will cross the Western Mediterranean during the day and will affect Italy in the late evening and night hours. The aforementioned developing impulse will result in cyclogenesis and another frontal system will cross Iberian Penninsula.

DISCUSSION

*... Portugal and Spain...

In the left-exit region of the jet-streak cyclogenesis is forecast with strong synoptic upward motion along the newly developed frontal system. In the warm sector of the surface low, a moist maritime airmass will reside with very marginal values of CAPE, as shown by GFS and ECMWF models. This instability should be most prominent close to the western coasts of Iberian penninsula. Very strong low level flow, over 25 m/s at 850 hPa should result in the LLS values locally over 15 m/s. With DLS over 30 m/s and high SREH values, well organised thunderstorms might form, possibly a strongly forced convective line on the leading edge of the quickly moving cold front. Embedded circulations might form with slight risk of tornadoes. Due to the strong flow, marginally severe wind gusts might occur as well. Level 1 is issued for Portugal where the threat of tornadoes and severe wind gusts will be the highest, but due to the many uncertainities, mostly regarding the instability release, an update might become necessary during the day, e.g. shifting the area more to the east.*

Fonte:http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## cardu (20 Out 2009 às 23:56)

Snifa disse:


> O aviso do Estofex para amanhã:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tornados outra vez a caminho de Portugal???

Mas afinal a partir de que horas do dia de amanha é que o pior está para vir??


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2009 às 00:00)

cardu disse:


> tornados outra vez a caminho de Portugal???
> 
> Mas afinal a partir de que horas do dia de amanha é que o pior está para vir??



Vai haver um aumento do vento a partir do final da tarde de amanha com um pico entre as 23h de quarta e as 4h da madrugada de quinta...inicio da madrugada também altura que poderá haver condições de forte instabilidade


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2009 às 00:28)

cardu disse:


> tornados outra vez a caminho de Portugal???



A Tornadogénese é uma coisa muito complexa, dependente de condições muito específicas que são (felizmente) raras de se juntar, é sempre uma possibilidade remota, mesmo que a probabilidade apontada pelo Estofex fosse de "3" em vez de "1", nunca se pode dizer que haverá tornados. Apenas se pode dizer que "há certas condições favoráveis a..."


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2009 às 10:06)

Um cenário idílico na run das 00h mas que não se concretizará muito provavelmente !!


----------



## ruka (21 Out 2009 às 10:29)




----------



## Vince (21 Out 2009 às 11:25)

As últimas saídas dos modelos para o evento de logo à noite:


Precipitação GFS






Precipitação ECMWF





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp

Precipitação ALADIN





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp

Vento GFS


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2009 às 11:43)

Isso aproveitem bem .. aproveitem os dias de chuva porque eu vou mas é aproveitar para passear até ás esplanadas e os vastos dias de sol que aí vem, aqui para o meu cantinho !!

Deixar de ver os modelos que aqui para o meu cantinho está-se a tornar uma perda de tempo dado que nunca existe nada de especial !!
Melhores tempos virão ..... !!!

Até qualquer dia ....

É verdade .. o tópico, nos proximos dias teremos alguma chuva no cantinho Norte enquanto no cantinho sul teremos muito sol, e temperaturas amenas pelo menos até ao final do mês !!
Esta run das 6h é esquisita como tudo em termos de modelagem .... !!!
Fiquem bem e aproveitem .....


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2009 às 12:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Isso aproveitem bem .. aproveitem os dias de chuva porque eu vou mas é aproveitar para passear até ás esplanadas e os vastos dias de sol que aí vem, aqui para o meu cantinho !!
> 
> Deixar de ver os modelos que aqui para o meu cantinho está-se a tornar uma perda de tempo dado que nunca existe nada de especial !!
> Melhores tempos virão ..... !!!
> ...



Tirando alguns aguaceiros que podem cair durante a próxima noite e madrugada que podem render mais uns 5 mm, porque de resto, não vejo nada e esta run das 6 até 6 de Novembro nada mais cairá. Tenho evitado escrever e cada vez faço menos, um dia que preveja-se algo digno, logo escrevo, porque escrever sempre a mesma coisa cansa e não é nada bom para o fórum e alguns têm criticado tanto a mim como ao Aurélio, por isso, mais vale estar calado porque dizer sempre o mesmo não leva a lado nenhum. Se no ano passado Outubro foi seco este vai ser extremamente seco, no ano passado tive 32 mm, este ano levo 9 mm nem vale a pena comentar mais...


----------



## mocha (21 Out 2009 às 14:12)

O IM ja lançou mais avisos, neste momento so Evora e Santarem se safam.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Out 2009 às 14:47)

Todos ops distritos do Interior Norte e Centro e o Litoral Norte, e alguns distritos do Litoral Centro, estão em alerta amarelo para vento e chuva, e alerta laranja paar vento até 110km/H.


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Out 2009 às 16:33)

Então e quando chega a "Grande Chuva"? Hoje aqui por Caxias caiu uma chuvada á moda antiga entre as 12:45 e as 13:30 mas depois disso só uns borrifos. Não chove e o vento também é insignificante. Daqui a pouco vou para Sintra e fico a aguardar o temporal prometido...


----------



## tugaafonso (21 Out 2009 às 17:09)

Jota 21 disse:


> Então e quando chega a "Grande Chuva"? Hoje aqui por Caxias caiu uma chuvada á moda antiga entre as 12:45 e as 13:30 mas depois disso só uns borrifos. Não chove e o vento também é insignificante. Daqui a pouco vou para Sintra e fico a aguardar o temporal prometido...



Eu cá digo o mesmo. Segundo o inm a festa apenas começa às 22h00. Certo?!


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2009 às 17:20)

Bem para não estarem sempre a perguntar a que horas chega o temporal eu vou meter aqui o que penso que va acontecer...

A partir das 20h vai se sentir um agravamento notório principalmente do vento no Litoral Oeste e vento esse que vai ter um pico algures entre as 23h do dia 21 e as 4 horas do dia 22 com rajadas que podem chegar nalguns pontos aos 100km/h mas que no geral serão entre os 70 e os 80km/h  isto é o que eu penso que vá acontecer!! quanto a chuvas vai haver um aumento na instabilidade a partir das 21h de hoje até pelas 4h da madrugada de amanha altura em que se podem formar algumas células bastante activas e que podem ir agravar o cenário já complicado pelo vento.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Out 2009 às 17:24)

> Bem para não estarem sempre a perguntar a que horas chega o temporal eu vou meter aqui o que penso que va acontecer...
> 
> A partir das 20h vai se sentir um agravamento notório principalmente do vento no Litoral Oeste e vento esse que vai ter um pico algures entre as 23h do dia 21 e as 4 horas do dia 22 com rajadas que podem chegar nalguns pontos aos 100km/h mas que no geral serão entre os 70 e os 80km/h  isto é o que eu penso que vá acontecer!! quanto a chuvas vai haver um aumento na instabilidade a partir das 21h de hoje até pelas 4h da madrugada de amanha altura em que se podem formar algumas células bastante activas e que podem ir agravar o cenário já complicado pelo vento.



isso mesmo Miguel..concordo com a tua previsão


----------



## tugaafonso (21 Out 2009 às 17:29)

miguel disse:


> Bem para não estarem sempre a perguntar a que horas chega o temporal eu vou meter aqui o que penso que va acontecer...
> 
> A partir das 20h vai se sentir um agravamento notório principalmente do vento no Litoral Oeste e vento esse que vai ter um pico algures entre as 23h do dia 21 e as 4 horas do dia 22 com rajadas que podem chegar nalguns pontos aos 100km/h mas que no geral serão entre os 70 e os 80km/h  isto é o que eu penso que vá acontecer!! quanto a chuvas vai haver um aumento na instabilidade a partir das 21h de hoje até pelas 4h da madrugada de amanha altura em que se podem formar algumas células bastante activas e que podem ir agravar o cenário já complicado pelo vento.



Estou esclarecido. Vou então preparar as pantufas para assistir ao que prometem ser umas horinhas interessantes!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Out 2009 às 19:05)

Belo cenário por terras transmontanas! As lareiras acessas, praticamente todas as casas a fumegar! 

*Habemos Outono!*


----------



## godzila (21 Out 2009 às 21:34)

Quanto a mim os modelos estão um pouco atrasados em relação á realidade pois a maioria de precipitação já vem na zona centro do continente enquanto que os modelos a estão a prever para as 00 horas









Podemos constatar que os mapas são quase iguais mas o radar é das 8 e o modelo é das 00h


----------



## Zapiao (21 Out 2009 às 23:23)

Para já a chuva ñ parou desde as 6h e pouco mas nada d extraordinario, o vento esse nem vê-lo, muita uva e pouca parra????


----------



## Veterano (21 Out 2009 às 23:35)

Madrugada muito chuvosa na região centro, prevê o GFS.


----------



## YuRiSsS (22 Out 2009 às 00:51)

Aurélio disse:


> Isso aproveitem bem .. aproveitem os dias de chuva porque eu vou mas é aproveitar para passear até ás esplanadas e os vastos dias de sol que aí vem, aqui para o meu cantinho !!
> 
> Deixar de ver os modelos que aqui para o meu cantinho está-se a tornar uma perda de tempo dado que nunca existe nada de especial !!
> Melhores tempos virão ..... !!!
> ...



És candidato a pessimista do ano, sem duvida alguma.

Cumps,


----------



## ACalado (22 Out 2009 às 00:52)

YuRiSsS disse:


> És candidato a pessimista do ano, sem duvida alguma.
> 
> Cumps,



Subscrevo


----------



## vitamos (22 Out 2009 às 09:59)

godzila disse:


> Quanto a mim os modelos estão um pouco atrasados em relação á realidade pois a maioria de precipitação já vem na zona centro do continente enquanto que os modelos a estão a prever para as 00 horas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atenção a um pormenor neste tipo de grafismos. Não sei qual é o intervalo de tempo mencionado, mas geralmente estes gráficos apresentam "acomulado até". Ou seja... essa será a precipitação prevista de X horas até ás 0Z. E sendo assim não estaria longe da realidade


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2009 às 11:04)

Ipá 





P.S-Penso que não irá durar muito, temos uma depressão por perto, talvez ela o empurre (o AA).


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2009 às 12:23)

Analisando os modelos que há a dizer nada, sol e mais sol esta run das 6 até dia 7 de Novembro é só sol claro isto no Algarve senão vêm logo criticar e depois a mais de 300 horas é que aparece algo de novo, mas já vou habituando-me a ter cada vez menos precipitação. Venha o sol e quem sabe a praia.

Para aqueles que consideram o Aurélio o pessimista do ano só deixo um reparo ser pessimista ou não, existe uma coisa que eu e o Aurélio fazemos acima de tudo é sermos realistas, agora que haja muito pessoal que não goste da realidade é problema deles e não nosso.

Até qualquer dia...


----------



## RTC (22 Out 2009 às 12:30)

miguel disse:


> Bem para não estarem sempre a perguntar a que horas chega o temporal eu vou meter aqui o que penso que va acontecer...
> 
> A partir das 20h vai se sentir um agravamento notório principalmente do vento no Litoral Oeste e vento esse que vai ter um pico algures entre as 23h do dia 21 e as 4 horas do dia 22 com rajadas que podem chegar nalguns pontos aos 100km/h mas que no geral serão entre os 70 e os 80km/h  isto é o que eu penso que vá acontecer!! quanto a chuvas vai haver um aumento na instabilidade a partir das 21h de hoje até pelas 4h da madrugada de amanha altura em que se podem formar algumas células bastante activas e que podem ir agravar o cenário já complicado pelo vento.



BINGO!
Não falhou em nada!


----------



## HotSpot (22 Out 2009 às 12:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Analisando os modelos que há a dizer nada, sol e mais sol esta run das 6 até dia 7 de Novembro é só sol claro isto no Algarve senão vêm logo criticar e depois a mais de 300 horas é que aparece algo de novo, mas já vou habituando-me a ter cada vez menos precipitação. Venha o sol e quem sabe a praia.
> 
> Para aqueles que consideram o Aurélio o pessimista do ano só deixo um reparo ser pessimista ou não, existe uma coisa que eu e o Aurélio fazemos acima de tudo é sermos realistas, agora que haja muito pessoal que não goste da realidade é problema deles e não nosso.
> 
> Até qualquer dia...



Aqui a questão não é essa. Claro que estão a ser realistas, todos temos noção da falta de precipitação nessa zona. Mas qualquer dia volta a chuva e a alegria, já existiram cenários piores.

Mas ainda não vai ser na próxima semana que volta a chuva em força, vão ser dias com algumas nuvens, praticamente sem vento, resumindo...enfadonhos.


----------



## Levante (22 Out 2009 às 13:45)

Eu não subscrevo. Este evento rendeu 9mm e vamos com 11mm em Outubro (e por aqui deve ficar). Pessimismo? Eu diria realismo


----------



## Levante (22 Out 2009 às 13:53)

E desculpem o offtopic, cá vai o que interessa 
A partir de amanha é provável que entre um levante muito fraco para o Algarve, que se manterá assim até terça, inclusivé. Quarta deve soprar com mais intensidade. O céu deve apresentar-se limpo ou talvez com umas nuvens altas provenientes da depressão que se encontrará a W no atlantico. As temperaturas deverão andar nos 25ºC de máxima e podem chegar aos 19ºC de mínima ou quiçá alguma mínima tropical (duvido). Depois disto é entrar no desconhecido


----------



## Jota 21 (22 Out 2009 às 14:35)

Após uma rápida volta por previsões disponíveis na Internet junto-me aos "Realistas" (e não Pessimistas)  e acredito que até 5 ou 6 de Novembro vai reinar o bom tempo. É bom para uns, mau para outros, mas é assim...


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2009 às 14:50)

Essa agora do pessimista do ano .... enfim, sem comentários, tenho as costas largas!! Já não posso analisar os modelos 

Enfim tenho que deixar de analisar os modelos se calhar ....
O que posso dizer dos modelos ... agora até cerca das 132/144 horas teremos vento variável, depois vento moderado de sul, ou leste no algarve, isto até ás 180/210 horas !!

Depois penso que está tudo muito indefinido, mas cada vez mais estou mais inclinado para um tempo estável até dia 11 Novembro (já para além dos modelos), mas ainda é muito cedo, muito cedo mesmo !!

E vejam lá se param com os palpites, criticas e sei lá o que mais .... que eu apenas digo o que os modelos dizem e mai nada !!

Já agora espero novamente tempo de Verão nos proximos dias com máximas que no fim de semana podem chegar até aos 27/28 graus no sul, acho eu sem olhar a modelos desta vez !!
Em Huelva dão !!

Até qualquer dia !!


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2009 às 15:06)

Modelos por favor, já chega desta conversa acessória e as provocações que apenas levam a mais conversa off-topic, isto já dura há semanas. Vamos lá todos a fazer um esforço  para não se estar sempre a cair nisto que não leva a lado nenhum.


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2009 às 15:13)

Vince disse:


> Precipitação ALADIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interessante a previsão do ALADIN do IM ontem com o que depois se verificou em termos de localização daquela linha de instabilidade


----------



## jpmartins (22 Out 2009 às 15:55)

Vince disse:


> Interessante a previsão do ALADIN do IM ontem com o que depois se verificou em termos de localização daquela linha de instabilidade



Vince também já tinha pensado nisso, realmente foi muito certeira a previsão do ALADIN do IM, impecável


----------



## seqmad (22 Out 2009 às 17:48)

Numa das saídas do GFS aparece isto, um Anticiclone monstruoso sobre toda a Europa: *1049* mb???


----------



## seqmad (22 Out 2009 às 17:59)

Bolas, desculpem, não consigo anexar imagens, tenho de ir ver porquê, mas aqui fica o link do que me referia:
http://weather.unisys.com/gfsx/9d/gfsx_pres_9d_eur.html


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Out 2009 às 18:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Essa agora do pessimista do ano .... enfim, sem comentários, tenho as costas largas!! Já não posso analisar os modelos
> 
> Enfim tenho que deixar de analisar os modelos se calhar ....
> O que posso dizer dos modelos ... agora até cerca das 132/144 horas teremos vento variável, depois vento moderado de sul, ou leste no algarve, isto até ás 180/210 horas !!
> ...



Por Favor!!! Já deviam saber que Modelos não são certezas! Depois das 72 horas já é advinhar, e já deviam saber disso! Sempre foi assim durante anos e anos! Sejam realistas ou não eu já estou farto dessa conversa! Compreendo a vossa frustação... mas não se pode dizer ao gfs por exemplo para eles mudarem o tempo! Aproveitem o sol, e tenham paciencia que melhores (piores para outros) dias viram!
desculpem o off-tópic mas é para ver se, de uma vez por todas, acabem com essa conversa!


----------



## ruka (22 Out 2009 às 20:28)

*Re: Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais - Outubro 2009*

O alerta do ESTOFEX foi bem previsto!

Ocorreram rajadas muito fortes e houve registo de um mini tornado na zona industrial da Maia.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2009 às 20:33)

seqmad disse:


> Numa das saídas do GFS aparece isto, um Anticiclone monstruoso sobre toda a Europa: *1049* mb???


Assim parece...realmente se for assim é *potente qb*!







Deixo a previsão de precipitação para a Europa, 2º o GFS, nas próximas 48h.
O Norte deverá apanhar ainda algum "resíduo" de uma frente que irá passar a noroeste - na Galiza provavelmente terão precipitação interessante.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2009 às 22:30)

É ele ... o monstro que nos vai presentar com o Verão de S. Martinho antecipado
Aí vem alguns dias de calor, e quem sabe com muita castanha, aguardente e Água-Pé !!
Altamente, porque normalmente os S. Martinho antecipado trazem excelentes invernos


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2009 às 22:37)

Aurélio disse:


> É ele ... o monstro que nos vai presentar com o Verão de S. Martinho antecipado
> Aí vem alguns dias de calor, e quem sabe com muita castanha, aguardente e Água-Pé !!
> Altamente, porque normalmente os S. Martinho antecipado trazem excelentes invernos



Temos tido verão de S Martinho desde o verão  apenas com um interregno de dois três dias... tem Verões de S. Martinho bem vindos mas este não é nada bem vindo mas pronto temos de conviver com mais um   vamos entrar num marasmo em que apenas vamos ver no Satélite a chuva a passar no mar se bem que para o final da semana que vem podem ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas na costa  veremos o desenrolar.


----------



## Zapiao (22 Out 2009 às 22:39)

Aurélio disse:


> É ele ... o monstro que nos vai presentar com o Verão de S. Martinho antecipado
> Aí vem alguns dias de calor, e quem sabe com muita castanha, aguardente e Água-Pé !!
> Altamente, porque normalmente os S. Martinho antecipado trazem excelentes invernos


Anunciaram na sic chuva p amanha !!! Em q é q ficamos afinal? O meteociel prevê precipitaçao mas o GFS da moita ñ prevê nada


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2009 às 22:41)

Zapiao disse:


> Anunciaram na sic chuva p amanha !!! Em q é q ficamos afinal? O meteociel prevê preciptaçao mas o GFS da moita ñ prevê nada



Um conselho, acredita mais no que vais lendo por aqui do que ouves na televisão  amanha a chover é apenas no Norte e pouco!


----------



## cova beira (22 Out 2009 às 22:52)

é importante voces observarem que nos aqui vamos ter verao de sao martinho antecipado mas gracas aquele anticiclone a russia e paises de leste poderao uma entrada de frio muito significativa para a altura do ano


----------



## vitamos (23 Out 2009 às 09:26)

Zapiao disse:


> Anunciaram na sic chuva p amanha !!! Em q é q ficamos afinal? O meteociel prevê precipitaçao mas o GFS da moita ñ prevê nada



Olá Zapiao!

Como vão aí algumas pequenas confusões, abro só um pequeno parêntesis no tópico que me parece importante.

As previsões da sic são aquelas que são dadas no final do jornal da noite. Já há muito tempo que sou crítico das mesmas uma vez que valem 0! Ou seja, os grafismos são baseados na previsão gráfica do IM sem qualquer referência à intensidade e cronologia dos fenómenos... O/A jornalista que vê as previsões apenas olha para o grafismo, não apresenta qualquer indicação descritiva. Desta forma a previsão é simplesmente inexistente.

Segunda coisa é relativa aos modelos. O meteociel não é um modelo. O meteociel é uma página com diversos modelos entre os quais os mais conhecidos (GFS e ECMWF), e outros. O "GFS da moita" como referes é apenas um output dos dados do modelo GFS.

Isto só para clarificar algumas coisas que pareciam, pelo teu post, não estarem bem compreendidas


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2009 às 10:46)

Isto é que vai uma anomalia hein


----------



## Levante (23 Out 2009 às 11:20)

Desculpem o offtopic, mas acho que este é o tópico com maior visibilidade 
É impressão minha ou formou-se uma gota fria (resultante da depressão que nos afectou) no mediterraneo ocidental, com um Medicane na costa oeste de Itália?!  Sat24, bela imagem...

Por cá a previsão mantém-se, apenas com a diferença que o levante mais forte entra logo na 3a, e nao 4a


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2009 às 11:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isto é que vai uma anomalia hein



Vamos a ver qual o efeito que terá no nosso Inverno !!!


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2009 às 11:45)

Levante disse:


> Desculpem o offtopic, mas acho que este é o tópico com maior visibilidade
> É impressão minha ou formou-se uma gota fria (resultante da depressão que nos afectou) no mediterraneo ocidental, com um Medicane na costa oeste de Itália?!  Sat24, bela imagem...
> 
> Por cá a previsão mantém-se, apenas com a diferença que o levante mais forte entra logo na 3a, e nao 4a



não é uma gota fria, é uma depressao algo cavada ( 994hpa) com um nucleo pouco frio em altura ( -15 a -18º nos 500hpa) que em breve perderá frontalidade ao se isolar da corrente zonal e ao mover-se para SE/ESE...nao deixa de ser interessante o facto de produzir convecção forte tendendo  para a baroclinia e para a formação de um hibrid core nos niveis baixos e algum aquecimento dos niveis altos ( de -18º para -15 nos 500hpa)....quem sabe se teremos uma seclusao quente nos proximos dias devido ao movimento da depressao para alto mar e contacto com SST´s acima de 20º...


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2009 às 12:02)

quanto á situação no continente, é prevista uma advecção muito quente de S, o que causará subida das temperaturas, ao largo, areas de convergencia darão origem a linhas de instabilidade de forte actividade e CAPE/LI elevados.
nao é prevista precipitação até ao final da proxima semana altura em que a area mais instavel da massa de ar TM chegará ao continente proveniente de oeste e causará instabilidade e convecção....esperemos nós
após as 180h o GFS prevê que o cavado que se formará nos açores se isole a sul das ilhas ....mas é apenas uma tendencia


----------



## Vince (23 Out 2009 às 12:21)

Levante disse:


> Desculpem o offtopic, mas acho que este é o tópico com maior visibilidade
> É impressão minha ou formou-se uma gota fria (resultante da depressão que nos afectou) no mediterraneo ocidental, com um Medicane na costa oeste de Itália?!  Sat24, bela imagem...



Essa depressão ainda é a mesma que se começou a formar em Portugal anteontem/madrugada de ontem e que à medida que foi indo para leste foi cavando, entretanto já está na fase de enchimento. Os valores de pressão que alguns membros do norte foram registando no fórum indicavam a passagem do centro embrionário da mesma na região.


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2009 às 12:29)

Vince disse:


> Essa depressão ainda é a mesma que se começou a formar em Portugal anteontem/madrugada de ontem e que à medida que foi indo para leste foi cavando, entretanto já está na fase de enchimento. Os valores de pressão que alguns membros do norte foram registando no fórum indicavam a passagem do centro embrionário da mesma na região.



pois...esqueci-me de referir isso


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2009 às 11:30)

Bom dia,

Que vou eu dizer hoje?

Que vou este fim de semana á feira de Faro, que vou comer umas castanhas assadas se já estiverem mais baratas ...  
talvez dar umas voltinhas e curtir o Verão !!

Quanto aos modelos que há a dizer ?
Vai continuar muito sol, muito calor, vento sul/sueste e que pelo menos até dia 3 Novembro é garantido este excelente tempo para alguns !!

Que posso dizer mais ....

Curtam o Verão e passeiem bastante, que este ano o S. Martinho deve ter vindo mais cedo ....


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2009 às 14:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Que vou eu dizer hoje?
> 
> ...



Concordo 

Por agora nada há no horizonte


----------



## ruimartins (24 Out 2009 às 14:36)

Mário, explica lá aqui ao leigo porque é que, para previsões a médio/longo prazo, se analisam as cartas do golfo do México...

Obrigado e cumprimentos.


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Out 2009 às 16:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Concordo
> 
> Por agora nada há no horizonte




Será uma luta entre titans (baixas e altas pressões) em que o nosso amigo  Anti-ciclone sairá vitorioso! O pior de tudo é que veio para ficar!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2009 às 20:08)

ruimartins disse:


> Mário, explica lá aqui ao leigo porque é que, para previsões a médio/longo prazo, se analisam as cartas do golfo do México...
> 
> Obrigado e cumprimentos.



Como assim ?


----------



## Veterano (24 Out 2009 às 21:04)

ruimartins disse:


> Mário, explica lá aqui ao leigo porque é que, para previsões a médio/longo prazo, se analisam as cartas do golfo do México...
> 
> Obrigado e cumprimentos.



  As cartas a que te referes abrangem todo o planeta, incluindo claro Portugal e a Europa, se bem que em ponto pequeno.

  Haverá concerteza outras cartas só para o continente europeu.


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2009 às 21:40)

Veterano disse:


> As cartas a que te referes abrangem todo o planeta, incluindo claro Portugal e a Europa, se bem que em ponto pequeno.
> 
> Haverá concerteza outras cartas só para o continente europeu.




Sim, neste caso é uma carta do hemisfério norte. É bastante útil pois compara altas e baixas pressões dos 2 principais modelos globais em todo o hemisfério norte, neste caso a 180/240 horas. Quando ambos os modelos convergem tanto é sinal de alguma confidência no que mostram, e neste caso, à partida más notícias para nós, domínio anticiclónico.


Para os menos habituados ou distraídos com este tipo de projecção polar da carta:


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2009 às 22:00)

Boa noite, olhando para os modelos o que posso dizer são duas coisas numa previsão a 15 dias:
1) Complexa depressão a Noroeste da Peninsula Ibérica e bloqueio na Peninsula Ibérica e Europa Central;
2) Numa fase posterior o bloqueio mantem-se na Europa central mantendo o tempo estável em quase toda a Europa Central; Parece existir uma tendencia a que o NAO fortaleça-se para negativo dado que os valores actuais neste mês tem andado entre -0,2 e -0,5 ou seja um NAO apenas ligeiramente negativo;
Se tal acontecer existem condições a termos uma situação como é apresentada na imagem:





Resta saber o que pensa o nosso AA disto !!!

Em relação ao que disse creio que podemos ainda ter um NAO neutro ou ligeiramente positivo mesmo com as condições apresentadas abaixo ... como aconteceu em Dezembro de 1992 !!
Nessa data particularmente interessante para o Algarve tivemos na segundo metade esse bloqueio na Escandinavia e Europa central e que forçou uma depressão a descer em direcção a Portugal que ficou presa entre dois Anticiclones forçando a criar uma bolsa fria ... e que foi muito interessante mais concretamente com 400 mm quase tudo na segunda metade do mês !!
Foram dias históricos entre o dia 19 e 25 com grandes chuvas torrenciais !!
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/tempestades-historicas-em-portugal-1560-5.html

Seja como for não espero por chuva aqui antes do dia 6 Novembro !


----------



## godzila (24 Out 2009 às 22:02)

Ora boa noite amigos encontrei um programa que deve ser o sonho de qualquer um de nas 
Só lhe falta o poder fazer chover.
Ele faz a compilação e organização de todos ou quase todos os modelos meteorológicos.
Espero ter sido útil.


http://www.meteokit.com/app/en/files/setup-meteokit-0.3.1.exe


----------



## migueldefender (24 Out 2009 às 22:24)

Retomando os meus posts de umas páginas atrás, parece então que dia 31 vai ser um dia porreiro!!! Sem chuva e ainda por cima com o bónus de poder estar um calorzinho   . Se bem que Sintra tem sempre aquele micro-clima muito peculiar.  


Um abraço,


----------



## Veterano (24 Out 2009 às 22:29)

godzila disse:


> Ora boa noite amigos encontrei um programa que deve ser o sonho de qualquer um de nas
> Só lhe falta o poder fazer chover.
> Ele faz a compilação e organização de todos ou quase todos os modelos meteorológicos.



  Já efectuei o download do programa, pelos vistos de origem italiana e é sem dúvida muito prático de utilizar.

  Obrigado godzila.


----------



## godzila (24 Out 2009 às 22:42)

eu adorei, quanto a mim é muito bom mesmo


----------



## ruka (24 Out 2009 às 22:43)

godzila disse:


> eu adorei, quanto a mim é muito bom mesmo



excelente mesmo...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Out 2009 às 23:23)

godzila disse:


> Ora boa noite amigos encontrei um programa que deve ser o sonho de qualquer um de nas
> Só lhe falta o poder fazer chover.
> Ele faz a compilação e organização de todos ou quase todos os modelos meteorológicos.
> Espero ter sido útil.
> ...



Obrigado Caro Amigo pelo excelente Software de origem Italiana!!!

Bem prático....

ELJICUATRO


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2009 às 10:29)

Penso que a mudança não estará assim tão longe, deposito as minhas esperanças do período de 5 a 9 de Novembro


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2009 às 13:42)

*No fórum há:*

 - Espaço para Off-topic;
 - Espaço para Previsões Sazonais;
 - Espaço para desabafos meteorológicos;
 - Mensagens privadas para quem quer falar directamente com este ou aquele;
 - (...)

Será pedir muito que se mantenha este tópico "on-topic" ??


As mensagens "off-topic" foram removidas.


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2009 às 15:43)

O poderio deste nosso "amigo" aqui ao lado é impressionante


----------



## N_Fig (25 Out 2009 às 16:08)

criz0r disse:


> O poderio deste nosso "amigo" aqui ao lado é impressionante



Ai se isso fosse à 3 meses atrás...


----------



## ruka (25 Out 2009 às 21:58)

N_Fig disse:


> Ai se isso fosse à 3 meses atrás...



teriamos um belo dia de praia, cheio de calor...


----------



## Aurélio (26 Out 2009 às 13:51)

Bom dia camaradas algarvios, 

Ora bem para os proximos 15 dias teremos belos dias de sol, com tempo quente e seco, podendo haver uma mudança na primeira semana de Novembro nas regiões do Norte claro, isto porque de acordo com as previsões teremos na primeira semana de Novembro um muito provável NAO +, com as depressões colocadas bem a Norte e o AA bem a sul causando estabilidade no tempo nas regiões mais a sul !!
Na primeira semana de Novembro existe tb uma ligeira tendência de descida de temperatura !!


----------



## psm (26 Out 2009 às 13:59)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia camaradas algarvios,
> 
> Ora bem para os proximos 15 dias teremos belos dias de sol, com tempo quente e seco, podendo haver uma mudança na primeira semana de Novembro nas regiões do Norte claro, isto porque de acordo com as previsões teremos na primeira semana de Novembro um muito provável NAO +, com as depressões colocadas bem a Norte e o AA bem a sul causando estabilidade no tempo nas regiões mais a sul !!
> Na primeira semana de Novembro existe tb uma ligeira tendência de descida de temperatura !!





Pois Aurelio isso é por esta saida das (06) do GFS, porque pelo ECMWF talvez comece a mudar daqui a 8 dias.


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2009 às 14:27)

O nosso "amigo" inseparável impressiona-me cada vez mais 
















De qualquer maneira são previsões ainda a longo prazo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Out 2009 às 14:55)

Boas...

Em tom de desanimo e de ou mesmo tempo de brincadeira, parece que vamos ter um 'natal brasileiro' 

Nada se passa, já não faltava a crise financeira e agora um 'crash' meteorologico...

Mas antes agora que em Janeiro...

Faltam 15 dias para o Verão de São Martinho... mas parece que este ano este mesmo Verão veio para ficar!! Que desgraça!!

Temos que nos aguentar... que remedio, embora goste destas temperaturas, poderia sempre vir uma 'DANA' ou algo parecido... mas enfim, estamos em pleno 'crash meteorologico'...

Esperança malta


----------



## Aurélio (26 Out 2009 às 14:57)

psm disse:


> Pois Aurelio isso é por esta saida das (06) do GFS, porque pelo ECMWF talvez comece a mudar daqui a 8 dias.



Pois isso não sei, não tenho acesso aos mapas de precipitação deles (ECMWF), mas parece-me pelo design dos mapas de pressão, que a haver precipitação será na região Norte apesar das linhas de pressão irem caindo !!
Acho francamente que pelo menos a região Norte tem chances de ver precipitação !!


----------



## Aurélio (26 Out 2009 às 15:02)

]ToRnAdO[;171906 disse:
			
		

> Boas...
> 
> Em tom de desanimo e de ou mesmo tempo de brincadeira, parece que vamos ter um 'natal brasileiro'
> 
> ...



É preciso calma .... olha que os melhores invernos (Dezembro a Fevereiro) tiveram normalmente Outubro e Novembros muito secos !!
Acho que na altura do dia de S. Martinho, mais dia menos dia, teremos uma mudança *Tornado*
Isto claro aqui mais pro Centro e Sul !!
Antes disso duvido... sem pessimismos apenas olhei para a história dos anos mais chuvosos e comportamento da atmosfera nesses anos !!


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2009 às 17:45)

Mais uma saída dos modelos a confirmar a privação de água por mais 15 dias... É uma situação a ter em conta já que o nível das albufeiras ainda era próxima do normal no fim do mês de Setembro mas como sabemos o mês de Outubro foi bastante seco no sul do país e Novembro parece querer manter a tendência... Acho que a luzinha de alarme amarela acendeu...


----------



## stormy (26 Out 2009 às 18:56)

Agreste disse:


> Mais uma saída dos modelos a confirmar a privação de água por mais 15 dias... É uma situação a ter em conta já que o nível das albufeiras ainda era próxima do normal no fim do mês de Setembro mas como sabemos o mês de Outubro foi bastante seco no sul do país e Novembro parece querer manter a tendência... Acho que a luzinha de alarme amarela acendeu...




só nos locais propicios a inversao..ai aljezur é capaz de ter umas minimas de 10º.....mas 10º em aljezur é normal no verao...tenho ideia de que aljezur tem minimas bem frescas no verao mas que no inverno tambem nao desce por ai alem como o interior do alentejo e certas partes da depressao do tejo-sado.
nos proximos dias é este o cenario ( media da SLP do ensemble do GFS):



e media da T850 do ensemble do GFS:


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2009 às 21:59)

Se em Portugal Continental as previsões de precipitação perdem-se no tempo, nas ilhas a situação é ligeiramente diferente. 

Os Açores até ao próximo domingo terão a passagem de sucessivas frentes, com abundante precipitação. A atenção para a ondulação até 6 metros e vento forte com rajadas até 80km/h predominante de Oeste nos próximos dias. 

Na Madeira, com a passagem de uma frente fria na próxima noite (27 para 28), prevê-se períodos de chuva até ao início da manhã do dia 28, mais frequente nas vertentes sul. O vento será fraco a moderado de sudoeste. 






Há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada durante a madrugada.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Out 2009 às 09:55)

Bom dia !!

Hoje estamos no dia 27 Outubro e o que podemos observar no Horizonte?
Pois é AA e mais AA, que nos vai bloquear durante os proximos 15 dias, sendo isto corroborado há muito tempo pelos modelos !!

Contudo o que nos diz o São Martinho segundo os especialistas ?
R: Que o São Martinho acontece quando existe uma migração para Nordeste do AA causando uma situação de bloqueio por toda a Europa onde obviamente se inclui Portugal, contudo existem excepções !!

Analisando os modelos a muito longas distâncias o que vemos?






Pois nada de especial é verdade, porque mostra um bloqueio na Europa central e um outro bloqueio a Oeste das Ilhas Britanicas. 
Agora repare-se nas pressões nas latitudes mais a sul (desde o sul dos Açores passando pela madeira até chegar ao sul de Portugal).
Pois é são pressões da ordem dos 1015Mb, e a meu ver que não sou um especialista na matéria tal situação reune caracteristicas para que se possa formar depressões nas latitudes mais a sul !!

Contudo ainda falta uma eternidade e francamente isto este ano está tudo muito dificil de projectar cenários a tão longa distância!!
Mas acredito numa mudança de cenário depois do dia 11 Novembro e nunca antes !!


----------



## stormy (27 Out 2009 às 10:25)

alguns membros do GFS preveem alguma precipitação/instabilidade convectiva no litoral oeste a sul do cabo carvoeiro e no baixo alentejo e algarve, entre as 06z de amanha e as 18z de 5f devido á aproximação de uma area instavel  pertencente ao sector quente da frente fria que cruzará a madeira....


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2009 às 12:32)

Agreste disse:


> Mais uma saída dos modelos a confirmar a privação de água por mais 15 dias... É uma situação a ter em conta já que o nível das albufeiras ainda era próxima do normal no fim do mês de Setembro mas como sabemos o mês de Outubro foi bastante seco no sul do país e Novembro parece querer manter a tendência... Acho que a luzinha de alarme amarela acendeu...



Sim, Outubro duvido que as albufeiras tenham armazenado alguma coisa principalmente as do Sotavento. Se a mudança não ocorrer no Sul do país até dia 15 de Novembro podem bem ir começando a rezar, a fazer bruxaria e não sei mais, na minha opinião se não chover nada de jeito entre 15 de Novembro até final do ano, duvido que em Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março chova abundantemente. Por isso, ou chove, ou então 2010 vai ser um ano de racionar água no Algarve.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2009 às 14:27)

stormy disse:


> alguns membros do GFS preveem alguma precipitação/instabilidade convectiva no litoral oeste a sul do cabo carvoeiro e no baixo alentejo e algarve, entre as 06z de amanha e as 18z de 5f devido á aproximação de uma area instavel  pertencente ao sector quente da frente fria que cruzará a madeira....



Estranho porque a previsão era a de haver alguma precipitação nas zonas do litoral norte e centro...foi a previsão de uma meteorologista do nosso IM. Mas como isto anda um pouco esquisito quanto a previsões não seria de estranhar tal coisa.
Mas penso que se fará sentir mais cá por cima do que aí em baixo, uma vez que o anticiclone que temos a leste irá puxar alguma instabilidade (pouca é certo) no sentido SO\NE ao longo da costa da PI e encostará mais cá por cima - mas é o que eu penso que irá acontecer.
Sinceramente se fosse por aquilo que desejo, gostava de ver mais precipitação no sul do país - gosto do sul, gosto do *sol* por aí, mas também gosto de ver vegetação verdejante (isto sem falar obviamente da escassez de água para consumo humano que ameaça tornar-se um problema sério).

Esta é a previsão do IM:
_Continente 

Previsão para 5ª Feira, 29 de Outubro de 2009

Céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando-se muito nublado

nas regiões do litoral, até ao final da manhã.

Chuvisco no litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro até ao final da manhã.

Vento em geral fraco (10 a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul.

Neblina ou nevoeiro, dissipando-se durante a manhã.

Actualizado a 27 de Outubro de 2009 às 9:38 UTC_


----------



## Mago (27 Out 2009 às 14:58)

Viva o Verão de São Martinho, se a previsão não se alterar, sábado quase que dá para ir à praia...


----------



## Aurélio (27 Out 2009 às 15:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> Estranho porque a previsão era a de haver alguma precipitação nas zonas do litoral norte e centro...foi a previsão de uma meteorologista do nosso IM. Mas como isto anda um pouco esquisito quanto a previsões não seria de estranhar tal coisa.
> Mas penso que se fará sentir mais cá por cima do que aí em baixo, uma vez que o anticiclone que temos a leste irá puxar alguma instabilidade (pouca é certo) no sentido SO\NE ao longo da costa da PI e encostará mais cá por cima - mas é o que eu penso que irá acontecer.
> Sinceramente se fosse por aquilo que desejo, gostava de ver mais precipitação no sul do país - gosto do sul, gosto do *sol* por aí, mas também gosto de ver vegetação verdejante (isto sem falar obviamente da escassez de água para consumo humano que ameaça tornar-se um problema sério).
> 
> ...



Sim tb me parece que vá ser assim, concordo perfeitamente !!
Já agora se bem que me permitem no que respeita vegetação aqui no litoral algarvio é coisa que não existe pelo menos na zona em que moro. Os terrenos estão com o mesmo aspecto do que quando foram lavrados. No outro dia que choveu depois começaram a nascer mas coitadinhas só aquelas que têm a "casa" á sombra é que sobrevivem !!
Isto acontece sempre que não chove em Outubro !!
Mas virão melhores tempos ... tenho a certeza !!


----------



## rozzo (27 Out 2009 às 15:43)

Vá, só para dar um bocadinho de energias positivas à malta dos Algarves! 






Nada de muito interessante, o que disse o Stormy há uns posts atrás..
Alguma instabilidade fraca no Warm Conveyour Belt, que quando muito poderá dar algum aguaceiro fraco mais a Sul, ao mesmo tempo que a frente a W poderá dar chuva fraca ou chuvisco no litoral Norte (como diz o IM)..
Nada de entusiasmante..

Ai se aquela frente quase estacionária estivesse ancorada mais a Este...


----------



## Gongas (27 Out 2009 às 15:51)

Sim, de facto pelos modelos é de arrepiar a falta de chuva até meados do mês de Novembro!!!


----------



## Jota 21 (27 Out 2009 às 16:19)

Estas previsões de falta de chuva a médio prazo e de temperaturas a rondar os 25º á entrada de Novembro fazem-me lembrar de uma coisa que na maior parte do tempo ninguém pensa: o *aquecimento global*. Não sei se tem a ver com isso ou não mas não me parece normal esta situação por que passamos... Precisamos de !!!


----------



## stormy (27 Out 2009 às 16:29)

o GFS continua a apostar em alguma instabilidade durante o dia de amanha e até inicio da tarde de 5f...nada de especial...talvez se formem uma ou duas celulas no S/SW do pais.
há alguma convergencia e algum fluxo vertical....CAPE/LI bonzinhos, humidade e calor em superficie.....talvez dê em alguma coisa
quanto ao litoral norte ( e outros locais propensos), é possivel algum chuvisco devido á nebulosidade baixa principalmente fractus e nevoeiro advectivo porque a frente passará e dissipar-se-há bem ao largo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Out 2009 às 19:00)

A ver vamos!


----------



## stormy (27 Out 2009 às 19:36)

o GFS esta a fortalecer a frente de domingo...durante a manha e tarde é esperada chuva moderada a norte do tejo, já  durante a noite de dom-2f choverá fraco a norte do eixo sines-beja...no algarve..00000


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2009 às 10:40)

E finalmente já se vê a saída deste marasmo meteorologico a partir do início da semana que vem, principalmente pela queda das temperaturas. 
A chuva vai aparecer mas não deve ser muita por enquanto mas já é melhor que nada.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Out 2009 às 10:49)

O que consigo analisar desta run das GFS são duas situações:
1) inicialmente esta run fortalece um anticiclone colocando exactamente no Nordeste europeu (escandinávia) causando nessa posição uma situação de bloqueio. Só que nesse momento o NAO ainda é positivo devido a uma zona de baixas pressões na Gronelândia e uma zona de altas pressões nos Açores;

2) já mais para as 300 horas, surgem então aquilo que estavamos precisando, ou seja, para além do bloqueio a Nordeste é apresentado tb um bloqueio na Gronelândia forçando uma zona de baixas pressões nas latitudes baixas. Tal situação causa um enfraquecimento do AA fazendo assim descer as pressões para latitudes mais baixas. Esta situação é calma a uma eternidade ou seja, a 300 h

Apesar de ser a muito tempo, tal situação mostra aquilo que sê prevê nos próximos meses que é um bloqueio nas latitudes mais a norte, contudo não quer dizer forçosamente chuva para nós !! 
Está tudo muito indefenido ainda.

Para concluir, acredito numa verdadeira mudança a cerca de 300 horas, ou seja, a partir do S. Martinho !! 
Essa mudança será mais sentida no Norte e Centro por estarem mais perto do centro das baixas pressões !!

De destacar ainda que no inicio da próxima semana poderá existir alguma instabilidade fraca !!


----------



## vitamos (28 Out 2009 às 12:24)

Eu por acaso não partilho da mesma opinião que tu Aurélio sobre a run mais recente (6z) do GFS 

Acho-o das melhores até agora inclusivé no médio prazo e até às 180 h:














Colocação a Oeste do anticiclone, suficientemente afastado para uma entrada com algum vigor de NW com algum frio e precipitação em alguma quantidade. Valendo o que vale a run é, a  meu ver, uma boa luz no estado actual das coisas.


----------



## Vince (28 Out 2009 às 12:40)

As coisas aos poucos tem mudado positivamente, pelo menos para o norte/centro.
Mesmo para o início da próxima semana a evolução tem sido favorável para termos uma frente média. Já esteve bem pior.
Deixo por exemplo aqui a evolução das 5 últimas saídas do GFS para a próxima 3ª feira, em que foi gradualmente evoluindo de um anticiclone a WNW para um cavado.









Quanto a duelos dos dois globais, há alguma convergência nessa 3ªfeira, talvez uma frente um pouco mais fraca no ECM.
A partir de 5ªfeira é que já tomam caminhos diferentes, mas dada a distância (+180h) nem um nem outro são para confiar nesta altura.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Out 2009 às 13:23)

vitamos disse:


> Eu por acaso não partilho da mesma opinião que tu Aurélio sobre a run mais recente (6z) do GFS



Percebeste tudo ao contrário esta run é das melhores que vi e a minha análise é para muito longe (acima das 240h) !!
O que eu disse é que com o posicionamento dos Anti-Ciclones naquelas posições Nordeste da Europa e Gronelândia lá pras >260h favorece a evolução do NAO para -tive !!
Obviamente que o cenário ainda não é grande coisa ... mas se aquilo se mantivesse brevemente teriamos uma depressão bem cavada a Oeste de Portugal !! (ainda não existe nos modelos)


----------



## godzila (28 Out 2009 às 18:02)

algem me pode trocar isto por miudos


----------



## Aurélio (28 Out 2009 às 18:30)

Dias 2, 3 salvo erro, a temperatura desce a pique em especial no Norte e Centro mas tb a sul, com uma recuperação depois no dia 5 ou 6 !!
Quanto a precipitação bem .... sem comentários !!

Uns farrapos de chuva em especial no sul que podem render em 15 dias, entre 5 e 10 mm, de acordo com as previsões do dia de hoje, nomeadamente esta run do GFS das 12h que foi catastrófica !

Quando é que existe uma mudança a sério afinal ??

Algum dia há-de surgir .... é preciso paciência, ainda tenho uma fezada com o dia de S. Martinho !!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Out 2009 às 18:59)

Os ensembles para o Norte estão "bem bons"! Finalmente frio à vista para durar!

Comparação entre os 2 globais:


----------



## Snifa (28 Out 2009 às 19:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Quando é que existe uma mudança a sério afinal ??




Algum dia há-de acontecer calma !!

mas porque raio querem ver uma mudança modelistica virtual  " a sério" a esta distância? Isso é impossível !! os modelos estão sempre a mudar, então a 300 horas... os modelos até podem por uma mudança radical de padrão por muitos e bons dias a mais de 200 horas, mas é quase certo e sabido que nas runs seguintes a vão alterar,ajustar ou até eliminar como acontece frequentemente....

para já o que se poderá dizer é que (em princípio) lá para o dia 3 de Novembro haverá uma mudança em especial no Norte e Centro com alguma chuva e descida de temperaturas! Infelizmente, e segundo o que vão mostrando os modelos, ainda não será desta que o Sul verá precipitações mais consistentes e duradouras...

e mesmo essa mudança " prometida " pelos modelos virtuais ainda nem se sabe como vai ser concretamente..... pois ainda falta quase uma semana...

aquela depressão (que nos vai mandar o fluxo de Oeste ou NW) nas ilhas britânicas até pode ocorrer mais a sul que o previsto...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2009 às 10:37)

O padrão parece estar a querer mudar, já na última mudança o ECM tambem foi o que a viu primeiro e o GFS foi atrás


----------



## Costa (29 Out 2009 às 13:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> O padrão parece estar a querer mudar



Já te vejo a dizer isso desde fins de Agosto...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2009 às 13:50)

Costa disse:


> Já te vejo a dizer isso desde fins de Agosto...



Sim, mas o quis dizer foi que pelo menos iremos ter uma incursão de ar frio e alguma chuva, que ainda está por definir, pelo menos por uns tempos o padrão vai mudar mesmo que não seja algo a longo-prazo


----------

